# Urgente: Ho 48 ore per decidere



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao esperti del Forum,

Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.

Io: 41 anni, buona posizione economica, posizione di potere in una comunita' di 2 milioni di persone. Sposato da 14 anni e con due figli non ancora a scuola.
Lei: 24 anni, sposata da tre mesi, e prima fidanzata da 9.

Cosa mi piace di lei: Il suo aspetto fisico.
Cosa non mi piace di lei: E' troppo ragazzina, piena di energie, io gia a 41 anni sono già un pantofolaio.

Ci conosciamo da 3 anni, e siamo stati sempre buoni amici "scherzando" virtualmente via chat... poi il tutto e' andato in aumento....

Cosa la attira di me: Probabilmente la mia posizione + il complesso di elettra. Lei dice "il tuo sguardo"
Non sono un bell'uomo, e lo dimostra il fatto che ho avuto solo 4 fidanzate nella mia vita e ho fatto sesso solo con due di loro, di cui una e mia moglie.

Lei e' belle, e suo marito non e brutto, ed e' suo coetaneo.
Sono molto amico di suo marito. (e quindi sono anche molto stronzo)

Alla mia attuale moglie la amo, anche se siamo molto diversi, non parliamo di molti argomenti perche' se no litighiamo, ma riusciamo a stare insieme in equilibrio. Continuo a desiderarla spesso, e sono ricambiato. 
Non riesco a immaginare di lasciare mia moglie. Non credo che sarei mai capace di dargli questo dolore. Semmai lascerei la 24enne. Soffrendoci. Ma la scelta sarebbe quella.

Mia moglie e' fuori per lavoro per 45 giorni, ed io sono solo a casa.

Venerdì ho un appuntamento con la 24enne, e se non la blocco, arrivera' a casa e probabilmente faremo l'amore per la prima volta.

Magari finisce li. Magari no.

Sarebbe la terza donna con la quale faccio l'amore!!!! (battutaccia....)

Tendenzialmente sento che non lo devo fare, che la devo chiamare e dire che anche se ho una forte attrazione per lei, e' meglio lasciar stare.... 

O forse sto pensando troppo e dovrei "lasciar correre" e vedere che succede? 

Grazie a tutti.

Paolo


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo di' che ti e' venuta un colica e che no Puoi andare ... non fare il fesso, stai attento questa situazione ti/vi potrebbe costare cara.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...


attuale moglie? hai intenzione di cambiarla a breve?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





la conosci da tre anni e ti piace per il suo aspetto fisico. accidenti ti ha proprio colpito eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi viene da fare una domanda ma temo ti possa risentire...


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attuale moglie? hai intenzione di cambiarla a breve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che sensibilita' sta donna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Paolo di' che ti e' venuta un colica e che no Puoi andare ... non fare il fesso, stai attento questa situazione ti/vi potrebbe costare cara.


stavolta è la colica. la prossima che scusa si inventa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se non volesse correre rischi e non fosse interessato, le avrebbe già detto di no e chiarito le cose. 

secondo me ha già deciso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che sensibilita' sta donna


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stavolta è la colica. la prossima che scusa si inventa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH, c'e' chi ha l'intestino sensibile/irritabile, l'emozione fa brutti scherzi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> OH, c'e' chi ha l'intestino sensibile/irritabile, l'emozione fa brutti scherzi


una colichetta renale sarebbe più credibile.
anche perché sennò, imodium e la giornata è ok


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Paoletto che fine hai fatto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

Poveretti i due milioni che sono sotto la responsabilità di un uomo che sa così bene analizzare le situazioni e prendere decisioni.
Senza offesa, eh...


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *una colichetta renale* sarebbe più credibile.
> anche perché sennò, imodium e la giornata è ok


Con qualche calcoletto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'attrezzo in quel caso e'   inutilizzabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con qualche calcoletto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geniale e diabolica!

Paolo, Marì t'ha trovato la soluzione


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Paoletto che fine hai fatto?


Gli e' venuta una colica dellamadonna  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Sto piangendo


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poveretti i due milioni che sono sotto la responsabilità di un uomo che sa così bene analizzare le situazioni e prendere decisioni.
> Senza offesa, eh...



Povera gente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli e' venuta una colica dellamadonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si sta esercitando?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si sta esercitando?



Che figura di melda che abbiamo fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   a dire che Paolo ci ha anche nominati: *esperti del Forum*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Paoletto è ito
Noi finiremo presto nella discussione più lunga del mondo
E io vado a dormire

Notte a tutti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che figura di melda che abbiamo fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici che ci ha messo tra i siti bloccati?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che ci ha messo tra i siti bloccati?



MAH! Vedremo domani ... buon sonno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! Vedremo domani ... buon sonno!


grazie Marì, anche a te

e a tutti

ciao ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie Marì, anche a te
> 
> e a tutti
> 
> ciao ciao


 Buon sonno


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao.
Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....

Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
Grazie a dio le decisioni che devo prendere sul lavoro non hanno a che fare con sentimenti, e quindi quelle persone che dipendono dal mio equilibrio mentale possono stare tranquille.

Credo che di coliche non se ne parli. Al limite gli dico che non me la sento e basta.

Il vero problema che mi pongo e se semplicemente mi sto ponendo piu problemi di quelli che dovrei a questo punto. 
In fondo potrebbe finire tutto dopo una bella scopata. O forse no.
Sono confuso. :-(


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


tante volte sembra impossibile ma la soluzione più semplice è quella giusta


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


Magari è lei che all'ultimo momento ti rifiuta eh...


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


 

capisco cosa ti passa per la testa, ma non credo sia una buona idea.
ti stai per infilare in un sonante giro di schiaffi (poi fai te eh).
se ti sentissi un tipo da "una botta e via" non saresti qui a chieder consiglio, e mettiti in testa, perchè poi non ci siano da piangere lacrime di coccodrillo, che in questo caso non c'è nessuna delle "mancanze" del partner che di solito chi tradisce usa per giustificarsi (molto spesso sono una vera causa di malessere, ma tradire non è un bel metodo di chiarimento a mio parere..), lo fai per gioco, magari per curiosità e perchè sei lusingato del fatto che una 24 enne ti abbia scelto...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poveretti i due milioni che sono sotto la responsabilità di un uomo che sa così bene analizzare le situazioni e prendere decisioni.
> Senza offesa, eh...


 Ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


 Dal poco che hai raccontato, la seconda che hai detto... lascia perdere. Ti stai per incasinare la vita senza un vero motivo valido.


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab, sono d'accordo con te.

Non esagerate con il fatto dei 2 milioni di persone... lo ho detto solo x giustificare il fatto che sono considerato un uomo con potere e quello puo essere un motivo x la sua attrazione verso di me. Vi assicuro che nel lavoro sono molto equilibrato, ma non quando si tratta di ferire altre persone.
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


forse meno


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Forse meno?
Vuol dire che sto prendendo la cosa alla leggera?
Non sarei qui se fosse questo il caso... o sbaglio?


----------



## Old blackjack (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Lei e' belle, e suo marito non e brutto, ed e' suo coetaneo.
> Sono molto amico di suo marito. (e quindi sono anche molto stronzo)


 
...non ci sono parole...sei un'essere veramente triste!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...non aggiungo altro...


----------



## Old manuela73 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...


Senti un po' Fantozzi: 41 anni, pantofolaio, bruttino, esperienza-con-le-donne-quasi-zero, a meno che lei non sia una sfigata come te, ....... ma lassa perder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Forse meno?
> *Vuol dire che sto prendendo la cosa alla leggera*?
> Non sarei qui se fosse questo il caso... o sbaglio?


non proprio.
dico che ti stai facendo meno domande. è diverso.
anche perchè, esattamente paolino, quali sono le domande che ti poni? hai valutato (o stai valutando) tutte le conseguenze possibili?

ps parli di sentimenti, ma quali sentimenti scusa? hai parlato di una bella ragazzina, che ti piace in quanto bella e che potrebbe essere una bella scopata, ma non ti piace in quanto ragazzina.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Senti un po' Fantozzi: 41 anni, pantofolaio, bruttino, esperienza-con-le-donne-quasi-zero, a meno che lei non sia una sfigata come te, ....... ma lassa perder!!!!!!!!!


Complimenti per l'educazione.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'educazione.


Davvero, complimenti! Certe persone nn hanno davvero ritegno!


----------



## Old manuela73 (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'educazione.


Perchè, dire la verità è maleducato dalle vostre parti? Troppi Fantozzi in giro?


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

Cmq Paolo, sappi che tu hai qualcosa che la gente, specialmente in questo forum, desidera tantissimo. Non sprecarla per un capriccio o un attimo di debolezza, ma fai in modo che questa esperienza rafforzi il tuo rapporto con tua moglie e diventi motivo d'orgoglio.....
Questo è costruire. A distruggere poi basta un soffio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Perchè, dire la verità è maleducato dalle vostre parti? Troppi Fantozzi in giro?


C'è modo e modo......e come sai che è la verità? magari paolo in questo momento è confuso e tu nn puoi sapere che persona è.
Fantozzi quindi riservalo a chi conosci.


----------



## Old Confù (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...


E alla luce di questa consapevolezza, tu ci andresti a letto comunque???
con una persona che viene con te non perchè tu la attiri in qualche misura...ma solo perchè sei potente e coi soldi?
Devo dire...un'alta considerazione di te stesso eh!!!

qui è un pò lo stesso discorso (senza affendere la ragazza, nn è riferito a lei)..di andare con le escort....

Ma se già pensi che lei stia con te, non per attrazione ma per altro, anche sè è bellissima...ma che te ne fai?

....e sorvolo su tutto il resto...ce ne sarebbe un pochino da dire....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Perchè, dire la verità è maleducato dalle vostre parti? Troppi Fantozzi in giro?


non gli hai detto solo fantozzi, ad esempio gli hai dato dello sfigato. e comunque anche se gli avessi dato solo del fantozzi, non capisco come ti permetti di arrogarti tanta confidenza con una persona che non mi sembra avertene dato.


----------



## Old manuela73 (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non gli hai detto solo fantozzi, ad esempio gli hai dato dello sfigato. e comunque anche se gli avessi dato solo del fantozzi, non capisco come ti permetti di arrogarti tanta confidenza con una persona che non mi sembra avertene dato.


Quando ci offre al  pubblico si deve accettare ciò che dal viene! Da come si propone sembra il ragionier Fantozzi, salvo il voler far sapere che a 41 è un "uomo di potere"  WOW!

E secondo te una di 24 anni, carina (dice lui) che cosa ci dovrebbe trovare in uno così se non la possibilità di "sfruttare" quel potere?


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...


 
Scusa Paolo ma se tu stesso ritieni che lei sia attratta solo dalla tua posizione di potere ti pare il caso di mandare per aria un matrimonio che funziona per una così? Anzichè concentrarti sul numero di fidanzate e di esperienze sessuali che hai avuto perchè non pensi a ciò che hai e a ciò che potresti perdere? insomma, se tua moglie ti scoprisse le causeresti un dolore enorme e forse la perderesti così come perderesti la tua serenità familiare. Ne vale la pena per una scopata con una che reputi una ragazzina in cerca di un'avventura con un uomo di potere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> *Quando ci offre al pubblico si deve accettare ciò che dal viene*! Da come si propone sembra il ragionier Fantozzi, salvo il voler far sapere che a 41 è un "uomo di potere" WOW!
> 
> E secondo te una di 24 anni, carina (dice lui) che cosa ci dovrebbe trovare in uno così se non la possibilità di "sfruttare" quel potere?


quando ci si iscrive a un forum si accetta un regolamento. non rispettandolo bisogna accettare ciò che arriva.

dovresti chiederlo a lei, io non sono la 24enne in questione e soprattutto non è quello che cerca o spera di trovare lei, il fulcro del discorso.


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolo dammi retta, lascia perdere.
goditi i 45 gg senza tua moglie che vedrai che già al terzo inizierà a mancarti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> paolo dammi retta, lascia perdere.
> goditi i 45 gg senza tua moglie che vedrai che già al terzo inizierà a mancarti.


giusto

e che non chieda a noi di cucinare per lui


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto
> 
> e che *non chieda a noi *di cucinare per lui


Ma che dici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   noi siam "                           Ciao esperti del Forum "


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ragazzi, non me la prendo.
Sapevo benissimo che molti avrebbero potuto darmi sotto come stanno facendo. Ero preparato a questo e lo accetto con tutta la calma del mondo.
Capisco che mi pensino stronzo, fantozzi, sfigato... capisco tutto, anche io in parte mi vedo cosi'.
Forse comunque e'proprio questo che cercavo. 
Avevo bisogno di sentire pareri diversi, quali essi siano. 
Un forum del genere e'utile anche per questo.
Io voglio bene a questa ragazza, e ne sono attaccato, ma e' molto di piú la faccenda sessuale che altro.
Non voglio ferire i suoi sentimenti. E non ho intenzione di ferire e lasciare mia moglie.
Quindi alla fine ce' solo una cosa da fare, anche alla luce delle vostre opinioni. 
Io sto gia soffrendo al pensiero di dirgli che non e' il caso, perche'questo significhera' non poterla piu guardare negli occhi (siamo coppie di amici e quindi ci dovremo per forza continuare a vedere....). 
Ma capisco che non si puo' avere tutto nella vita.
Trovero' il corgaggio entro oggi o domani di mandargli un sms.


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che dici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con questo non intendevo offendervi, ma dirigermi a persone che con svariate centinaia  o migliaia di post hanno ragionato sull'argomento molto piu'di me, che lo affronto per la prima volta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ragazzi, non me la prendo.
> Sapevo benissimo che molti avrebbero potuto darmi sotto come stanno facendo. Ero preparato a questo e lo accetto con tutta la calma del mondo.
> Capisco che mi pensino stronzo, fantozzi, sfigato... capisco tutto, anche io in parte mi vedo cosi'.
> Forse comunque e'proprio questo che cercavo.
> ...


 
hai il mio appoggio. anche perché corri il rischio - mi pare non calcolato - di non riuscire più a guardare negli occhi tua moglie. il che è ben peggio


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ragazzi, non me la prendo.
> Sapevo benissimo che molti avrebbero potuto darmi sotto come stanno facendo. Ero preparato a questo e lo accetto con tutta la calma del mondo.
> Capisco che mi pensino stronzo, fantozzi, sfigato... capisco tutto, anche io in parte mi vedo cosi'.
> Forse comunque e'proprio questo che cercavo.
> ...


è un po' strana tutta la faccenda... com'è che siete così amici, con la differenza di età che avete? 
boh... a me sembra strano tutto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Con questo non intendevo offendervi, ma dirigermi a persone che con svariate centinaia o migliaia di post hanno ragionato sull'argomento molto piu'di me, che lo affronto per la prima volta.


stai certo che non ci siamo offesi, e poi non sei mica stato maleducato e/o offensivo.
ci ha fatto ridere e ci scherziamo su 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(il che è molto strano perché non capita mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Sembra poi che a qualcuno "disturbi" che abbia detto che ho del potere che mi colloca in posizione di notorieta'. Era solo per giustificare qualcosa come ho gia'detto.
Mi dispiace veramente.... cederei questo posto a qualcun'altro con moltissimo piacere, ve lo assicuro... basta che mi paghino lo stesso per fare un altra cosa... ))
Scherzi a parte, non ho nessuna voglia di apparire "potente". In caso contrario non sarei stato cosi' sincero, mostrandovi le mie debolezze/insicurezze, o sbaglio ancora cara Manuela73?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Paolo, dal primo momento che hai scritto qui ho capito che non eri davvero intenzionato a tradire tua moglie. Il dubbio che mi rimane è per il futuro. si resiste cento volte ad una tentazione, ma ne basta una per farti perdere davvero tutto. E permettimi di dire che con l'esperienza che hai è ben probabile che farai un casino di quelli... epocali. 
Allora mi chiedo cosa possa trattenerti dal caderci in futuro. Porbabilmente una buona idea è far capire davvero a lei che non sei in grado di scindere il sesso dal sentimento (che sia vero conta poco) e che ci tieni alla su amicizia purchè non trascenda. E poi rincarerei la dose cercando di parlare di più con tua moglie. Se il dialogo non è la via, magari puoi scriverle oppure inviarle una canzone o biglietti.... Insomma, riaccendi un rapporto che forse ti stanca un pò.... e magari per qualche tempo sospendi o limita le chat....


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Con questo non intendevo offendervi, ma dirigermi a persone che con svariate centinaia  o migliaia di post hanno ragionato sull'argomento molto piu'di me, che lo affronto per la prima volta.


Caro Paolo io sono stata tradita, pero' ti posso assicurare che il danno maggiore lo ha subito lui ... nel tradimento si soffre sia da una parte che dall'altra.



Non trascurare la soluzione che ti ho consigliato ieri sera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vorrei, ma non posso ... vedrai che la ragazza (?) non se la prendera'.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto
> 
> e che non chieda a noi di cucinare per lui


ugh...con me casca proprio male.....


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un po' strana tutta la faccenda... com'è che siete così amici, con la differenza di età che avete?
> boh... a me sembra strano tutto.


Forse perche'io...sono giovane dentro???? 

Anna per l'amicizia non cé eta'. Io ho una carissima amica che ha quasi 70 anni..... e ci esco, ci parlo, ecc ecc
E solo che con lei con il tempo e' nato qualcosa di fisico.....


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ciao Paolo, dal primo momento che hai scritto qui ho capito che non eri davvero intenzionato a tradire tua moglie. Il dubbio che mi rimane è per il futuro. si resiste cento volte ad una tentazione, ma ne basta una per farti perdere davvero tutto. E permettimi di dire che con l'esperienza che hai è ben probabile che farai un casino di quelli... epocali.
> Allora mi chiedo cosa possa trattenerti dal caderci in futuro. Porbabilmente una buona idea è far capire davvero a lei che *non sei in grado di scindere il sesso dal sentimento *(che sia vero conta poco) e che ci tieni alla su amicizia purchè non trascenda. ....


Grande82, questo tuo commento e' davvero GRANDE! Sara'parte del testo del mio SMS. ;-) Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Forse perche'io...sono giovane dentro????
> 
> Anna per l'amicizia non cé eta'. Io* ho una carissima amica che ha quasi 70 anni.....* e ci esco, ci parlo, ecc ecc
> E solo che con lei con il tempo e' nato qualcosa di fisico.....



Io ho 62anni ... vuoi essere amico mio?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Grande82, questo tuo commento e' davvero GRANDE! Sara'parte del testo del mio SMS. ;-) Grazie.


 scusa se te lo chiedo, ma parlate di sesso fra voi in modo così esplicito!?!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho 62anni ... vuoi essere amico mio?


 
Marì ti conviene aspettare che torni la moglie. sennò  ti fa cucinare


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Forse perche'io...sono giovane dentro????
> 
> Anna per l'amicizia non cé eta'. Io ho una carissima amica che ha quasi 70 anni..... e ci esco, ci parlo, ecc ecc
> E solo che con lei con il tempo e' nato qualcosa di fisico.....


sì ok, per l'amicizia non c'è età... è vero.
però come vedi non era solo amicizia....


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Paolo io sono stata tradita, pero' ti posso assicurare che il danno maggiore lo ha subito lui ... nel tradimento si soffre sia da una parte che dall'altra.
> Non trascurare la soluzione che ti ho consigliato ieri sera
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie.... mi sa che e' la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non trascurare la soluzione che ti ho consigliato ieri sera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


insomma

più coliche per tutti!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Marì ti conviene aspettare che torni la moglie. sennò  ti fa cucinare


Un terzo piatto esce sempre


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Grazie.... mi sa che e' la cosa giusta da fare.


Paolo il "Vorrei ma non posso" non offende nessuno


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma
> 
> più coliche per tutti!


Al "nanetto" di sicuro ... mi piacerebbe quel "trono" per lui


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa se te lo chiedo, ma parlate di sesso fra voi in modo così esplicito!?!?!?


No. Ma e' quello che desideriamo fare. Ce lo siamo detti 2 giorni fa. perche' ?


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho 62anni ... vuoi essere amico mio?


ma CERTO!


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io sto gia soffrendo al pensiero di dirgli che non e' il caso, perche'questo significhera' non poterla piu guardare negli occhi (siamo coppie di amici e quindi ci dovremo per forza continuare a vedere....).
> Ma capisco che non si puo' avere tutto nella vita.
> Trovero' il corgaggio entro oggi o domani di mandargli un sms.


Invece secondo me è proprio il contrario. Riuscirai a guardarla negli occhi perchè sarai orgoglioso di nn aver infangato il tuo e il suo matrimonio!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Ma e' quello che desideriamo fare. Ce lo siamo detti 2 giorni fa. perche' ?


 Bè, se è così chiaro il discorso, hai un jolly in più: puoi essere chiaro davvero. Puoi dirle che vorresti ma non puoi perchè non sei in grado di controllare le conseguenze su ENTRAMBI i vostri matrimoni e che dovete smettere insieme di parlarne e stuzzicarvi al riguardo.


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Invece secondo me è proprio il contrario. Riuscirai a guardarla negli occhi perchè sarai orgoglioso di nn aver infangato il tuo e il suo matrimonio!


donna....


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai il mio appoggio. anche perché corri il rischio - mi pare non calcolato - di non riuscire più a guardare negli occhi tua moglie. il che è ben peggio


Quoto e straquoto


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Non riesco a immaginare di lasciare mia moglie. Non credo che sarei mai capace di dargli questo dolore. Semmai lascerei la 24enne. Soffrendoci. Ma la scelta sarebbe quella.
> 
> ...


 
... ma tu sei già oltre... ma rilassati!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mica facile rilassarsi....
MI ha appena mandato degli sms e tutte le mie certezze mattutine sono andate a farsi fottere... (....)


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mica facile rilassarsi....
> MI ha appena mandato degli sms e tutte le mie certezze mattutine sono andate a farsi fottere... (....)


Prendi un lassativo


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mica facile rilassarsi....
> MI ha appena mandato degli sms e tutte le mie certezze mattutine sono andate a farsi fottere... (....)


 
... come sei ingenuo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









gli sms che vorresti mandare a lei... mandali a tua moglie


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mica facile rilassarsi....
> MI ha appena mandato degli sms e tutte le mie certezze mattutine sono andate a farsi fottere... (....)


uh che lagna che siete...tutti belli decisi poi basta un sms per mandarvi in tilt.
un pò di carattere cazz o


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mica facile rilassarsi....
> MI ha appena mandato degli sms e tutte le mie certezze mattutine sono andate a farsi fottere... (....)


 io penso questo: una donna giovane (solo24anni), sposata da pochi mesi, che ti dice aver voglia di fare sesso con te e ti manda sms da traballare.... ma che persona è? 
Io la farei spaventare sul serio, facendole capire che se accade qualcosa fra voi poi potresti voler dire tutta tutta la verità ad entrambi i consorti.... e vedi come fugge!!! 
Senti, ma lavora per te?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prendi un lassativo


 







  e le due milioni di persone dove le metti????


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> e le due milioni di persone dove le metti????


Ma lui nel lavoro e' ligio.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo non ce l'ha fatta... ha ceduto al lassativo o è solo svenuto? 
Paolooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Senti, ma lavora per te?


No. Il marito si.

Mi sa che sono un debole.
Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS....  vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.

Non vi rompo piu'ragazzi/e. Sono un indeciso, insicuro e stronzo uomo primitivo. Praticamente un uomo delle nevi che difronte a una coniglietta non riesce a prendere l'unica decisione sensata da prendere.
Ma ho ancora 48 ore! Ce la cerchero'di fare.  

P.S. rileggendo le mike linee mi sembro proprio uno squilibrato. Poveri 2 milioni! Adesso metto una tassa sulle corna e divenmtiamo tutti ricchi!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Il marito si.
> 
> Mi sa che sono un debole.
> Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS.... vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.
> ...


inannzitutto se siamo qui è perchè o traditi o amanti o traditori pure noi, quindi non è che sei al convento... 
inoltre la terapia di gruppo, carissimo, io ad esempio sono quasi due anni che la sfrutto, quindi non è che ci disturbi!!!! 
Se veniamo qui è perchè è una compagnia di amici e per aiutare chi è nelle tue condizioni!
E' che tu non hai ancora tradito e hai mille dubbi sul farlo!! 
Quindi una rarità! 
Ora, se attendi 48ore di sms e dubbi, te ne vai scemo e sei in grado di far licenziare la metà di quei due milioni per disattenzione. 
Quindi cerchiamo di capirci: che vuoi fare? Con la testa, lo sai bene. Ora, chiudi la patta dei pantaloni, metti insieme un messaggio da Uomo di Potere e chiudi almeno 1-0 questo round....


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Il marito si.
> 
> Mi sa che sono un debole.
> Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS.... vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.
> ...


 ma che è?!?!?!!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








PS attento che se lui lavora con te e intuisce qualcosa... potrebbe sputtanarti ben bene e sei tu quello che ha due figli, una moglie e una reputazione da perdere...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uh che lagna che siete...tutti belli decisi poi basta un sms per mandarvi in tilt.
> *un pò di carattere cazz o*


 Di fronte alla **** certi uomini lo sublimano...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Il marito si.
> 
> Mi sa che sono un debole.
> Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS.... vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.
> ...


Dai Paolo, noi scherziamo ma siamo buoooni!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: "speriamo che me la cavo"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Il marito si.
> 
> Mi sa che sono un debole.
> Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS.... vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.
> ...


oh mamma, berlusconi!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh mamma, berlusconi!


Cazzo mi avete scoperto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Cazzo mi avete scoperto

















quel lifting non passa mica inosservato sai


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Il marito si.
> 
> Mi sa che sono un debole.
> Sto usando questo tread come "terapia di gruppo" per evitare quello che obiettivamente dovrei evitare. Sembra funzionare, ma quando lei mi manda SMS.... vabbe' lo sapete, vado in TILT.
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> ma che è?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm.....ma di dove sei?


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un po' strana tutta la faccenda... com'è che siete così amici, con la differenza di età che avete?
> boh... a me sembra strano tutto.


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Anche la storia del potere mica la capisco...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh mamma, berlusconi!








 il quadro corrisponde...... 
età falsata
senso di potere su 2mln di persone
bruttarello e fantozziano
solo due donne...
...
E' LUI!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh mamma, berlusconi!





paolozero ha detto:


> Cazzo mi avete scoperto


 
View attachment 2475


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uh che lagna che siete...tutti belli decisi poi basta un sms per mandarvi in tilt.
> un pò di carattere cazz o




















   in effetti... gli uomini di potere già già...


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il quadro corrisponde......
> età falsata
> senso di potere su 2mln di persone
> bruttarello e fantozziano
> ...


e la 24enne? chi è???


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Che cattive che siete... 
Non capisco cosa non capite del fatto che abbiamo capito che non siamo solo amici.
Sempre ammesso che io abbia capito e che lei capisca esattamente quello che voi avete pensato di capire.
Anche se in realta' non capisco proprio niente di quello che dovrei aver capito.
Capito?

P.S. Ma... una bottarella e via? 
Facendolo non conoscerei meglio me stesso e le mie reazioni al riguardo?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Cazzo mi avete scoperto








  no no no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non si fa cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  me lo potevi dire prima chi eri realmente.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> P.S. Ma... una bottarella e via?
> Facendolo non conoscerei meglio me stesso e le mie reazioni al riguardo?




















   col marito che lavora da te? Rischioso... Ma se sei pronto ad affrontare il rischio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e la 24enne? chi è???


una velina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Che cattive che siete...
> *Non capisco cosa non capite del fatto che abbiamo capito che non siamo solo amici.*
> Sempre ammesso che io abbia capito e che lei capisca esattamente quello che voi avete pensato di capire.
> Anche se in realta' non capisco proprio niente di quello che dovrei aver capito.
> ...


paolino io conosco questo: apelle figlio d'apollo fece una palla di pelle di pollo...


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> P.S. Ma... una bottarella e via?
> Facendolo non conoscerei meglio me stesso e le mie reazioni al riguardo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Che cattive che siete...
> Non capisco cosa non capite del fatto che abbiamo capito che non siamo solo amici.
> Sempre ammesso che io abbia capito e che lei capisca esattamente quello che voi avete pensato di capire.
> Anche se in realta' non capisco proprio niente di quello che dovrei aver capito.
> ...


ah lo faresti a titolo scientifico. un esperimento per il bene tuo e un po' anche dell'umanità.

metti un po' il braccio così...







ma... paolo... paolo berlusconi? quindi manco sei l'originale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>

















ti vedo turbata


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Che cattive che siete...
> Non capisco cosa non capite del fatto che abbiamo capito che non siamo solo amici.
> Sempre ammesso che io abbia capito e che lei capisca esattamente quello che voi avete pensato di capire.
> Anche se in realta' non capisco proprio niente di quello che dovrei aver capito.
> ...


 e se la tua reazione fosse: oddio mi sono innamorato perdutamente e ora che faccio?
oppure: è stato un disastro e ora non riesco a guardarla in faccia senza imbarazzo?
o anche: cavoli, il marito ha letto un suo sms e ora si vendica dicendolo a mia moglie?
devo continuare?


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

La faccenda della bottarella e via era solo uno scherzo..... 
Ovviamente o se ne fanno 2 o 3 o non se ne parla neppure....


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se la tua reazione fosse: oddio mi sono innamorato perdutamente e ora che faccio?
> oppure: è stato un disastro e ora non riesco a guardarla in faccia senza imbarazzo?
> o anche: cavoli, il marito ha letto un suo sms e ora si vendica dicendolo a mia moglie?
> devo continuare?


Grande, con la testa hai ragione. La penso come te.
Il fatto e'che e' difficile contenere il lato ormonale della situazione.
Quasi quasi invece di un lassativo ci vorrebbe una.....


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> La faccenda della bottarella e via era solo uno scherzo.....
> Ovviamente o se ne fanno 2 o 3 o non se ne parla neppure....


e che non durino meno di 6 ore!!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> La faccenda della bottarella e via era solo uno scherzo.....
> Ovviamente o se ne fanno 2 o 3 o non se ne parla neppure....
























   ansia di prestazione?


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ansia di prestazione?


Non so cosa sia quella cosa li'  (...la prestazione...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia quella cosa li' (...la prestazione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old thai (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...



Se davvero ami tua moglie........FORSE FORSE è la scelta giusta....il problema è che, neanche ti doveva venire il dubbio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Che tristezza......

Thai


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia quella cosa li'  (...la prestazione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ombelico del mondo


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Grande, con la testa hai ragione. La penso come te.
> Il fatto e'che e' difficile contenere il lato ormonale della situazione.
> Quasi quasi invece di un lassativo ci vorrebbe una.....


basta la test per un sms chiaro e definitivo...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Ma esistono*

uomini che non ci penserebbero mai (a parte Giobbe ovviamente)? Mah...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Se davvero ami tua moglie........FORSE FORSE è la scelta giusta....il problema è che, neanche ti doveva venire il dubbio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Che tristezza......*
> 
> Thai


ma che esagerata...

se il suo dubbio mette tristezza, la certezza di chi realmente tradisce (e senza farsi troppe domande), cos'è? un reato da punire con la galera?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che esagerata...
> 
> se il suo dubbio mette tristezza, la certezza di chi realmente tradisce (e senza farsi troppe domande), cos'è? un reato da punire con la galera?


A me, personalmente Paolo e' simpatico ... anche se e' un po "cazZone"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me, personalmente Paolo e' simpatico ... anche se e' un po "cazZone"


anche a me è simpatico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma al di là di questo, la reazione di thai la trovo esagerata


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me è simpatico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere ... ognuno ha le sue opinioni ... e' lo scopo del forum, ognuno esprime le sue.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> basta la testa per un sms chiaro e definitivo...


si, ma devi avere un cellulare grandissimo per riuscire a mandare un sms pigiando i tasti con la testa.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si, ma devi avere un cellulare grandissimo per riuscire a mandare un sms pigiando i tasti con la testa.....




















   che grullina


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che grullina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


>


----------



## Old thai (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che esagerata...
> 
> se il suo dubbio mette tristezza, la certezza di chi realmente tradisce (e senza farsi troppe domande), cos'è? un reato da punire con la galera?



personalmente, una persona che dice di amare sua moglie, o suo marito, e in conteporanea ha dubbi se farsi o no una scop extra a me mette molta tristezza....poi chi tradisce senza farsi altre domande è tutto un altro discorso....certamente punibile con la galera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma comunque, ho solo espresso la sensazione che provo io a leggere il suo post, come quello di altri....anche a me Paolo sta simpatico, si è presentato bene ed è educato...ma la mia opinione, anche se (a tuo parere) esagerata, è questa.

Thai


----------



## Old Amy (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> La faccenda della bottarella e via era solo uno scherzo.....
> Ovviamente o se ne fanno 2 o 3 o non se ne parla neppure....


 
In questi casi trattenersi è la soluzione migliore 
perchè quando esplodi non ti trattieni più..
poi le conseguenze sono devastanti!
esperinza personale  

	
	
		
		
	


	






meglio una bottarella in  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dagliene   

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e non ci pensare più...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si, ma devi avere un cellulare grandissimo per riuscire a mandare un sms pigiando i tasti con la testa.....
















  mirtillì, mi fai morire


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mirtillì, mi fai morire


 
oddio asu, spero di no!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Che cattive che siete...
> Non capisco cosa non capite del fatto che abbiamo capito che non siamo solo amici.
> Sempre ammesso che io abbia capito e che lei capisca esattamente quello che voi avete pensato di capire.
> Anche se in realta' non capisco proprio niente di quello che dovrei aver capito.
> ...


















  Cos'è un nuovo approccio psicanalitico? lo volgio anch'io sto analista qua! mi posso sempre giustificare con mio marito dicendo che l'ho fatto a scopo terapeutico!


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si, ma devi avere un cellulare grandissimo per riuscire a mandare un sms pigiando i tasti con la testa.....


Mi sa che la soluzione contraria sia più realizzabile: cell normale, e..... testa piccolissima.

Paolino, ma da che pianeta vieni?!
Io non sono bello, né particolarmente interessante, e neppure sono un genio od un santo, ma di occasioni con ragazzine ne ho avute diverse. Me ne sono difeso solo pensando al rapporto di valori tra una famiglia ed una scopata. E io non avevo i cazzi che hai tu riguardo all'amicizia con mariti o fidanzati!
Usa il cervello, e come ti è stato detto chiudi la patta, o fatti una sega in più. Cristo! Piuttosto, visto che sei pure in grana, fatti dare qualche indirizzo da Linadombra (a proposito, che fine ha fatto?), fatti una megascopata con una professionista di lusso, ma lascia stare la ragazzina! (Il consiglio è retorico, non crocifiggetemi)
Ma un poco di maturità no? Possibile che una persona che come dici tu riveste un ruolo di responsabilità debba ritrovarsi col cervello nelle mutande? No, non accetto il fatto che dici di essere ligio sul lavoro e solo pensando alla "starlette" ti senti indeciso: probabilmente sei il solito politico che si vende bene, ma che fuori da schemi ben precisi della schermaglia politica mostra i propri pietosi limiti.
Ma che domande ci vieni a fare? Ti chiedi se devi o non devi scoparti una ragazzina che ti piace solo fisicamente al costo di rischiare una famiglia? A proposito, e di figli non ce n'è? Lo spero, perchè sennò sarebbe davvero il colmo!
Piantala di fare il somaro.

E sia ben chiaro fin d'ora che non ho nessuna intenzione di scusarmi né per il tono né per i termini. Ho detto quello che la lettura di tutti i tuoi post mi ha ispirato.


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...


La soluzione più saggia è sicuramente quella di trombare quante più volte possibili la ventiquattrenne nei 45 giorni disponibili.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> La soluzione più saggia è sicuramente quella di trombare quante più volte possibili la ventiquattrenne nei 45 giorni disponibili.


Oppure si trovi una quarantacinquenne, ma solo per 24 giorni, eh!


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oppure si trovi una quarantacinquenne, ma solo per 24 giorni, eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















e di sicuro lui nn se la prenderebbe


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e di sicuro lui nn se la prenderebbe


L'importante è che lei prometta di essere seria e ligia sul lavoro


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che la soluzione contraria sia più realizzabile: cell normale, e..... testa piccolissima.
> 
> Paolino, ma da che pianeta vieni?!
> Io non sono bello, né particolarmente interessante, e neppure sono un genio od un santo, ma di occasioni con ragazzine ne ho avute diverse. Me ne sono difeso solo pensando al rapporto di valori tra una famiglia ed una scopata. E io non avevo i cazzi che hai tu riguardo all'amicizia con mariti o fidanzati!
> ...


 
Io questo uomo lo voglio santo subito!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.

Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie. 
Mi domando pero cosa ci fai in un forum come questo.... vuoi forse divertirti alle spalle di chi non il tuo c.d. livello di moralita' facendo da professore? O vuoi convertire tutti noi poveri peccatori e farci diventare come te? Fai pure, e buona fortuna. Nel mondo ce' bisogno anche di questo.

Detto questo, per la bellezza di 25 anni (Si, 25, anche se ne ho 41) sono (e lo sono tutt'ora, probabilmente fino a dopodomani) stato fedelissimo a mia moglie.

E quando la ho accanto non esistono altre donne che lei. E se lei non fosse via da 30 gg per altri 45, io non sarei qui, e non avrei questo problema...

Ma adesso lei e'  via, e mi e' scattata questa cosa che sto cercando di combattere, anche chiedendo aiuto a gente che ha gia' affrontato situazioni simili. E lo faccio perche'  se non fossi qui, il tradimento sarebbe scontato. Questo ti dimostra che in qualche modo sto usando il cervello. Semmai e' un problema di decisione, di maturita' come dici tu. Ma anche di qualita' morale.

Con le professioniste di lusso? No grazie. Non lo farei manco morto. 

Maturita' ? Cervello nelle mutande? Su questo non posso che darti ragione. Ma ahime' non sono perfetto. Sto scoprendo una mia debolezza che vien fuori solo quando mia moglie non c'e per molto tempo. succede una volta all'anno almeno, ma e la prima volta che accade questo.

Fino ad ora non trovo il coraggio di scrivere nessun sms. Anzi. Spero di inventarmi qualcosa presto.....


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> La soluzione più saggia è sicuramente quella di trombare quante più volte possibili la ventiquattrenne nei 45 giorni disponibili.
















   Quante risate mi hai fatto fare!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> ...


Ricordati del mio metodo/consiglio


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> *Mi domando pero cosa ci fai in un forum come questo.... vuoi forse divertirti alle spalle di chi non il tuo c.d. livello di moralita' facendo da professore?*


 
Tradimento.net è il luogo di incontro fra traditi e traditori. 
qui c'è anche chi proprio il tradimento non lo digerisce e non si diverte affatto.



paolozero ha detto:


> O vuoi convertire tutti noi poveri peccatori e farci diventare come te? Fai pure, e buona fortuna. Nel mondo ce' bisogno anche di questo.
> 
> Detto questo, per la bellezza di 25 anni (Si, 25, anche se ne ho 41) sono (e lo sono tutt'ora, *probabilmente fino a dopodomani*) stato fedelissimo a mia moglie.


quindi hai deciso che vai a letto con la tipa a dispetto di tutto?! che lei sia via da un po' non è una scusa che regge. se le vuoi bene davvero forse dovresti dirglielo quando torna, di cercare di non stare più via tanto a lungo perchè ti manca.



paolozero ha detto:


> E quando la ho accanto non esistono altre donne che lei. E se lei non fosse via da 30 gg per altri 45, io non sarei qui, e non avrei questo problema...
> 
> Ma adesso lei e' via, e mi e' scattata questa cosa che sto cercando di combattere, anche chiedendo aiuto a gente che ha gia' affrontato situazioni simili. E lo faccio perche' se non fossi qui, il tradimento sarebbe scontato. Questo ti dimostra che in qualche modo sto usando il cervello. Semmai e' un problema di decisione, di maturita' come dici tu. Ma anche di qualita' morale.
> 
> ...


 
Paolo, se per te non esiste altro che tua moglie quando lei c'è, se davvero è così... comunica. parlale spiegale quel che senti, sii il suo compagno e falla essere la tua compagna. i rapporti muoiono per i troppi silenzi, e credo che parlare sia la cosa migliore per esorcizzare certi errori da una-due-tre- ecc botte e via.
Ma.. sicuro che dipenda dalla lontananza di lei e non dal fatto che ti sei sentito poco desiderato fino ad oggi, e vuoi provare a riprenderti ciò che ti sei perso da ragazzino?! 
Forza Paolo......... lasciala perdere questa che nemmeno ti piace granchè, che ti tira solo come possibilità, che è la moglie di un tuo amico (!!!!! sì, concordo con la tua stessa definizione, sei un  po' un bastardo..). Credi davvero di poter tornare alla tua vita di sempre dopo?!?!?!
argh... ti picchio se ci vai!!!!!! ecco!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















(..non sono minacciosissima con tanto di emoticons esplicativa?!?!?!)


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> ...


Senti Paolo, tu hai deciso cosa fare, quindi non ce la raccontare, tu fra 48 ore e anche meno ti scoperai la 25enne approfittando del fatto che tua moglier non c'è. Prima ci chiedi se neanche una bottarella terapeutica non ti è concessa ed ora dichiari che sei stato sempre fedele a tua moglie ma specifichi fino a domani...
E comunque se basta che tua molgie si allontani per 45 giorni perchè tu mandi in vacca un matrimonio con figli mi sa che tutto sto amore per tua moglie non lo provi. Vedrai, dopo non servirà neppure più che tu aspetti che lei se ne vada fuori città, la 25enne te la farai anche finchè tua moglie è al supermercato, finchè non ti scopre e allora so' cazzi tua.


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa Paolo ma se tu stesso ritieni che lei sia attratta solo dalla tua posizione di potere ti pare il caso di mandare per aria un matrimonio che funziona per una così? Anzichè concentrarti sul numero di fidanzate e di esperienze sessuali che hai avuto perchè non pensi a ciò che hai e a ciò che potresti perdere? insomma, se tua moglie ti scoprisse le causeresti un dolore enorme e forse la perderesti così come perderesti la tua serenità familiare. Ne vale la pena per una scopata con una che reputi una ragazzina in cerca di un'avventura con un uomo di potere?


Estremamente chiaro e logico. Ma nei sentimenti a volte la logica non ci sta.... porca vacca come e' difficile tutto questo.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> ...


Perchè? perchè ti stiamo tenendo incollato alla sedia?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Estremamente chiaro e logico. Ma nei sentimenti a volte la logica non ci sta.... porca vacca come e' difficile tutto questo.


 
Guarda che qui non parliamo di sentimenti... anzi proprio tu non parli di sentimenti... sarebbe troppo nobile!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Estremamente chiaro e logico. Ma nei sentimenti a volte la logica non ci sta.... porca vacca come e' difficile tutto questo.


 
A Paolooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
Non è difficile come sembra. Tu nemmeno sei innamorato di questa!!
Ti ha fatto due moine, t'intriga.
Ma il gioco vale la candela??????
Una notte con questa vale non poter più guardare in faccia la donna che dici di amare e un amico??
Poi.. davvero perchè tua moglie è via ti senti legittimato a regredire a ventenne?


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Estremamente chiaro e logico.* Ma nei sentimenti a volte la logica non ci sta*.... porca vacca come e' difficile tutto questo.


Allora, scusa, qui mi sfugge un passaggio. Ma tu sei innamorato di questa bellissima 25enne? o ti fa solo tirare l'ambaradan? Essere corteggiati e desiderati fa piacere a tutti ma bisogna anche capire cosa si perde e cosa si guadagna. Tu e la 25enne avete un futuro insieme o si tratta solo di scopare? perchè se è solo di una scopata che parlaimo allora fa una bella cosa, va a casa e scopati tua moglie, almeno lo fai con qualcuno che ti ama davvero


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Perchè? perchè ti stiamo tenendo incollato alla sedia?


 
Stà cercando un alibi... ci vuole complici... 
Perchè non lo incoraggiamo??? In fondo noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Vorrei non farlo. Ma non so se ci riesco. Non ho ancora deciso nulla, ma ho paura di non farcela a dirle di no (eh si! forse ho il cervello nelle mutande!).
Comunque a questo punto vi ringrazio per i vostri punti di vista. Queste ultime 36 ore le voglio passare cercando di ritrovare l'equilibrio ed evitare di fare cazzate. 
Non so come andra' a finire. E comunque ora di finirla con questa indecisione e quindi decidere, nel bene o nel male. Ciao e grazie a tutti.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> A Paolooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> Non è difficile come sembra. Tu nemmeno sei innamorato di questa!!
> Ti ha fatto due moine, t'intriga.
> Ma il gioco vale la candela??????
> ...


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo... leggiti la storia di un altro utente:

http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7567

una volta sola, guarda qui cosa è venuto fuori.

Poi farai come vuoi, ma almeno non te ne esci dopo con un "ma io non credevo... non sapevo... non pensavo..."


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Stà cercando un alibi... ci vuole complici...
> Perchè non lo incoraggiamo??? In fondo noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere!!!


Sì, brava, è quello che pensavo anch'io. E' partito con il "non so come dirglielo" ed è finito con il "domani si tromba"...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Paolo... leggiti la storia di un altro utente:
> 
> http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7567
> 
> ...


Guarda che lui non è fesso... lui non si farà scoprire come quelli finiti qui!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

*PAOLO*

Paolo da dove scrivi (basta la regione)?


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora, scusa, qui mi sfugge un passaggio. Ma tu sei innamorato di questa bellissima 25enne? o ti fa solo tirare l'ambaradan? Essere corteggiati e desiderati fa piacere a tutti ma bisogna anche capire cosa si perde e cosa si guadagna. Tu e la 25enne avete un futuro insieme o si tratta solo di scopare? perchè se è solo di una scopata che parlaimo allora fa una bella cosa, va a casa e scopati tua moglie, almeno lo fai con qualcuno che ti ama davvero


Ma no non la amo credo... le voglio molto bene... e la desidero moltissimo.
Non la conosco abbastanza per amarla. Non so che cose abbiamo in comune....che film gli piacciono...ecc ecc
Non ho dubbi sulla scelta. Scelgo mia moglie.
Ma il problema non e'  la moglie ma il desiderio di andare piu' a fondo (e non ridete) con questa amica. 
Comunque preferisco smettere di scrivere. Piu vado avanti e piu mi faccio pena da solo.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì, brava, è quello che pensavo anch'io. E' partito con il "non so come dirglielo" ed è finito con il "domani si tromba"...


 
DIciamocela... una ventiquattenne che te la presenta su di un piatto di argento con un corpo da urlo... puoi dirle di no????


Anson mena un fes!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Paolo da dove scrivi (basta la regione)?


E' importante se sia polentone o terrone? Beh. 50% 50%.


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> DIciamocela... una ventiquattenne che te la presenta su di un piatto di argento con un corpo da urlo... puoi dirle di no????
> Anson mena un fes!!!


Questo metodo di convincimento mi sembra piu' efficace.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma no non la amo credo... le voglio molto bene... e la desidero moltissimo.
> Non la conosco abbastanza per amarla. Non so che cose abbiamo in comune....che film gli piacciono...ecc ecc
> Non ho dubbi sulla scelta. Scelgo mia moglie.
> Ma il problema non e' la moglie ma il desiderio di andare piu' a fondo (e non ridete) con questa amica.
> Comunque preferisco smettere di scrivere. Piu vado avanti e piu mi faccio pena da solo.


 

Eh no!!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> E' importante se sia polentone o terrone? Beh. 50% 50%.


No non e' importante era per curiosita' ... comunque stai attento che le signore presenti ti menano  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   stai sulla retta via mi raccomando.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma no non la amo credo... le voglio molto bene... e la desidero moltissimo.
> Non la conosco abbastanza per amarla. Non so che cose abbiamo in comune....che film gli piacciono...ecc ecc
> Non ho dubbi sulla scelta.* Scelgo mia moglie.*
> Ma il problema non e' la moglie ma il desiderio di andare piu' a fondo (e non ridete) con questa amica.
> Comunque preferisco smettere di scrivere. Piu vado avanti e piu mi faccio pena da solo.


Giusto, hai ragione, mi sa che la 25enne con il corpo da urlo non te le lava le mutande. Poveraccia tua moglie


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

di sicuro qui non hai trovato quello che cercavi.
io non sarò complice nemmeno per scherzo..
Spero che tirerai fuori....... il carattere.
ciao


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Questo metodo di convincimento mi sembra piu' efficace.


non preoccuparti, te lo ripeto, tu hai deciso, non serve che nessuno ti convinca


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> di sicuro qui non hai trovato quello che cercavi.
> io non sarò complice nemmeno per scherzo..
> *Spero che tirerai fuori....... il carattere.*
> ciao


Il carattere no, ma sta sicuro che qualcosa tira fuori


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ma davvero pensate che qui cercavo complici?
Interessante se fosse vero.....


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensate che qui cercavo complici?
> Interessante se fosse vero.....


Rileggiti i tuoi post, va.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Questo metodo di convincimento mi sembra piu' efficace.


 
Senti Paolo... quando la ventiquattenne metterà la sua manina nelle tue mutande pensa un po' a noi... che gufiamo!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> non preoccuparti, te lo ripeto, tu hai deciso, non serve che nessuno ti convinca


....e se fosse solo qualche bacino senza conseguenze????
Giusto cosi' ..per provare????


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensate che qui cercavo complici?
> Interessante se fosse vero.....


Diciamo che cercavi qualcuno che ti incoraggiava va


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Senti Paolo... quando la ventiquattenne metterà la sua manina nelle tue mutande pensa un po' a noi... che gufiamo!!!
















Muoio dal ridere. Vai a vedere che mi farete ragionare alla fine.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il carattere no, ma sta sicuro che qualcosa tira fuori


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ....e se fosse solo qualche bacino senza conseguenze????
> Giusto cosi' ..per provare????



Ci vai da solo, o ti ci mando?


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci vai da solo, o ti ci mando?


Era uno scherzo dai....


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ....e se fosse solo qualche bacino senza conseguenze????
> Giusto cosi' ..per provare????


A quarant'anni è rischioso!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Era uno scherzo dai....


Se se ... chissa' se non lo hai gia fatto ... confessa


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci vai da solo, o ti ci mando?


Guastafeste!!!!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensate che qui cercavo complici?
> Interessante se fosse vero.....


sì, credo che abbiano ragione. magari ti aspettavi un:
"ma sì dai, per una volta! ricordati di lavare le lenzuola per non lasciare tracce olfattive, usa il preservativo, e divertiti!"

ps=
ma tu.. vuoi tradire tua moglie a casa vostra?! nel vostro letto?!
perchè per essere un neofita cavoli.. sei bastardo forte eh.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se se ... chissa' se non lo hai gia fatto ... confessa


 
scusa eh... ma tu... compreresti a scatola chiusa?????


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se se ... chissa' se non lo hai gia fatto ... confessa


Il bacino? Si. 
Si e no 30-40 secondi di bacio appassionato.
...poi e' arrivato il marito.....
azz mi sento un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Guastafeste!!!!


Cercavi l'esclusiva eh?


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ....e se fosse solo qualche bacino senza conseguenze????
> Giusto cosi' ..per provare????


 
parapigliaaaa scatta il gioco della bottigliaaaaaa


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> sì, credo che abbiano ragione. magari ti aspettavi un:
> "ma sì dai, per una volta! ricordati di lavare le lenzuola per non lasciare tracce olfattive, usa il preservativo, e divertiti!"
> 
> ps=
> ...


Ma no, ho un salotto comodo, ho la camera degli ospiti, o nella camera dei giochi dei bambini...spazio ne avrei....


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> scusa eh... ma tu... compreresti a scatola chiusa?????


Visto come ci ho azzeccato?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Il bacino? Si.
> Si e no 30-40 secondi di bacio appassionato.
> ...poi e' arrivato il marito.....
> azz mi sento un pezzo di merda.


 
Un bacio con la lingua???


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Il bacino? Si.
> Si e no 30-40 secondi di bacio appassionato.
> ...poi e' arrivato il marito.....
> * azz mi sento un pezzo di merda*.


SI, si sente!


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma no, ho un salotto comodo, ho la camera degli ospiti, o nella camera dei giochi dei bambini...spazio ne avrei....


 

Ennooo!!!!!! nella camera dei giochi dei bambini no!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E nemmeno sul divano!!! ci ha già pensato qualcun'altro!!!!!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma no, ho un salotto comodo, ho la camera degli ospiti, o nella camera dei giochi dei bambini...spazio ne avrei....


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


>


 
è una forma di autocensura la mia...


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> è una forma di autocensura la mia...


Hai proprio ragione. che commento squallido il mio. scusate.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ennooo!!!!!! nella camera dei giochi dei bambini no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanto mi fa schifo una donna che entra nella casa di un'altra donna per scoparsi il marito di lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Paolo meglio in un bosco, in macchina, in un motel ... ma MAI nella casa della tua famiglia, e' una cosa che una donna non perdonera' mai.

Non lo fare se rispetti tua moglie ed i tuoi figli ... echecazzz! Non rispettate niente.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto mi fa schifo una donna che entra nella casa di un'altra donna per scoparsi il marito di lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quoto!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Quoto!!!


Giulia su queste cose divento una bestia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lo so sragiono per qualcuno, e me ne scuso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

ehi ehi! un mi trattate male Paolino eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tanto qualunque cosa gli diciate, ha già deciso. in realtà secondo me aveva già deciso che avrebbe ceduto alla gioia della 24enne, più o meno al 2ndo post è stato detto...

alla fine, voglio dire... ha 41 anni, faccia quello che crede giusto. avrà valutato i suoi rischi no? saprà bene che rischia di mandare a puttane una famiglia, di vedere i figli ogni 15 giorni, di far soffrire la moglie e vivere tutto il disprezzo di lei, e per ultimo (ma non certo poco importante) di fare esplodere anche una bella amicizia (se non ricordo male è stata definita così).

(ben sappiamo che questi sono solo alcune possibili conseguenze).

Magari accadrà tutto questo; magari la moglie scoprirà e perdonerà; magari nessuno saprà mai nulla e tutti vivranno felici e contenti, forse uno o due con qualche senso di colpa.

Ma la vita è sua.

Ah Paolino, se mai dovesse capitarti di volerti dare del pirla che non avrebbe dovuto fare, noi saremo qua.

Pronti ad ascoltarti e a dirti "te l'avevamo detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Old amarax (4 Febbraio 2009)

*le storie...*

sono sempre le stesse. tempo fa lessi sulla community di libero una storia analoga....mah!


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giulia su queste cose divento una bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sragioni cara, hai il mio appoggio... per fortuna la mia "lei" ha detto no a mio marito (voleva portarsela a casa mentre la famiglia era in vacanza... un classico!!!)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  altrimenti avrei dovuto cambiare camera da letto e anche casa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Ho deciso. Non faccio nulla.
Ho gia' scritto una lunga lettera, che non posto qui perche' dovro' farlo su un blog in modo che lei possa leggerla. 
Ma uno dei punti importanti e che le dico che aver sentito tutto questo per lei mi porta a riconsiderare il mio attuale rapporto, e che devo capire se voglio continuare con mia moglie o meno. Solo in caso negativo, e dopo una separazione, io mi permettero' di ricercarla...anche se sara' di sicuro troppo tardi.
Grazie a tutti. Credo che in effetti, questo forum sia servito a farmi ragionare nel modo corretto.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> *Ho deciso. Non faccio nulla.*
> Ho gia' scritto una lunga lettera, che non posto qui perche' dovro' farlo su un blog in modo che lei possa leggerla.
> Ma uno dei punti importanti e che le dico che aver sentito tutto questo per lei mi porta a riconsiderare il mio attuale rapporto, e che devo capire se voglio continuare con mia moglie o meno. Solo in caso negativo, e dopo una separazione, io mi permettero' di ricercarla...anche se sara' di sicuro troppo tardi.
> * Grazie a tutti. Credo che in effetti, questo forum sia servito a farmi ragionare nel modo corretto.
> Grazie ancora.*


EVVVAI Paolo! Vedrai che non ti pentirai ... e tanti tanti auguri!!!

Sono/siamo orgogliose di te! Un   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come solo una mamma puo' dare.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ho deciso. Non faccio nulla.
> Ho gia' scritto una lunga lettera, che non posto qui perche' dovro' farlo su un blog in modo che lei possa leggerla.
> Ma uno dei punti importanti e che le dico che aver sentito tutto questo per lei mi porta a riconsiderare il mio attuale rapporto, e che devo capire se voglio continuare con mia moglie o meno. Solo in caso negativo, e dopo una separazione, io mi permettero' di ricercarla...anche se sara' di sicuro troppo tardi.
> Grazie a tutti. Credo che in effetti, questo forum sia servito a farmi ragionare nel modo corretto.
> Grazie ancora.


 
Bravo Paolo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e mi raccomando.. prima di chiamare l'avvocato, cerca di comunicare con tua moglie. non è facile interpretare il silenzio.


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

no no nessun avvocato. io le darei tutto senza indugio.
Ma magari per me e' stato solo un lapsus da "uomo delle nevi".
Ma devo comunque analizzare perche' sono arrivato a questo punto...non credete?
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> no no nessun avvocato. io le darei tutto senza indugio.
> Ma magari per me e' stato solo un lapsus da "uomo delle nevi".
> Ma devo comunque analizzare perche' sono arrivato a questo punto...non credete?
> Grazie ancora.


E' un tuo momento di fragilita', capita.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> no no nessun avvocato. io le darei tutto senza indugio.
> Ma magari per me e' stato solo un lapsus da "uomo delle nevi".
> Ma devo comunque analizzare perche' sono arrivato a questo punto...non credete?
> Grazie ancora.


Sì, penso che sia giunto il momento che tu ti metta in discussione per capire come mai hai accettato e partecipato ad un gioco così pericoloso.
Speriamo che la notte non porti cattivi consigli... in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

> Speriamo che la notte non porti cattivi consigli... in bocca al lupo


azz. non lo dire neanche...


----------



## Old Becco (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mab, sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Non esagerate con il fatto dei 2 milioni di persone... lo ho detto solo x giustificare il fatto che sono considerato un uomo con potere e quello puo essere un motivo x la sua attrazione verso di me. Vi assicuro che nel lavoro sono molto equilibrato, ma non quando si tratta di ferire altre persone.
> Grazie a tutti.


-------------------
Bella tipa.... sposata da tre mesi e si farebbe una scopata solo perchè il tipo è uno con del potere? Stai proprio messo bene, io in te nasconderei il portafoglio...venerdì sera.
Ho letto solo i tuoi interventi e nessuno degli altri, perchè credo che i forum debbano funzionare così e quindi è possibile che nelle 11 pagine del 3d ci siano altre risposte analoghe.
Fatti la scopata, in fondo ogni lasciata è persa e poi lei potrebbe sempre lasciare in giro la chiacchiera che tu non sei molto ...maschio. Accetta anche che lei sia una sgualdrinella qualsiasi e non farti troppi problemi. Il marito della ragazza? Peggio per lui, la prossima volta ci farà più attenzione. Io sono stato fregato da mia moglie prorio così, appena sposata e con il capetto di turno.
Ma una "prossima volta" non c'è  più stata, mi è bastata quella.
Becco


----------



## Old paolozero (4 Febbraio 2009)

Noooooo noooooo nooooooo non mi smontare tutto il lavoro psicologico che ho fatto oggi!! mi ci vuole un attimo porca miseria!!!!


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------
> Bella tipa.... sposata da tre mesi e si farebbe una scopata solo perchè il tipo è uno con del potere? Stai proprio messo bene, io in te nasconderei il portafoglio...venerdì sera.
> Ho letto solo i tuoi interventi e nessuno degli altri, perchè credo che i forum debbano funzionare così e quindi è possibile che nelle 11 pagine del 3d ci siano altre risposte analoghe.
> Fatti la scopata, in fondo ogni lasciata è persa e poi lei potrebbe sempre lasciare in giro la chiacchiera che tu non sei molto ...maschio. Accetta anche che lei sia una sgualdrinella qualsiasi e non farti troppi problemi. Il marito della ragazza? Peggio per lui, la prossima volta ci farà più attenzione. Io sono stato fregato da mia moglie prorio così, appena sposata e con il capetto di turno.
> ...


 
Ma dai Becco, ma con chi ce l'hai???
Rilassati!!!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ....e se fosse solo qualche bacino senza conseguenze????
> Giusto cosi' ..per provare????




















   seeeeeeeee...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Noooooo noooooo nooooooo non mi smontare tutto il lavoro psicologico che ho fatto oggi!! mi ci vuole un attimo porca miseria!!!!


Non ti preoccupare... c'è anche domani!!!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------
> Bella tipa.... sposata da tre mesi e si farebbe una scopata solo perchè il tipo è uno con del potere? Stai proprio messo bene, io in te nasconderei il portafoglio...venerdì sera.
> Ho letto solo i tuoi interventi e nessuno degli altri, perchè credo che i forum debbano funzionare così e quindi è possibile che nelle 11 pagine del 3d ci siano altre risposte analoghe.
> Fatti la scopata, in fondo ogni lasciata è persa e poi lei potrebbe sempre lasciare in giro la chiacchiera che tu non sei molto ...maschio. Accetta anche che lei sia una sgualdrinella qualsiasi e non farti troppi problemi. Il marito della ragazza? Peggio per lui, la prossima volta ci farà più attenzione.* Io sono stato fregato da mia moglie prorio così, appena sposata e con il capetto di turno*.
> ...


Azz. mi spiace...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Noooooo noooooo nooooooo non mi smontare tutto il lavoro psicologico che ho fatto oggi!! mi ci vuole un attimo porca miseria!!!!



A ME GLI OCCHI PAOLO!
Pensa a una nuova tassa con cui martellare gli italiani e non leggere quello che ha scritto becco.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------
> Bella tipa.... sposata da tre mesi e si farebbe una scopata solo perchè il tipo è uno con del potere? Stai proprio messo bene, io in te nasconderei il portafoglio...venerdì sera.
> Ho letto solo i tuoi interventi e nessuno degli altri, perchè credo che i forum debbano funzionare così e quindi è possibile che nelle 11 pagine del 3d ci siano altre risposte analoghe.
> Fatti la scopata, in fondo ogni lasciata è persa e poi lei potrebbe sempre lasciare in giro la chiacchiera che tu non sei molto ...maschio. Accetta anche che lei sia una sgualdrinella qualsiasi e non farti troppi problemi. Il marito della ragazza? Peggio per lui, la prossima volta ci farà più attenzione. Io sono stato fregato da mia moglie prorio così, appena sposata e con il capetto di turno.
> ...



Becco ti ho già detto che è un piacere leggere utenti così rilassati e PER NIENTE incarogniti con l'altro sesso?
Veramente. E' bello vedere come il rancore passi in fretta e non lo si trasmetta su chi non c0entra nulla.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> parapigliaaaa scatta il gioco della bottigliaaaaaa


se avrò culo potrò... TU NON GIOCHI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mab, sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Non esagerate con il fatto dei 2 milioni di persone... lo ho detto solo x giustificare il fatto che sono considerato un uomo con potere e quello puo essere un motivo x la sua attrazione verso di me. Vi assicuro che nel lavoro sono molto equilibrato, ma non quando si tratta di ferire altre persone.
> Grazie a tutti.


 e allora ...basta non fare nulla che ti risulta già evidente che ferirebbe qualcuno e che crea problemi di coscienza in anticipo a te...



Davvero non capisco cosa ti cambi di te, della tua vita, della tua autostima una scopata in più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> ...


*E l'altra donna quando l'hai avuta...alle elementari?*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma no, ho un salotto comodo, ho la camera degli ospiti, o nella camera dei giochi dei bambini...spazio ne avrei....


 Stai scherzando o ...trolleggiando


----------



## Old amarax (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai scherzando o ...trolleggiando


 
se trovo ...posto dove ho già letto il tutto


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Il bacino? Si.
> Si e no 30-40 secondi di bacio appassionato.
> ...poi e' arrivato il marito.....
> azz *mi sento* un pezzo di merda.


Beh. almeno una qualità ce l'hai: ci "senti" bene


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> se avrò culo potrò... TU NON GIOCHI


 
e perchè?????
se non mi fate giocare vi metto gli 883 per tutta e dico TUTTA la giornata.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> *Non fare il superiore con me, ti scontri con un esperto di supponenza. Già nelle righe più sotto ti contraddici.*
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> ...


*Pensa di essere sotto elezioni, vedrai che la fantasia ti viene subito*


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce, mi fai proprio pena.
Vai dal dottore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce Veloce, mi fai proprio pena.
> Vai dal dottore.


Vedi, io senza dubbio posso aver necessità di andare da un dottore, per carità, ma quantomeno so che i miei problemi sono insorti malgrado il mio impegno costante a tentare di essere migliore di me stesso. Questo l'ho potuto fare unicamente mettendomi in discussione in ogni cosa, in ogni istante, sbagliando, perchè umano sono, ma consapevole degli sbagli.
Le carte che hai messo in gioco sono misere, Paolo, molto misere.
Ci sei venuto a contrapporre una famiglia (hai glissato sui figli, ma da quanto ho capito ce ne sono) ed  un amico, contro una scopata con una persona nei confronti della quale dichiari apertamente di non provare sentimenti forti e la quale sembra non provarne per te.
E', per assurdo, come se tu ci avessi detto, "Sto al capezzale di un figlio moribondo o vado a farmi una spaghettata con gli amici?".
Davanti a questo ti renderai conto che se io faccio pena a te, tu, purtroppo fai pena a molti di noi che conosciamo la tua storia, e spero pure ti faccia pena da solo. Ma questo non ti giustifichi a piangerti addosso e poi fare i tuoi comodi.


----------



## Old Angel (5 Febbraio 2009)

Weee non cominciate a scaldarvi di buon mattino che il giorno è ancora lungo


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Weee non cominciate a scaldarvi di buon mattino che il giorno è ancora lungo


Io devo sfogarmi stamattina, oggi mi sa che di tempo ne avrò poco


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io devo sfogarmi stamattina, oggi mi sa che di tempo ne avrò poco



Poghiamo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Poghiamo?


Eh?!
Chevvordì?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eh?!
> Chevvordì?



Ragazzo, ti sei perso una delle gioie adolescenziali.....


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce.
Scusami, ma combatto ogni giorno con gente problematica e che questiona tutto e tutti. Che critica senza pieta', senza averne poi il diritto.
Non e'quello che cerco in questo forum.
Grazie per il tuo apporto, e se posso essere d'accordo con alcune delle cose che sostieni, il modo in cui le dici mi irrita, e sinceramente preferisco non alimentare un confronto sterile con una persona con la quale ho capito che non ci puo'essere dialogo. 
Da come parli, tu non sembri meno squilibrato di me in questo momento.
Buona fortuna, spero che tu riesca a ritrovare la serenita' che ti manca. Addio.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E l'altra donna quando l'hai avuta...alle elementari?*



Abbiamo avuto un "break" di 6 mesi (ci siamo lasciati), mesi durante i quali ...mi sono scatenato...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Poghiamo?




















   yeeeeeeeeees, che musica mettiamo?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Paolo*

ma allora che hai deciso di fare?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> yeeeeeeeeees, che musica mettiamo?


Tesorona, quella che ti và, proponi....


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce Veloce.
> Scusami, ma combatto ogni giorno con gente problematica e che questiona tutto e tutti. Che critica senza pieta', senza averne poi il diritto.
> Non e'quello che cerco in questo forum.
> Grazie per il tuo apporto, e se posso essere d'accordo con alcune delle cose che sostieni, il modo in cui le dici mi irrita, e sinceramente preferisco non alimentare un confronto sterile con una persona con la quale ho capito che non ci puo'essere dialogo.
> ...

















Hai visto bene!


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tesorona, quella che ti và, proponi....


Dai dai metti mano ai ricordi adolescenziali... quando si andava in discoteca e bisognava aspettare mezzanotte per ascoltare musica decente...


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce Veloce.
> Scusami, ma combatto ogni giorno con gente problematica e che questiona tutto e tutti. Che critica senza pieta', senza averne poi il diritto.
> Non e'quello che cerco in questo forum.
> Grazie per il tuo apporto, e se posso essere d'accordo con alcune delle cose che sostieni, il modo in cui le dici mi irrita, e sinceramente preferisco non alimentare un confronto sterile con una persona con la quale ho capito che non ci puo'essere dialogo.
> ...



Caro Paolozero, se hai qualche oretta da perdere vatti a leggere il mio thread "Rivederla" (che tra l'altro è uno dei thread più grandi della storia di Internet) e capirai a cosa rischi di andare incontro se tradisci. Certo, dipende molto dal carattere di una persona, ma mi pare di aver capito che la percentuale di "impantanati" è molto alta....

Ciao... lascia perdere, fidati.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dai dai metti mano ai ricordi adolescenziali... quando si andava in discoteca e bisognava aspettare mezzanotte per ascoltare musica decente...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce Veloce.
> Scusami, ma combatto ogni giorno con gente problematica e che questiona tutto e tutti. Che critica senza pieta', senza averne poi il diritto.
> Non e'quello che cerco in questo forum.
> Grazie per il tuo apporto, e se posso essere d'accordo con alcune delle cose che sostieni, il modo in cui le dici mi irrita, e sinceramente preferisco non alimentare un confronto sterile con una persona con la quale ho capito che non ci puo'essere dialogo.
> ...


Su, su , non fare tanto il melodrammatico. Sei venuto qui per sentirtela raccontare, come hanno ipotizzato in molti? Bene, hai sbagliato indirizzo, perchè qui di fronte ad una situazione come la tua, hai visto, o ti si prende per il culo, o ti si scudiscia.
il mio tono è dettato tanto da uno stato d'animo personale (ogni tanto abbiamo tutti le palle in giostra, no?) quanto dal fatto che l'argomento a parer mio va trattato sulla base di due ipotesi: o ho ragione con i miei commenti "forti", e quindi questi sono giustificati e tutto finisce li, oppure no, tu non sei come ti ho dipinto, ed il fatto di sentirti passato per come ti ho ipoteticamente descritto potrebbe darti la scossa per agire in maniera migliore.
Considera che la mia critica a me non porta assolutamente nulla, quindi tu qui non ti trovi in un contraddittorio politico, in una schermaglia tesa al fine di prevalere  di una fazione su un'altra. Io e te continueremo a non aver nulla da spartire, ma tu ti sei presentato per avere un'opinione, ed io, come altri, te l'ho espressa. In maniera forse più sanguigna, ma alla fine sei stato tu a chiederla. Ora, invece di schermirti, prova a rispondere a quanto ti ho esposto facendo capo non tanto alla tua autodifesa quanto a considerazioni mature e logiche. Prova a porti all'esterno della tua situazione, immagina che sia qualcun altro che ti pone una questione come la tua e nel modo in cui l'hai esposta tu. Quali sarebbero i tuoi commenti? Lascia perdere la forma, dimmi la sostanza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai visto bene!


Senti da che pullman (o si dice polipo) viene la predica!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Caro Paolozero, se hai qualche oretta da perdere vatti a leggere il mio thread "Rivederla" (che tra l'altro è uno dei thread più grandi della storia di Internet) e capirai a cosa rischi di andare incontro se tradisci. Certo, dipende molto dal carattere di una persona, ma mi pare di aver capito che la percentuale di "impantanati" è molto alta....
> 
> Ciao... lascia perdere, fidati.


Bravo! Bella soluzione!
Ora che avrà finito di leggere il tuo 3d la moglie sarà già belle che tornata, ed il problema è risolto!


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Kid*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrEAoXqMCPA

ps Paolo scusa per l'OT


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bravo! Bella soluzione!
> Ora che avrà finito di leggere il tuo 3d la moglie sarà già belle che tornata, ed il problema è risolto!








   Bravo Alce!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrEAoXqMCPA
> 
> ps Paolo scusa per l'OT



Sono appena uscito da una relazione extraconiugale, solo per questo non mi innamoro di te, qui e ora.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono appena uscito da una relazione extraconiugale, solo per questo non mi innamoro di te, qui e ora.





















Kid niente uomini sposati, me spiass... 

ps ti piacciono i Marlene?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid niente uomini sposati, me spiass...
> 
> ps ti piacciono i Marlene?



Che domande, io ascolto solo buona musica.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Che domande, io ascolto solo buona musica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Bravo Alce!


Mi ha detto "Addio", mi sento già solo


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma allora che hai deciso di fare?


Come ho gia' scitto, e cercando di farle meno male possibile, le diro' che non sono in grado di separare sesso e sentimenti e quindi e' meglio per lei, e per la sua relazione con suo marito, non iniziare qualcosa che probabilmente non sarei in grado di fermare. 
Le dire' anche altre cose.... anzi, in realta' gli ho gia' scritto una lettera.
Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'.....


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scitto, e cercando di farle meno male possibile, *le diro' che non sono in grado di separare sesso e sentimenti e quindi e' meglio per lei, e per la sua relazione con suo marito, non iniziare qualcosa che probabilmente non sarei in grado di fermare. *
> Le dire' anche altre cose.... anzi, in realta' gli ho gia' scritto una lettera.
> Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'.....


Ovvero messaggio subliminale... ho paura di innamorarmi di te... pericoloso però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Non era meglio essere più diretti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scitto, e cercando di farle meno male possibile, le diro' che non sono in grado di separare sesso e sentimenti e quindi *e' meglio per lei*, e per la sua relazione con suo marito, non iniziare qualcosa che probabilmente non sarei in grado di fermare.
> Le dire' anche altre cose.... anzi, in realta' gli ho gia' scritto una lettera.
> Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'.....


ma scusa perché devi addossarle la "responsabilità" della tua decisione? la verità è che lo fai perché è meglio per te, ed è giusto che sia così. su paolino fai il bravo!
tra l'altro se le dici che lo fai per lei, potrebbe giustamente risponderti di pensare ai fatti tuoi


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grazie a tutti.
Il mio dilemma e' stato risolto, anche grazie ad alcuni di voi.
Continuero' a seguirvi di tanto in tanto, e se avro' qualcosa di utile da dire, lo faro'Buona fortuna e grazie a tutti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scitto, e cercando di farle meno male possibile, le diro' che non sono in grado di separare sesso e sentimenti e quindi e' meglio per lei, e per la sua relazione con suo marito, non iniziare qualcosa che probabilmente non sarei in grado di fermare.
> Le dire' anche altre cose.... anzi, in realta' gli ho gia' scritto una lettera.
> Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'.....


Paolo, scusa, ma non capisco proprio!
Parti parlandoci di una situzione matrimoniale gradevole ed appagante, dove pure dopo tanto tempo anche il desiderio fisico non manca.
Ci prospetti l'ipotesi di un'avventura al solo scopo godereccio, perchè di sentimenti forti dici non essercene........
Ed ora ci metti davanti l'ipotesi di una fine del tuo matrimonio e di una possibile storia futura con la sgarzola in questione.
Ma sei un clone che ci sta prendendo per i fondelli o cosa?
Se non sei un clone, ti proporrei di approfondire con noi la questione, perchè mi sa che "il danno" è più grave di quello che sembrava fin'ora.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ma no é  una lunga lettera..... quella e' sola una delle motivazioni... ma non posso mica postarla tutta!!!


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Paolo, scusa, ma non capisco proprio!
> Parti parlandoci di una situzione matrimoniale gradevole ed appagante, dove pure dopo tanto tempo anche il desiderio fisico non manca.
> Ci prospetti l'ipotesi di un'avventura al solo scopo godereccio, perchè di sentimenti forti dici non essercene........
> Ed ora ci metti davanti l'ipotesi di una fine del tuo matrimonio e di una possibile storia futura con la sgarzola in questione.
> ...


Alce ma pensi che un uomo che voglia soltanto sesso lo dica chiaramente? Ma va...


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alce ma pensi che un uomo che voglia soltanto sesso lo dica chiaramente? Ma va...



No, ma lo fa capire di solito....


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alce ma pensi che un uomo che voglia soltanto sesso lo dica chiaramente? Ma va...


Scusa, Emme, ma....... cosa c'entra?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No, ma lo fa capire di solito....


Come Kid?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Paolo, scusa, ma non capisco proprio!
> Parti parlandoci di una situzione matrimoniale gradevole ed appagante, dove pure dopo tanto tempo anche il desiderio fisico non manca.
> Ci prospetti l'ipotesi di un'avventura al solo scopo godereccio, perchè di sentimenti forti dici non essercene........
> Ed ora ci metti davanti l'ipotesi di una fine del tuo matrimonio e di una possibile storia futura con la sgarzola in questione.
> ...


se è sempre stato fedele, se non ha mai sentito la necessità di tradire in 20 anni di relazione, questo desiderio probabilmente l'ha portato a mettere la stessa in discussione. se vogliamo non sarebbe una cosa negativa. impegnarsi per capire se c'è un problema reale ed evitare favate future, o crisi di sorta, dovrebbe essere una cosa da apprezzare.

o forse già sapeva che qualcosa che non va c'era, ma si è presentato raccontandocela in maniera un po' diversa. molti hanno raccontato le cose a metà, da principio, per poi scoprirsi pian piano sempre più.

con noi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 se non è un clone, gli consiglio vivamente di approfondire la questione con la moglie, noi non possiamo risolvergli nulla né men che meno dargli soluzioni.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come Kid?


Con l'erezione... scherzo!

Solitamente lo fa capire con giri di parole, o almeno parlo per esperienza (non diretta, mai tromabto per passatempo....). L'uomo non si vergogna di chiedere sesso esplicitamente di solito.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

_Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'....._

Questa frase di Paolo era al di fuori del virgolettato della lettera! Era quindi un pensiero diretto suo, non parte del messaggio alla bimbetta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, Emme, ma.......* cosa c'entra*?


l'esperienza non ti insegna nulla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti pentirai di questa domanda


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Con l'erezione... scherzo!
> 
> Solitamente lo fa capire con giri di parole, o almeno parlo per esperienza (non diretta, mai tromabto per passatempo....). *L'uomo non si vergogna di chiedere sesso esplicitamente di solito*.


Non parlo di vergogna... ma il corteggiamento per arrivare allo scopo è lo stesso o cambia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'esperienza non ti insegna nulla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ho capito cosa c'entra nel contesto del mio post, visto che lo ha quotato


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Io le ho gia' detto che se decideva andare avanti, avremmo avuto solo sesso, e lei ha accettato. A lei sta bene. 
Ma quello che non e' sicuro che poi potra' girare pagina sono io. 
Per questo - dopotutto - e' meglio non rischiare.
Questo me lo avete fatto capire voi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entra nel contesto del mio post, visto che lo ha quotato


 
niente, come spesso accade. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma non scoperchiare il vaso di pandora ti prego


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'....._
> 
> Questa frase di Paolo era al di fuori del virgolettato della lettera! Era quindi un pensiero diretto suo, non parte del messaggio alla bimbetta.


Quoto Alce,
Paolo in alcuni passi cade in contraddizione... poi il fatto che si rivolga al femminile con "gli" e non con "le" mi fà pensare...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> *Io le ho gia' detto che se decideva andare avanti, avremmo avuto solo sesso, e lei ha accettato. A lei sta bene. *
> Ma quello che non e' sicuro che poi potra' girare pagina sono io.
> Per questo - dopotutto - e' meglio non rischiare.
> Questo me lo avete fatto capire voi.


Ok. Ma se sesso non lo avete nemmeno fatto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io le ho gia' detto che se decideva andare avanti, avremmo avuto solo sesso, e lei ha accettato. A lei sta bene.
> Ma quello che non e' sicuro che poi potra' girare pagina sono io.
> Per questo - dopotutto - e' meglio non rischiare.
> *Questo me lo avete fatto capire voi*.


Vedi che ti butti troppo giù?
Ci potevi tranquillamnete arrivare da solo.
O ti ritieni talmente scarso da aver bisogno di calci ne culo da sconosciuti per decidere cosa mangiare al ristorante?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlo di vergogna... ma il corteggiamento per arrivare allo scopo è lo stesso o cambia?


Se una è attenta, si accorge della differenza.... un uomo interrogato e messo alle strette, difficilmente sa nascondere i suoi fini....


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Quoto Alce,
> Paolo in alcuni passi è contradditorio... *poi il fatto che si rivolga al femminile con "gli" e non con "le" mi fà pensare...*


Non volevo sottolinearlo ma è un errore purtroppo molto frequente...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> niente, come spesso accade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ops! Scusa!


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se una è attenta, si accorge della differenza.... un uomo interrogato e messo alle strette, difficilmente sa nascondere i suoi fini....


Kid non credo proprio...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non volevo sottolinearlo ma è un errore purtroppo molto frequente...


Meno di quanto si creda, e penso anch'io che sia in qualche modo sintomatico........


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Ma se sesso non lo avete nemmeno fatto?


Non capisco


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io le ho gia' detto che se decideva andare avanti, avremmo avuto solo sesso, e lei ha accettato. A lei sta bene.
> Ma quello che non e' sicuro che poi potra' girare pagina sono io.
> Per questo - dopotutto - e' meglio non rischiare.
> Questo me lo avete fatto capire voi.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non capisco


Come fai ad avere paura ad innamorarti di una donna se non la conosci intimamente?


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non volevo sottolinearlo ma è un errore purtroppo molto frequente...


Si vede che non sono stato un bravo studente...


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> ...





paolozero ha detto:


> Si vede che non sono stato un bravo studente...


*E' questo che mi lascia perplessa... ( vedi evidenziato in rosso)*


Non è un attacco personale Paolo... purtroppo a volte ci sono persone che entrano in questo forum per prendersi gioco di noi, ti assicuro che non è una sensazione piacevole.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Ma se sesso non lo avete nemmeno fatto?


Se avessi letto avresti capito che si sono fin'ora solo sbaciucchiati.
Comunque è triste pensare che tu creda che per innamorarsi di qualcuno si debba necessariamente esserselo scopato.
Il sesso può essere fondamentale in un rapporto di coppia, ma il pensiero che esso possa precludere un vero sentimento d'amore è proprio deprimente. Vorrebbe dire che un impotente o un disabile  non potrebbero mai innamorarsi o che nessuno si innamori di loro. Squallido.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid non credo proprio...



Ci fai più furbi di quello che siamo in realtà...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Quoto Alce,
> Paolo in alcuni passi cade in contraddizione... poi il fatto che si rivolga al femminile con "gli" e non con "le" mi fà pensare...


a cosa, oltre al fatto che ha questa lacuna grammaticale?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> *E' questo che mi lascia perplessa... ( vedi evidenziato in rosso)*
> 
> 
> Non è un attacco personale Paolo... purtroppo a volte ci sono persone che entrano in questo forum per prendersi gioco di noi, ti assicuro che non è una sensazione piacevole.


siccome ha una posizione sociale di prestigio non può fare errori nello scrivere?
ci son fior fiori di laureati che scrivono certi orrori... 
accusarlo di essere un clone perché scrive gli anziché le mi sembra davvero un'assurdità inenarrabile.

p.s. tra l'altro, se anche fosse un clone, non sta rompendo. è educato. non è offensivo. non vedo davvero quale sarebbe il problema.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> *E' questo che mi lascia perplessa... ( vedi evidenziato in rosso)*
> Non è un attacco personale Paolo... purtroppo a volte ci sono persone che entrano in questo forum per prendersi gioco di noi, ti assicuro che non è una sensazione piacevole.


Frase sfortunata quella che non era intenzionata a mettermi su un gradino superiore, ma a giustificare in l'attrazione che la ragazza ha verso di me. 
Comunque sono venuto qui non per prendermi gioco di nessuno, ma perche' avevo una grande confusione in testa. Avevo bisogno di aiuto, pensavo di non prendere la decisione migliore da solo.
Conosco i miei limiti.
Mi e' sembrato - e non sbagliavo - un posto dove poter trovare feedback importanti.


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siccome ha una posizione sociale di prestigio non può fare errori nello scrivere?
> ci son fior fiori di laureati che scrivono certi orrori...
> accusarlo di essere un clone perché scrive gli anziché le mi sembra davvero un'assurdità inenarrabile.
> 
> p.s. tra l'altro, se anche fosse un clone, non sta rompendo. è educato. non è offensivo. non vedo davvero quale sarebbe il problema.


Io non ho detto che sia un clone... semplicemente potrebbe essere "altro" da come dice.
Poi come diceva anche qualcun'altro... all'inizio Paolo ci disse che il suo matrimonio va alla grande, che sua moglie la desidera, che ha una bella famiglia bla bla bla... poi pensa alla separazione e magari a vivere con questa ventiquattrenne... và oltre... è oltre... si costruisce i suoi castelli... dalla cena, al salotto, dal bacio alla scopata.
Prima ci fà credere che vuole solo farsi uan sana scopata... poi che non riesce a scindere sentimento da sesso...
E' coerenza?
Poi non ho detto che sia maleducato anzi... mi è simpatico.
Ho detto forse che stà rompendo?
Io problemi non ne ho Angelo... e tu??


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Si vede che non sono stato un bravo studente...


Scusa Paolo ma io non l'avevo mica capito che vi eravate baciati...Allora non è stato solo un gioco di seduzione il vostro, vi siete già spinti un pò troppo oltre per i mei gusti con quello che tu definisci "un bacio appassionato"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque tralascio ogni commento su una tipa che dopo tre mesi di matrimonio si getta nelle braccia di un altro solo per scoparsi l'uomo di potere...


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Frase sfortunata quella che non era intenzionata a mettermi su un gradino superiore, ma a giustificare in l'attrazione che la ragazza ha verso di me.
> Comunque sono venuto qui non per prendermi gioco di nessuno, ma perche' avevo una grande confusione in testa. Avevo bisogno di aiuto, pensavo di non prendere la decisione migliore da solo.
> Conosco i miei limiti.
> Mi e' sembrato - e non sbagliavo - un posto dove poter trovare feedback importanti.


Va bene Paolo, suggerimenti ti sono stati dati, vedi tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Comunque tralascio ogni commento su una tipa che dopo tre mesi di matrimonio si getta nelle braccia di un altro solo per scoparsi l'uomo di potere...


perchè?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non tralasasciamo invece


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi sa che sia più produttivo dissertare sulla megatettona.
Di zoc colette ne è pieno il mondo, e questa non pare avere alcuna nota che la distingua dalle tante.


----------



## Old stellamarina (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa Paolo ma io non l'avevo mica capito che vi eravate baciati...Allora non è stato solo un gioco di seduzione il vostro, vi siete già spinti un pò troppo oltre per i mei gusti con quello che tu definisci "un bacio appassionato"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qua il problema è che l'uomo di potere secondo me ha già deciso, cioè in realtà hanno deciso i suoi ormoni per lui. Di sicuro Paolo ha una coscienza e si pone giustamente dei problemi nei confronti della moglie, ma dentro di sè una vocina gli dice che non fa nulla di male a togliersi uno sfizio se riesce a contenere i danni. Dai su Paolo dicci la verità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sia un clone... semplicemente potrebbe essere "altro" da come dice.
> Poi come diceva anche qualcun'altro... all'inizio Paolo ci disse che il suo matrimonio va alla grande, che sua moglie la desidera, che ha una bella famiglia bla bla bla... poi pensa alla separazione e magari a vivere con questa ventiquattrenne... và oltre... è oltre... si costruisce i suoi castelli... dalla cena, al salotto, dal bacio alla scopata.
> Prima ci fà credere che vuole solo farsi uan sana scopata... poi che non riesce a scindere sentimento da sesso...
> E' coerenza?
> ...


 
non hai detto che è un clone, ma le sue contraddizioni ti fanno pensare che "non ce la stia raccontando giusta", perché c'è il timore che qualcuno ci stia prendendo in giro come già accaduto. non vedo molte differenze. 
comunque sono paranoie tutte vostre e secondo me fastidiose. se non sono riferite all'utente nello specifico (in questo paolino) che non vengano espresse nel thred in cui racconta la sua storia. 
la persona in buonafede, che entra qua e si sente fare accuse del genere, se si gira di coglioni e ci manda, secondo ha ragione.
guarda caso quando arrivano nuovi utenti dopo litigi violenti tra i vecchi, subito scoppia la fobia clone. è successo anche quando sono arrivata io, quando è arrivata glicine, e in caso di altri utenti. 
e, RIBADISCO, potrei capire un atteggiamento ostile in caso di un nuovo utente che si pone in maniera "non corretta". non verso uno che non le sfrangia.

sicura? dalla tua reazione non si direbbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




c'è chi fa errori a scrivere, come paolo con i suoi gli/le e chi a interpretare quello che legge, come hai fatto tu adesso. non mi sembra di averti accusato di dare a Paolo del rompipalle o del maleducato, e questa reazione da coda in fiamme è fastidiosa.
Ho detto solo che se anche fosse un clone, me ne fregherebbe il giusto - ossia niente. Perché DI FATTO i cloni, a meno che non siano inopportuni, maleducati, rompipalle, non danno problemi.
Se ancora ti senti accusata di qualcosa, fammi un fischio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guerrafondaia.


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo è arrivato a questa conclusione dopo che più di uno (fra i quali anche io credo, ma non mi fate fare l'elenco non vado a riguardare nulla), gli ha chiesto se, dopo una botta e via sarebbe davvero riuscito a tornare alla normalità.
ha detto che ha preso una decisione no?! 
perchè state tentando di confonderlo?
va bene parlare della moglie e del loro rapporto da rivedere, se lui vorrà, ma continuare a rivoltare ogni suo post mi pare... eccessivo?!
poi chiaro, ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io rivolgo un pensiero a sto poveraccio che se l'è sposata...


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

scusate..ma che cavolo intendete dire con "clone"? forse "coglione"???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> scusate..ma che cavolo intendete dire con "clone"? forse "coglione"???

























mi sa che quello è sottointeso, quando ci si riferisce ai cloni  

	
	
		
		
	


	





con clone si fa riferimento a utenti già registrati con altro nick che si ri-registrano fingendosi altre persone, inventando storie, ecc ecc.


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non hai detto che è un clone, ma le sue contraddizioni ti fanno pensare che "non ce la stia raccontando giusta", perché c'è il timore che qualcuno ci stia prendendo in giro come già accaduto. non vedo molte differenze.
> 
> C'è differenza: un clone è un clone, di Paolo ho solo detto che secondo me *non è coerente* con quello che scrive, può essere che non ce la stà raccontando giusta, può essere che se la stà raccontando... oppure che voglia solo divertirsi un po'.
> Stà di fatto che mi sembra confuso.
> ...


Io non mi sento accusata... ho solo risposto all'avvocato del diavolo.
Comunque lascia perdere Angelo... i tuoi meccanismi perversi non mi piacciono.
Io alla sera chiudo la porta di casa... chi è fuori rimane fuori.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa che quello è sottointeso, quando ci si riferisce ai cloni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E a che scopo? Alimentare polemiche inutili? Perche' non hanno un cavolo da fare?
Ma siete sicuri che esistano? O forse le storie di tradimenti non sono poi cosi' diverse tra loro?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> E a che scopo? Alimentare polemiche inutili? Perche' non hanno un cavolo da fare?
> Ma siete sicuri che esistano? O forse le storie di tradimenti non sono poi cosi' diverse tra loro?


ti è stato spiegato cos'è un clone.
Se tu non lo sei continua a parlare della tua storia senza preoccupartene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> E a che scopo? Alimentare polemiche inutili? Perche' non hanno un cavolo da fare?
> Ma siete sicuri che esistano? O forse le storie di tradimenti non sono poi cosi' diverse tra loro?


piantala con tutte queste domande o inizio a credere che lo sia veramente


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Io ho finito da un pezzo con la mia storia. 
E' una questione risolta.

Giulia. Riconosco le mie contraddizioni. Sono molto confuso e' vero.
Il fatto che abbia preso una decisione, non mi ha levato la confusione dalla testa.
Il mio cervello e i miei istinti sono ai poli opposti in questo momento, e il fatto di ascoltare il primo, non elimina lo stato confusionale.


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io ho finito da un pezzo con la mia storia.
> E' una questione risolta.
> 
> Giulia. Riconosco le mie contraddizioni. Sono molto confuso e' vero.
> ...


 


Bene Paolo... ti lascio in buone mani


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ok. Penso sia ora di finirla, almeno per quanto mi riguarda. 
Grazie di tutti. Mi ritiro da questa discussione poiche' il mio problema e' risolto.
Grazie a tutti di nuovo.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Però, Paolino, la tua storia mi ha fatto veramente rigirare le budella.
 Ma, signori, davvero basta che una 25enne vi sventoli le tette sotto al naso per sfasciare un matrimonio che funziona? (Paolo ci dice che con sua moglie il sesso è ancora appassionato...). Potrei capire se uno fosse follemente innamorato ma solo per questo? Dio che tristezza


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io *ho finito da un pezzo con la mia storia. *
> *E' una questione risolta.*
> 
> Giulia. Riconosco le mie contraddizioni. Sono molto confuso e' vero.
> ...


 
Cavolo come vola il tempo! Eppure pareva solo ieri che pensavi di darci una bottarella!


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cavolo come vola il tempo! Eppure pareva solo ieri che pensavi di darci una bottarella!



Veramente ci penso ancora adesso. Ma non lo faro'.

E smettetela di stuzzicarmi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. e poi il tread e' : "Ho 48 ore per decidere"...quindi ho anche anticipato di qualche ora il mio limite....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cavolo come vola il tempo! Eppure pareva solo ieri che pensavi di darci una bottarella!


 
eddai..

e stamattina ha deciso che non gliela dà sta bottarella.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Però, Paolino, la tua storia mi ha fatto veramente rigirare le budella.
> Ma, signori, *davvero basta che una 25enne vi sventoli le tette sotto al naso per sfasciare un matrimonio che funziona*? (Paolo ci dice che con sua moglie il sesso è ancora appassionato...). Potrei capire se uno fosse follemente innamorato ma solo per questo? Dio che tristezza


Vedi, troppe volte ci sopravvalutiamo.
Senza arivare ad estremi del genere, bisognerebbe avere l'umiltà di ammettere che gran parte delle nostre azioni sono davvero comandate da quote inferiori all'ombelico, senza che di ciò si debba necessariamente fare un dramma, per carità, ma accettare di essere un po' più bestie di quanto non vorremmo presuntuosamente ammettere potrebbe portarci a vedere le cose sotto un profio un po' più obiettivo e meno ipocrita.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, troppe volte ci sopravvalutiamo.
> Senza arivare ad estremi del genere, bisognerebbe avere l'umiltà di ammettere che gran parte delle nostre azioni sono davvero comandate da quote inferiori all'ombelico, senza che di ciò si debba necessariamente fare un dramma, per carità, ma accettare di essere un po' più bestie di quanto non vorremmo presuntuosamente ammettere potrebbe portarci a vedere le cose sotto un profio un po' più obiettivo e meno ipocrita.


Saggio.

Addio di nuovo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Paolino, dammi retta, conosco gli ormoni, ne sono beatamente schiavo pure io, anche se in questo momento in modo diverso. Se davvero la tua decisione è solida, tramutala in una soddisfazione personale, se è ancora ballerina, prenditi uno specchio e decidi cosa ci vorrai vedere in futuro. Nel frattempo l'autoerotismo ti potrà magari aiutare, ma occhio a non usare la pulzella come soggetto delle tue fantasie.


----------



## Old stellamarina (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eddai..
> 
> e stamattina ha deciso che non gliela dà sta bottarella.


mah....io sarò la solita rompi..ma non credo che abbia deciso per non dargliela(la bottarella)...è che a noi non credo lo dirà ...


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2009)

ma che significa aver potere in una comunità di 2 milioni di persone??


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Saggio.
> 
> *Addio di nuovo*.


Così mi ferisci, Paolino! Non hai pietà di me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> mah....io sarò la solita rompi..ma non credo che abbia deciso per non dargliela(la bottarella)...è che a noi non credo lo dirà ...


 
perché mai non dovrebbe dircelo?
mica abbiamo il numero di telefono della moglie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma che significa aver potere in una comunità di 2 milioni di persone??


sindaco, ad esempio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma che significa aver potere in una comunità di 2 milioni di persone??


amministrazione regionale, penso


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché mai non dovrebbe dircelo?
> mica abbiamo il numero di telefono della moglie


Esatto.
Perché dovrei nascondervi la mia vera decisione?
No ha senso. Almeno non per me.


----------



## Old stellamarina (5 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché mai non dovrebbe dircelo?
> mica abbiamo il numero di telefono della moglie


Perchè se ho inquadrato bene il tipo, è una persona che comunque ad esternare i suoi sentimenti su un forum si sente messo in piazza e giudicato, ha avuto tanti apprezzamenti per il fatto che ha avuto sensibilità nel porsi il problema, ora non ammetterebbe di aver preso una decisione nella direzione sbagliata...magari mi sbaglierò ma io la vedo così.


----------



## Old stellamarina (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Perché dovrei nascondervi la mia vera decisione?
> No ha senso. Almeno non per me.


E' solo una mia opinione...non so come spiegartelo, ma io ho la sensazione che tu abbia deciso di vivere questa passione.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Perché dovrei nascondervi la mia vera decisione?
> No ha senso. Almeno non per me.


Ce l'hai presente Pinocchio con il Grillo Parlante?per quello, perchè sai che ti abbiamo sgamato e non vuoi sentirti dire che se tradisci tua moglie con una zoc...cola arrivista sei uno stronzo


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> E' solo una mia opinione...non so come spiegartelo, ma io ho la sensazione che tu abbia deciso di vivere questa passione.


Non sempre siamo nel giusto.
Testa dura come sembri, nessuno ti fara' cambiare di opinione.

Ma ti capisco pefettamente. Difficile da credere. Quasi quasi non ci credo neanche io.


----------



## Old paolozero (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ce l'hai presente Pinocchio con il Grillo Parlante?per quello, perchè sai che ti abbiamo sgamato e non vuoi sentirti dire che se tradisci tua moglie con una zoc...cola arrivista sei uno stronzo


Io pero' ritengo di averla gia' tradita, anche senza aver inzuppato il biscottino.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io pero' ritengo di averla gia' tradita, anche senza aver inzuppato il biscottino.


Difatti.
Lavora su questo, ed evita di peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Old stellamarina (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non sempre siamo nel giusto.
> Testa dura come sembri, nessuno ti fara' cambiare di opinione.
> 
> Ma ti capisco pefettamente. Difficile da credere. Quasi quasi non ci credo neanche io.


Bè che sono una testa dura hai ragione...ma sono anche molto realista e vedo come gira il mondo intorno a me.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io pero' ritengo di averla gia' tradita, anche senza aver inzuppato il biscottino.


Senti Paolì, tu mi confondi eh! Ma se fino a ieri dicevi di non aver mai tradito tua moglie fino a domani? avevi fatto credere che la relazione tra te e la zocc..ola fosse solo "epistolare", una sorta di scambio di battute. Poi dici di averla baciata appassionatamente. Ora, invece, ritieni di aver già tradito tua moglie anche solo col pensiero....ma dì un pò: cosa vuoi che ti si dica? che visto che tanto per te hai già passato il segno tanto vale andare fino in fondo? ma allora lo vedi che sei qui in cerca di complici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi, senti, ma che ti credi? che non capiti a tutti di essere corteggiati da qualcun altro? per molti(tipo me) questo è ciò che ci ha spinto fino al forum e nel mio caso era solo l'assiduo corteggiamento di una uomo affascinante che, certo, se avessi voluto sarebbe stato qualcosa di più . Ma quello che mi è stato detto qui, le esperienze di chi "ha ceduto"mi hanno fatto capire che dovevo valutare ciò che perdevo ed il male che facevo. Che rabbia mi fai...


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io pero' ritengo di averla gia' tradita, anche senza aver inzuppato il biscottino.


 
Espressione tipicamente emiliana


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Espressione tipicamente emiliana


La uso abitualmente anch'io che sono piemontese, comunque


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Espressione tipicamente emiliana








  lo dicono in tutt'Itaglia


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Io pero' ritengo di averla gia' tradita, anche senza aver inzuppato il biscottino.



Non essere troppo duro con te stesso. La balla secondo la quale il tradimento "mentale" è come quello fisico è ridicola a parer mio. Saremmo tutti cornuti fosse così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non essere troppo duro con te stesso. La balla secondo la quale il tradimento "mentale" è come quello fisico è ridicola a parer mio. Saremmo tutti cornuti fosse così.


Kid, non pararti il culo.


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> *Non essere troppo duro con te stesso.* La balla secondo la quale il tradimento "mentale" è come quello fisico è ridicola a parer mio. Saremmo tutti cornuti fosse così.


Secondo me non vuole essere duro con sè stesso, si sta creando un alibi. Come ho già detto lui si dice che tanto ha già oltrepassato il limite quindi un pelo più in là che differenza può fare? la differenza, almeno per me, è che se becco mio marito che si scambia sms piccanti con una gli faccio una sceneggiata, se scopro che l'ha baciata gli spacco la faccia e se invece scopro che se l'è scopata lo mollo.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Kid, non pararti il culo.


No dai seriamente, non la pensi così?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Secondo me non vuole essere duro con sè stesso, si sta creando un alibi. Come ho già detto lui si dice che tanto ha già oltrepassato il limite quindi un pelo più in là che differenza può fare? la differenza, almeno per me, è che se becco mio marito che si scambia sms piccanti con una gli faccio una sceneggiata, se scopro che l'ha baciata gli spacco la faccia e se invece scopro che se l'è scopata lo mollo.


Questo è un altro discorso però, pur condividendolo.


----------



## Old matilde (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Secondo me non vuole essere duro con sè stesso, si sta creando un alibi. Come ho già detto lui si dice che tanto ha già oltrepassato il limite quindi un pelo più in là che differenza può fare? la differenza, almeno per me, è che *se becco mio marito che si scambia sms piccanti con una gli faccio una sceneggiata, se scopro che l'ha baciata gli spacco la faccia e se invece scopro che se l'è scopata lo mollo.*


ecco appunto.

Paolo, l'hai mandata la lettera?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Espressione tipicamente emiliana


giulia ,che avatar scandaloso c'hai mai???


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La uso abitualmente anch'io che sono piemontese, comunque





Mari' ha detto:


> lo dicono in tutt'Itaglia


 
Io ci ho provato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














  volevo vedere se era il mio sindaco...


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

OT..scusate ma come me la metto limmagine vicino al nick? sono imbranatissima


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giulia ,che avatar scandaloso c'hai mai???


Dici cara?!?

Dici che è meglio cambiarlo prima che il grande fratello mi cazzia?


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Secondo me non vuole essere duro con sè stesso, si sta creando un alibi. Come ho già detto lui si dice che tanto ha già oltrepassato il limite quindi un pelo più in là che differenza può fare? la differenza, almeno per me, è che se becco mio marito che si scambia sms piccanti con una gli faccio una sceneggiata, se scopro che l'ha baciata gli spacco la faccia e se invece scopro che se l'è scopata lo mollo.


donna..


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dici cara?!?
> 
> Dici che è meglio cambiarlo prima che il grande fratello mi cazzia?


naaaaa
però quello che avevi prima era bellissimo


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Frase sfortunata quella che non era intenzionata a mettermi su un gradino superiore, ma a *giustificare in l'attrazione che la ragazza ha verso di me. *
> Comunque sono venuto qui non per prendermi gioco di nessuno, ma perche' avevo una grande confusione in testa. Avevo bisogno di aiuto, pensavo di non prendere la decisione migliore da solo.
> Conosco i miei limiti.
> Mi e' sembrato - e non sbagliavo - un posto dove poter trovare feedback importanti.


Scusa Paolo ma se è davvero quello che pensi di lei come credi di potertene innamorare?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No dai seriamente, non la pensi così?


Io credo che sia naturale il desiderio sessuale di un'altra persona che non sia il compagno. Siamo programmati per essere sensibili ai "messaggi" dell'altro sesso.
Il problema, in realtà, nasce prevalentemente dal desiderio vero e proprio di mettere in atto quelle ammissibili fantasie. A quel punto il cornino è fatto. Perchè il tradimento significa in primis ledere la fiducia del compagno.
Fantasticare è concesso a chiunque, per carità, ma qui si sta parlando di qualcuno che ha già le mani sulla cerniera dei pantaloni.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   dici?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> E a che scopo? Alimentare polemiche inutili? Perche' non hanno un cavolo da fare?
> Ma siete sicuri che esistano? O forse le storie di tradimenti non sono poi cosi' diverse tra loro?


Esistono esistono...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dici cara?!?
> 
> Dici che è meglio cambiarlo prima che il grande fratello mi cazzia?


Non dare ascolto a quelle cozze. Vai benissimo così


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma occhio a non usare la pulzella come soggetto delle tue fantasie.




















   e nemmeno la fantasia gli lasci eh...


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Perchè se ho inquadrato bene il tipo, è una persona che comunque ad esternare i suoi sentimenti su un forum si sente messo in piazza e giudicato, ha avuto tanti apprezzamenti per il fatto che ha avuto sensibilità nel porsi il problema, ora non ammetterebbe di aver preso una decisione nella direzione sbagliata...magari mi sbaglierò ma io la vedo così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e nemmeno la fantasia gli lasci eh...


Niet! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Niet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che cattivo che sei... uff...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma che cattivo che sei... uff...


 Allevo ormoni di razza da 48 anni, so cosa dico


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

*PAOLO*

Allora?

Come va?







Dove sei finito?!​


----------



## Old Becco (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Perché dovrei nascondervi la mia vera decisione?
> No ha senso. Almeno non per me.


 

-----------------------------------

Ehi raga! Ci pensate? Mentre qui il nostro Paolozeroazero si stà facendo un sacco di fisime per una scappatella con la segretaria, sua moglie (che è via da un mese, e lo sarà per un altro abbondante) , si sta facendo rompere le ossa dall'amante? No! Dai, sarebbe troppo divertente. 
Oppure gli avversari politici gli hanno messo la sbarbina nel piatto e poi appena lui abbocca gli fanno un mazzo così in pubblico per le elezioni?
Comunque io stò soltanto scherzando, alla facciaccia di chi mi crede un misantropo musone e solitario.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

​


----------



## Old volpe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mi vergogno di quello che fatto .
L’anno scorso ho tradito mia moglie, ma prima ho chiesto aiuto, in tutti modi scrivendo lettere parlando, ma lei purtroppo non ha dato importanza al mio appello .
Il destino ha voluto che io conoscessi un’altra persona che solo con lo sguardo mi faceva stare bene mi tranquillizza mi rende felice …
mi sono lasciato dopo 8 anni di matrimonio…
Non so se mi devo sentire sporco ? se mi devo sentire traditore ? se colpa mia ?
Sono completamente disorientato , non so cosa fare ?
Ho provato di recuperare il rapporto ma purtroppo tutto diventato impossibile anche un carezza ????
Occhio al tradimento distrugge l’animo e lo spirito dell’essere umano


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

volpe ha detto:


> Mi vergogno di quello che fatto .
> L’anno scorso ho tradito mia moglie, ma prima ho chiesto aiuto, in tutti modi scrivendo lettere parlando, ma lei purtroppo non ha dato importanza al mio appello .
> Il destino ha voluto che io conoscessi un’altra persona che solo con lo sguardo mi faceva stare bene mi tranquillizza mi rende felice …
> mi sono lasciato dopo 8 anni di matrimonio…
> ...


Perche' non apri un 3d tuo e racconti meglio la tua storia?

 Prova!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque benvenuto tra noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bravo! Bella soluzione!
> Ora che avrà finito di leggere il tuo 3d la moglie sarà già belle che tornata, ed il problema è risolto!


Questa è bellissima!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Volpe*



volpe ha detto:


> Mi vergogno di quello che fatto .
> L’anno scorso ho tradito mia moglie, ma prima ho chiesto aiuto, in tutti modi scrivendo lettere parlando, ma lei purtroppo non ha dato importanza al mio appello .
> Il destino ha voluto che io conoscessi un’altra persona che solo con lo sguardo mi faceva stare bene mi tranquillizza mi rende felice …
> mi sono lasciato dopo 8 anni di matrimonio…
> ...


 
benvenuto volpe.

cancella quella parola..non prima di capire perchè l'hai scritta...e se mi posso permettere..tu a questa Donna le vuoi molto bene ancora.

e per ora mi fermo qui,

a dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come ho gia' scitto, e cercando di farle meno male possibile, le diro' che non sono in grado di separare sesso e sentimenti e quindi e' meglio per lei, e per la sua relazione con suo marito, non iniziare qualcosa che probabilmente non sarei in grado di fermare.
> Le dire' anche altre cose.... anzi, in realta' gli ho gia' scritto una lettera.
> Se questa mia situazione mi fara' capire che ormai nella mia relazione e' da concludere, una volta conclusa, la ricerchero' e se lei sentira'e fara' lo stesso.... chissa'.....





MK ha detto:


> Ovvero messaggio subliminale... ho paura di innamorarmi di te... pericoloso però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La risposta ideale per trasformare una donna in un caterpillar


----------



## Old volpe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ho difficoltà a raccontare perchè mi fa pensare a mia moglie … 
Malgrado che sto con un’altra donna che darebbe la vita per me … non riesco a fare a meno di pensare a mia ex … e soprattutto stare male … 
Ho fatto il passo + lungo della gamba che stupido che sono stato


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

volpe ha detto:


> Ho difficoltà a raccontare perchè mi fa pensare a mia moglie …
> Malgrado che sto con un’altra donna che darebbe la vita per me … non riesco a fare a meno di pensare a mia ex … e soprattutto stare male …
> Ho fatto il passo + lungo della gamba che stupido che sono stato


Stai ai rimorsi eh ... lo so, fanno un gran male.


----------



## Old volpe (5 Febbraio 2009)

E possibile essere innamorati di 2 donne ? e possibile che amo 1 ma l’altra la voglio bene ? 
Non riesco a ragionare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

volpe ha detto:


> E possibile essere innamorati di 2 donne ? e possibile che amo 1 ma l’altra la voglio bene ?
> Non riesco a ragionare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO, l'amore e' unico ... e' esclusivita' ... forse non Ami nessuno delle due.


----------



## Old volpe (5 Febbraio 2009)

si . mi dispiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lei mi ha aiutato tantissimo era il mio faro e non so come fare senza di lei la voglio bene


----------



## Old volpe (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benvenuto volpe.
> 
> cancella quella parola..non prima di capire perchè l'hai scritta...e se mi posso permettere..tu a questa Donna le vuoi molto bene ancora.
> 
> ...


mi sento cosi perchè ho tradito a mi stesso e la persona che ho scelto per passare la vita insieme !!!!  mi sento sporco per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e per quello che io non ho fatto per lei !!!!!!!! sono un animale senza spirito..............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Però, Paolino, la tua storia mi ha fatto veramente rigirare le budella.
> Ma, signori, davvero basta che una 25enne vi sventoli le tette sotto al naso per sfasciare un matrimonio che funziona? (Paolo ci dice che con sua moglie il sesso è ancora appassionato...). Potrei capire se uno fosse follemente innamorato ma solo per questo? Dio che tristezza


Ma anche una trentenne ...una quarantenne ...e pure una cinquantenne ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ogni lasciata è persa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> Ehi raga! Ci pensate? Mentre qui il nostro Paolozeroazero si stà facendo un sacco di fisime per una scappatella con la segretaria, sua moglie (che è via da un mese, e lo sarà per un altro abbondante) , si sta facendo rompere le ossa dall'amante? No! Dai, sarebbe troppo divertente.
> Oppure gli avversari politici gli hanno messo la sbarbina nel piatto e poi appena lui abbocca gli fanno un mazzo così in pubblico per le elezioni?
> Comunque io stò soltanto scherzando, alla facciaccia di chi mi crede un misantropo musone e solitario.


 Beh in effetti...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> Ehi raga! Ci pensate? Mentre qui il nostro Paolozeroazero si stà facendo un sacco di fisime per una scappatella con la segretaria, sua moglie (che è via da un mese, e lo sarà per un altro abbondante) , si sta facendo rompere le ossa dall'amante? No! Dai, sarebbe troppo divertente.
> Oppure gli avversari politici gli hanno messo la sbarbina nel piatto e poi appena lui abbocca gli fanno un mazzo così in pubblico per le elezioni?
> *Comunque io stò soltanto scherzando, alla facciaccia di chi mi crede un misantropo musone e solitario.*



Sinceramente a me invece pare che sono paio di giorni che te girano de brutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....meteopatico o altro?


----------



## Old Becco (5 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me invece pare che sono paio di giorni che te girano de brutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


______________________

Absolutely not 
Ma per le statistiche, al nord Italia c'è tempo schifoso da 54 giorni ininterrotti, pioggianevetempesta e anche un paio di discreti terremoti. Ragioni per avere testicoli rotanti ce ne sarebbero. 
Becco


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (6 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alce veloce, non mi disturba affatto il tuo tono, anzi.
> 
> Ma non la penso esattamente come te.
> Sono contento che tu abbia dei valori tali da impedirti di tradire tua moglie.
> ...


allora, io in linea di massima sono favorevole al tradimento e questo penso si sia capito da quel poco che ho scritto fino ad ora in questo forum. ti premetto, caro paolo, che sono una venticinquenne che ha una storia segreta con uno che ha 18 anni in più, quindi pure più vecchietto di te. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti ho in simpatia leggendo i tuoi interventi, però a me, e scusa se te lo dico, sta storia del _"penso alla tipa solo quando la moglie è lontana"_ mi fa cascare le palle.
che vuol dire?? io pure amo sopra ogni cosa il mio ragazzo, ma non è che mi sono innamorata del ganzo ultraquarantenne (con tutti i limiti che riconosco a questo sentimento clandestino, assolutamente non paragonabile all'altro) perchè col mio ragazzo non ci vediamo tutti i giorni, abitando un po' distanti l'uno dall'altra. 
ci sono un milione di ragioni per cui puoi esserti messo a pensare a questa ragazza: è una gran bella f**a, o ti ha colpito per altre doti non necessariamente fisiche, o comunque ti conferisce autostima l'essere corteggiato da una ragazza così giovane, ma se fossero paturnie che ti pigliano solo quando tua moglie è lontana non ti faresti tanti scrupoli ad andare con una "professionista" per sfogarti un po' (che come consiglio secondo me ci sta benissimo per chi afferma queste cose)...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> Ehi raga! Ci pensate? Mentre qui il nostro Paolozeroazero si stà facendo un sacco di fisime per una scappatella con la segretaria, sua moglie (che è via da un mese, e lo sarà per un altro abbondante) , si sta facendo rompere le ossa dall'amante? No! Dai, sarebbe troppo divertente.
> *Oppure gli avversari politici gli hanno messo la sbarbina nel piatto e poi appena lui abbocca gli fanno un mazzo così in pubblico per le elezioni?*
> Comunque io stò soltanto scherzando, alla facciaccia di chi mi crede un misantropo musone e solitario.


Ahi... a questo mica ci avevo pensato...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

volpe ha detto:


> Ho difficoltà a raccontare perchè mi fa pensare a mia moglie …
> Malgrado che *sto con un’altra donna che darebbe la vita per me* … non riesco a fare a meno di pensare a mia ex … e soprattutto stare male …
> Ho fatto il passo + lungo della gamba che stupido che sono stato


 
Impossibile che la tua ex ti dia una chance?


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anche una trentenne ...una quarantenne ...e pure una cinquantenne ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Allora stasera quando vado a casa bastono mio marito...come dice il proverbio:io non so perchè ma lui sì!


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> *allora, io in linea di massima sono favorevole al tradimento e questo penso si sia capito *
> 
> E' proprio un bel inizio non c'è che dire... rispettoso nei confronti di chi, tradito, soffre e si trova con famiglie sfasciate...
> 
> ...


Ma il sacrificio? Possibile che in questo mondo tutti vogliono tutto e subito!!!
Per sfogarsi? Ma che usi la manina !!! E poche paranoie và!!!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Certo che tu hai una notevole considerazione del tuo ragazzo e dell'Amore... sei favorevole al tradimento... ami sopra ogni cosa il tuo ragazzo però hai una storia clandestina con una persona che ha 18 anni più di te... quest'ultimo cos'è? un passatempo? una terapia?riempie gli spazi vuoti dato che tu e il tuo ragazzo nn vi vedete tutti i giorni?
> A te fà cascare le palle? Io invece sono basita!! Come si fà a giustificare un tale comportamento? Una persona che non riesce a "resistere" due mesi in nome dell'amore e della famiglia?
> 
> Ma il sacrificio? Possibile che in questo mondo tutti vogliono tutto e subito!!!
> Per sfogarsi? Ma che usi la manina !!! E poche paranoie và!!!


 spezzo una lancia in favore di strawberry. Io mi sono trovata nella stessa identica asituazione, in pratica. Con un fidanzato che amavo e che mi amava e un amante più vecchio sposato. 
Ci ho messo un bel pò a fare chiarezza e alla fine posso dire che ha ragione Cioè nella Posta del Cuore: se c'è troppo affollamento nel tuo cuore vuol dire che non ami nessuno di loro. 
Solo che con tutto quell'affollamento, appunto, è difficile fare chiarezza e le paure sono tante....


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> _[...] __E' proprio un bel inizio non c'è che dire... rispettoso nei confronti di chi, tradito, soffre e si trova con famiglie sfasciate..._
> 
> _[...] E' proprio un bel vanto... congratulazioni! Alla faccia del tuo ragazzo che ti ama tanto..._
> 
> ...


sai, invece ho detto proprio questo, a paolo, anche se non l'hai capito: che la mia storia clandestina (purtroppo più "virtuale" che reale, vista l'enorme distanza che ci separa) non è affatto un riempitivo, sennò me ne trovavo uno più vicino, che avrei potuto andare a trovare senza fare sette ore di treno all'andata e sette al ritorno. 
a me dispiace per quelli che soffrono per un tradimento come te, giulia, ma non mi farà cambiare idea in merito. io purtroppo sono una persona molto cinica, e oltretutto ho una considerazione dell'_Amore_, come lo scrivi tu, abbastanza diversa dalla tua, semplicemente perchè non penso che si debbano provare dei sentimenti esclusivamente per un'unica persona. 
poi di ciò che tu possa pensare della *mia* storia secondo i *tuoi* canoni me ne strafrego (con tutto il rispetto che posso avere per il tuo background), non verrò certo a darti delle spiegazioni per giustificarmi e difendermi dalle tue "velate" accuse visto che non conosci nè me, nè il mio ragazzo, nè il mio amante, nè la portata del mio sentimento per entrambi, e perchè me ne sbatto altamente di chi spera di saperne più di me sulla mia vita sentimentale solo avendo letto due cazzate che ho scritto in un forum.
e per finire, io come tutti esprimo le mie idee: possibile che ogni volta che qualcuno espone un'opinione diversa da quella generale debba essere tacciato da qualcuno di _non rispetto/non comprensione dello spirito altrui/insensibilità_ e chi più ne ha più ne metta?? se questo è un forum in cui si possono iscrivere solo persone tradite come te chiedo venia e prometto di cancellarmi quanto prima, ma mi pare di aver capito che così non è, quindi dicendo di essere favorevole al tradimento non credo di mancare di rispetto proprio a nessuno, perchè ho solo scritto la mia opinione, e non insultato qualcuno. se ci sono persone che non rispettano gli altri, sono proprio quelle che si nascondono dietro al loro dolore personale e poi con questa scusa sparano a zero sugli altri credendosi intoccabili.



Grande82 ha detto:


> spezzo una lancia in favore di strawberry. Io mi sono trovata nella stessa identica asituazione, in pratica. Con un fidanzato che amavo e che mi amava e un amante più vecchio sposato.
> Ci ho messo un bel pò a fare chiarezza e alla fine posso dire che ha ragione Cioè nella Posta del Cuore: se c'è troppo affollamento nel tuo cuore vuol dire che non ami nessuno di loro.
> 
> Solo che con tutto quell'affollamento,%


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Questa cosa*

del ludico mi piace e concordo. Ma non è come vivere con una doppia personalità?


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (6 Febbraio 2009)

scusami MK, non ho capito bene la domanda. dici riguardo al fatto che con l'altro viviamo un rapporto quasi esclusivamente solare? nel senso, che posso non mostrare al 100% la mia vera personalità?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> scusami MK, non ho capito bene la domanda. dici riguardo al fatto che con l'altro viviamo un rapporto quasi esclusivamente solare? nel senso, che posso non mostrare al 100% la mia vera personalità?


Come se staccassi dal rapporto ufficiale la parte ludica...


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (6 Febbraio 2009)

è esattamente così che stanno le cose. o meglio, la parte ludica mi piace più che altro _raddoppiarla_, anche se poi col mio ragazzo, come tra tutti, ci sono anche dei piccoli screzi.
con l'altro no: è una scelta che ho fatto fin dall'inizio, per via del mio carattere. 
sai, un sacco di volte vedo persone (che hanno una storia clandestina) che vivono in modo problematico più il rapporto ufficioso che quello ufficiale. secondo me non ha senso: questi rapporti andrebbero vissuti in modo solare e _leggero_ (nel senso di piacevole, non superficiale), perchè viviamo un sacco di rogne già nella vita quotidiana, tra famiglia, lavoro, università e quant'altro. andarsi a cercare altri problemi (leggasi _rancori, gelosie, angosce, tristezze_) anche in rapporti che non avrebbero motivo di portarne, secondo me è solo deleterio, e finisce per appesantire ulteriormente la vita anzichè alleggerirla.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> è esattamente così che stanno le cose. o meglio, la parte ludica mi piace più che altro _raddoppiarla_, anche se poi col mio ragazzo, come tra tutti, ci sono anche dei piccoli screzi.
> con l'altro no: è una scelta che ho fatto fin dall'inizio, per via del mio carattere.
> sai, un sacco di volte vedo persone (che hanno una storia clandestina) che vivono in modo problematico più il rapporto ufficioso che quello ufficiale. secondo me non ha senso: questi rapporti andrebbero vissuti in modo solare e _leggero_ (nel senso di piacevole, non superficiale), perchè viviamo un sacco di rogne già nella vita quotidiana, tra famiglia, lavoro, università e quant'altro. andarsi a cercare altri problemi (leggasi _rancori, gelosie, angosce, tristezze_) anche in rapporti che non avrebbero motivo di portarne, secondo me è solo deleterio, e finisce per appesantire ulteriormente la vita anzichè alleggerirla.


Strwa scusa eh, ma nelle rogne metti anche i rapporti ufficiali? E' la doppia vita che non riesco a capire... Sul solare leggero piacevole sono d'accordo con te, è quello che cerco anch'io.


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry*;
 
 
[SIZE=2 ha detto:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> sai, invece ho detto proprio questo, a paolo, anche se non l'hai capito: che la mia storia clandestina (purtroppo più "virtuale" che reale, vista l'enorme distanza che ci separa) non è affatto un riempitivo, sennò me ne trovavo uno più vicino, che avrei potuto andare a trovare senza fare sette ore di treno all'andata e sette al ritorno.
> 
> Dalle tue parole avevo capito un’altra cosa… e comunque se io ho capito così non è “colpa” mia ma semplicemente tu ti sei spiegata male (sono regole elementari sulla comunicazione).
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Strwa scusa eh, ma nelle rogne metti anche i rapporti ufficiali? E' la doppia vita che non riesco a capire... Sul solare leggero piacevole sono d'accordo con te, è quello che cerco anch'io.


Senti MK, io penso che un rapporto solare, leggero e piacevole ci può pure stare... però se tu non hai altri impegni.
Ma che figura ci fà il suo ragazzo in tutta questa storia? Ma il rispetto verso questa persona, verso questo Amore?
Non è una doppia vita... è semplicemente pararsi il culo, fare i propri comodi.
E' un alibi che non ha fondamento.


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> è esattamente così che stanno le cose. o meglio, la parte ludica mi piace più che altro _raddoppiarla_, anche se poi col mio ragazzo, come tra tutti, ci sono anche dei piccoli screzi.
> con l'altro no: è una scelta che ho fatto fin dall'inizio, per via del mio carattere.
> sai, un sacco di volte vedo persone (che hanno una storia clandestina) che vivono in modo problematico più il rapporto ufficioso che quello ufficiale. secondo me non ha senso: questi rapporti andrebbero vissuti in modo solare e _leggero_ (nel senso di piacevole, non superficiale), perchè viviamo un sacco di rogne già nella vita quotidiana, tra famiglia, lavoro, università e quant'altro. andarsi a cercare altri problemi (leggasi _rancori, gelosie, angosce, tristezze_) anche in rapporti che non avrebbero motivo di portarne, secondo me è solo deleterio, e finisce per appesantire ulteriormente la vita anzichè alleggerirla.


 

Scusa ma quando ha avuto inizio quest gioco con il ganzo quarantenne?


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> sai, invece ho detto proprio questo, a paolo, anche se non l'hai capito: che la mia storia clandestina (purtroppo più "virtuale" che reale, vista l'enorme distanza che ci separa) non è affatto un riempitivo, sennò me ne trovavo uno più vicino, che avrei potuto andare a trovare senza fare sette ore di treno all'andata e sette al ritorno.
> a me dispiace per quelli che soffrono per un tradimento come te, giulia, ma non mi farà cambiare idea in merito. io purtroppo sono una persona molto cinica, e oltretutto ho una considerazione dell'_Amore_, come lo scrivi tu, abbastanza diversa dalla tua, semplicemente perchè non penso che si debbano provare dei sentimenti esclusivamente per un'unica persona.
> poi di ciò che tu possa pensare della *mia* storia secondo i *tuoi* canoni me ne strafrego (con tutto il rispetto che posso avere per il tuo background), non verrò certo a darti delle spiegazioni per giustificarmi e difendermi dalle tue "velate" accuse visto che non conosci nè me, nè il mio ragazzo, nè il mio amante, nè la portata del mio sentimento per entrambi, e perchè me ne sbatto altamente di chi spera di saperne più di me sulla mia vita sentimentale solo avendo letto due cazzate che ho scritto in un forum.
> e per finire, io come tutti esprimo le mie idee: possibile che ogni volta che qualcuno espone un'opinione diversa da quella generale debba essere tacciato da qualcuno di _non rispetto/non comprensione dello spirito altrui/insensibilità_ e chi più ne ha più ne metta?? se questo è un forum in cui si possono iscrivere solo persone tradite come te chiedo venia e prometto di cancellarmi quanto prima, ma mi pare di aver capito che così non è, quindi dicendo di essere favorevole al tradimento non credo di mancare di rispetto proprio a nessuno, perchè ho solo scritto la mia opinione, e non insultato qualcuno. se ci sono persone che non rispettano gli altri, sono proprio quelle che si nascondono dietro al loro dolore personale e poi con questa scusa sparano a zero sugli altri credendosi intoccabili.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> è esattamente così che stanno le cose. o meglio, la parte ludica mi piace più che altro _raddoppiarla_, anche se poi col mio ragazzo, come tra tutti, ci sono anche dei piccoli screzi.
> con l'altro no: è una scelta che ho fatto fin dall'inizio, per via del mio carattere.
> sai, un sacco di volte vedo persone (che hanno una storia clandestina) che vivono in modo problematico più il rapporto ufficioso che quello ufficiale. secondo me non ha senso: questi rapporti andrebbero vissuti in modo solare e _leggero_ (nel senso di piacevole, non superficiale), perchè viviamo un sacco di rogne già nella vita quotidiana, tra famiglia, lavoro, università e quant'altro. andarsi a cercare altri problemi (leggasi _rancori, gelosie, angosce, tristezze_) anche in rapporti che non avrebbero motivo di portarne, secondo me è solo deleterio, e finisce per appesantire ulteriormente la vita anzichè alleggerirla.


 io posso anche ritenere le tue scelte personali e quindi non contestabili, ma se è uno stato di cose che così deve rimanere, per te, dovresti avere il coraggio, come il marito di alisea, di renderlo manifesto al tuo ragazzo e confrontarti col SUO modo di vedere la cosa e le conseguenze di questo.


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come se staccassi dal rapporto ufficiale la parte ludica...


 













  questa non l'avevo ancora sentita...


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io posso anche ritenere le tue scelte personali e quindi non contestabili, ma se è uno stato di cose che così deve rimanere, per te, dovresti avere il coraggio, come il marito di alisea, di renderlo manifesto al tuo ragazzo e confrontarti col SUO modo di vedere la cosa e le conseguenze di questo.


Ecco stellina... vedo che sei tornata in te...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ecco stellina... vedo che sei tornata in te...


 giulia, è perchè io ho la mia visione delle cose che è così, che posso farci?
 Per me il tradimento esiste e posso pure perdonarlo, ma ci devono essere due persone che vanno dalla stessa parte, che vedono le stesse cose e hanno soprattutto lo stesso modo di viverle!!!
Posso vivere con un uomo che mi ha tradita, ma sarebbe assurdo scoprire dopo anni che l'uomo che conoscevo... non lo conosco, perchè non sapevo che aveva una sua visione delle cose (magari come quella di strawberry) che mi è del tutto estranea (nel senso diversa dalla mia) e sconosciuta!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> sai, invece ho detto proprio questo, a paolo, anche se non l'hai capito: che la mia storia clandestina (purtroppo più "virtuale" che reale, vista l'enorme distanza che ci separa) non è affatto un riempitivo, sennò *me ne trovavo uno più vicino, che avrei potuto andare a trovare senza fare sette ore di treno all'andata e sette al ritorno. *
> a me dispiace per quelli che soffrono per un tradimento come te, giulia, ma non mi farà cambiare idea in merito. io purtroppo sono una persona molto cinica, e oltretutto ho una considerazione dell'_Amore_, come lo scrivi tu, abbastanza diversa dalla tua, semplicemente perchè non penso che si debbano provare dei sentimenti esclusivamente per un'unica persona.
> poi di ciò che tu possa pensare della *mia* storia secondo i *tuoi* canoni me ne strafrego (con tutto il rispetto che posso avere per il tuo background), non verrò certo a darti delle spiegazioni per giustificarmi e difendermi dalle tue "velate" accuse visto che non conosci nè me, nè il mio ragazzo, nè il mio amante, nè la portata del mio sentimento per entrambi, e perchè me ne sbatto altamente di chi spera di saperne più di me sulla mia vita sentimentale solo avendo letto due cazzate che ho scritto in un forum.
> e per finire, io come tutti esprimo le mie idee: possibile che ogni volta che qualcuno espone un'opinione diversa da quella generale debba essere tacciato da qualcuno di _non rispetto/non comprensione dello spirito altrui/insensibilità_ e chi più ne ha più ne metta?? se questo è un forum in cui si possono iscrivere solo persone tradite come te chiedo venia e prometto di cancellarmi quanto prima, ma mi pare di aver capito che così non è, quindi dicendo di essere favorevole al tradimento non credo di mancare di rispetto proprio a nessuno, perchè ho solo scritto la mia opinione, e non insultato qualcuno. se ci sono persone che non rispettano gli altri, sono proprio quelle che si nascondono dietro al loro dolore personale e poi con questa scusa sparano a zero sugli altri credendosi intoccabili.

















































 

Devi pure portargliela a domicilio come la pizza?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Basta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Persa e Giulia a ripetizioni di QUOTE, oggi pomeriggio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ho messo in ordine


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Però davvero...eh*

Sono allibita che ragazze giovani si umilino a fare l'amante a degli esseri disgustosi che le trattano come squillo economiche ...oltretutto ste povere ragazze ne parlano come se si trattasse di scelta consapevole di cui farsi vanto!
Ma per quale motivo una venticinquenne deve considerarsi tanto poco da sentirsi gratificata da questo ruolo?!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi pure portargliela a domicilio come la pizza?



no comment.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non hai risposto al mio mp, non mi vuoi piu' bene


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi pure portargliela a domicilio come la pizza?


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (6 Febbraio 2009)

*... vorrei solo chiarire una volta per tutte, sigh!*

allora, voglio rispondere a tutti quanti in tutta serenità, specie a *giulia* visto che siamo partite subito col piede sbagliato.
il motivo semplice per il quale mi sono iscritta a questo forum è quello di condividere quello che penso *con altre persone nella mia situazione*, e non per additare e mettere alla gogna chi non è del mio parere. siccome cerco sempre di parlare solo quando di una certa situazione sono a conoscenza, mai mi passerebbe per la testa di andare in un topic aperto da qualcuno che ha scoperto di essere stato tradito per dire la mia, perchè non so affatto cosa si prova in quel caso e quindi non ho alcun metro per poter dare il mio giudizio, e mi piacerebbe che anche gli altri si comportassero così con me. non voglio litigare con nessuno, non porto livore o risentimento nei confronti di una categoria di persone: io vengo in pace e anzi, scrivo con intenti "altruisti", se così si può dire, perchè vorrei che tutti quelli che vivono una storia clandestina la vivessero serenamente e gioiosamente come me, senza arrecare danni a nessuno.
se avessi voluto parlare di me e della mia storia avrei aperto un topic anche io, e invece così non è stato, perchè non è la mia storia personale che voglio mettere in discussione, io la vivo serenamente e non sento di aver bisogno di consigli o rettifiche in merito. se ho parlato di me tra le righe è stato semplicemente per il fatto di voler mettere in chiaro alla persona a cui mi rivolgevo (in questo caso paolo) che vivo una situazione simile alla sua, e che nonostante ciò penso che possa aver detto una cosa magari un po' strana dal mio punto di vista. e basta.
poi tu puoi chiamarmi ipocrita o come ti pare, a me non interessa: come ho detto sono abituata a sentir chiamare così chi la pensa come me, e me ne sono fatta una ragione (e comunque resta il fatto che tu esprimi un'opinione su me e la mia storia che non ti è stata richiesta, perchè come ripeto non ero qui per parlare di questo). nonostante ciò continuo ad essere sicura di ciò che dico e faccio, e non mi verrebbe mai in mente di dare dei giudizi piuttosto forti su qualcuno che non conosco perchè non vede le cose come me: per me vorrebbe dire non portare rispetto per le idee altrui, per quanto bizzarre possano sembrarmi, e comportarmi così non è nelle mie corde. ah, e visto che me l'hai chiesto sì, per la cronaca il mio ragazzo sa benissimo che penso che non stia scritto da nessuna parte che si debbano provare sentimenti per un’unica persona: più di una volta ho affrontato questo argomento con lui e gli ho spiegato che secondo me, nonostante la persona di cui ho bisogno e con cui voglio condividere la mia vita sia una sola, si possono provare delle forme di amore e di attrazione diverse (_subordinate_, se vogliamo) anche per altre.
E sempre giulia, tu avevi scritto nella tua citazione del mio messaggio, sotto la frase «in linea di massima sono favorevole al tradimento», _«bel modo di mostrare rispetto a chi soffre per essere stato tradito»_ o giù di lì, per quel motivo ti ho risposto che non mancavo di rispetto a nessuno, tantomeno al mio ragazzo (che di questa storia non sa nulla, e siccome nemmeno nessuno che lo conosce ne sa nulla né mai lo saprà, nessuno lo apostroferà mai come “cornuto” e via dicendo). E anche sulla frase in cui dici che mi sono spiegata male avrei qualcosa da ridire, perché cito le mie testuali parole: «io pure amo sopra ogni cosa il mio ragazzo, *ma non è che mi sono innamorata del ganzo ultraquarantenne […] perchè col mio ragazzo non ci vediamo tutti i giorni*». a me sembra chiaro. e mi sembra anche chiaro che tu abbia visto del sarcasmo dove non c'era, e mi dispiace.
dal canto mio - unica cosa che voglio dire qui a mia discolpa - mi sono imbarcata in questa storia clandestina perchè sono perfettamente consapevole di saper gestire la situazione e perciò di non nuocere al mio ragazzo, sono sicurissima che non lo verrà a sapere, ma non sto a spiegarvi le dinamiche perchè non è questo il luogo, visto che non si stava discutendo di questo ma dei dubbi della persona che ha aperto il topic. dico solo che se ci fosse anche una sola remota possibilità di potergli fare del male, tipo appunto il fatto che potrebbe venirlo a sapere, rinuncerei subito senza pensarci due volte, per quanto mi dispiacerebbe infinitamente di rinunciare all'altro.
ognuno la pensa come vuole sul tradimento, non voglio convincere nessuno che quello che sto facendo sia giusto e potete tranquillamente continuare a dirmi che sono un'ipocrita, di sicuro non ne soffrirò. 
infine, mi sembra che sempre *MK* mi abbia chiesto se tra le rogne annovero anche la relazione col mio ragazzo: *ma ci mancherebbe!!!* se la mia storia con lui mi desse dei problemi da cui voler fuggire, non starei di certo con lui. se ho parlato di screzi, era solo per mettere a confronto i due rapporti: i litigi che possiamo avere sono dovuti al normalissimo rapporto che c'è tra due fidanzati, e dalla convivenza. con l'altro è ovvio che non abbia problemi perchè la nostra relazione si pone su un piano totalmente differente. insomma non c'è molto da capire: la mia _doppia vita_ è dovuta semplicemente al fatto che ho una storia sentimentale anche con un'altra persona che mi piace molto, con cui però, avendo un rapporto moooooolto limitato, mi piace condividere solo l'aspetto più leggero, sennò se dobbiamo vederci già poco e in quel poco crearci anche dei problemi e farci delle seghe mentali, tanto vale starsene ognuno per conto suo _[scusa, per curiosità, ma tu cerchi l'aspetto ludico nella relazione ufficiale o in un eventuale rapporto nascosto?]_.
e a chi mi dice che dovrei per coerenza raccontare al mio ragazzo dell'amante: ma che discorso è??? chi me lo fa fare di darmi la zappa sui piedi e dirgli di questa storia? io voglio restare con lui, sennò l'avrei lasciato come ho fatto col mio ex quando lui mi ha detto di essere innamorato di me. se si deve dire al proprio compagno di tradirlo tanto vale non farlo per nulla, come ho già detto cerco un rapporto sereno che non mi dia dei problemi che si aggiungano a quelli quotidiani. però vi prego, non voglio discutere ancora di questa cosa perchè tanto so che non se uscirebbe, ognuno la pensa come vuole e io, ripeto, non sono qui per discutere con voi di questo perchè ho le mie opinioni e voi le vostre: *P/R* pensa che io mi umili e che vada fare le "consegne a domicilio" come una povera scema (se è per questo _la porto a domicilio_ anche al mio ragazzo:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , e non è affatto così, ma io che glie lo dico a fare per l'ennesima volta se lei vede le cose diversamente da me? nessuno cambierà il proprio punto di vista, tanto vale discutere le proprie idee senza pensare, come ho già scritto altrove, di avere la verità in tasca e soprattutto senza ostinarsi a farlo con chi dimostra di non condividerle, perchè affermarle una volta di più per controbattere una volta di più non porta a nulla, no?
e con quest'ultima tirata chiudo. spero di essermi chiarita definitivamente e di non aver offeso la sensibilità di nessuno.


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> allora, voglio rispondere a tutti quanti in tutta serenità, specie a *giulia* visto che siamo partite subito col piede sbagliato.
> 
> Qui non esiste piede sbagliato o giusto, qui ogni persona è libera di intervenire e dire il proprio pensiero
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> allora, voglio rispondere a tutti quanti in tutta serenità, specie a *giulia* visto che siamo partite subito col piede sbagliato.
> il motivo semplice per il quale mi sono iscritta a questo forum è quello di condividere quello che penso *con altre persone nella mia situazione*, e non per additare e mettere alla gogna chi non è del mio parere. siccome cerco sempre di parlare solo quando di una certa situazione sono a conoscenza, mai mi passerebbe per la testa di andare in un topic aperto da qualcuno che ha scoperto di essere stato tradito per dire la mia, perchè non so affatto cosa si prova in quel caso e quindi non ho alcun metro per poter dare il mio giudizio, e mi piacerebbe che anche gli altri si comportassero così con me. non voglio litigare con nessuno, non porto livore o risentimento nei confronti di una categoria di persone: io vengo in pace e anzi, scrivo con intenti "altruisti", se così si può dire, perchè vorrei che tutti quelli che vivono una storia clandestina la vivessero serenamente e gioiosamente come me, senza arrecare danni a nessuno.
> se avessi voluto parlare di me e della mia storia avrei aperto un topic anche io, e invece così non è stato, perchè non è la mia storia personale che voglio mettere in discussione, io la vivo serenamente e non sento di aver bisogno di consigli o rettifiche in merito. se ho parlato di me tra le righe è stato semplicemente per il fatto di voler mettere in chiaro alla persona a cui mi rivolgevo (in questo caso paolo) che vivo una situazione simile alla sua, e che nonostante ciò penso che possa aver detto una cosa magari un po' strana dal mio punto di vista. e basta.
> poi tu puoi chiamarmi ipocrita o come ti pare, a me non interessa: come ho detto sono abituata a sentir chiamare così chi la pensa come me, e me ne sono fatta una ragione (e comunque resta il fatto che tu esprimi un'opinione su me e la mia storia che non ti è stata richiesta, perchè come ripeto non ero qui per parlare di questo). nonostante ciò continuo ad essere sicura di ciò che dico e faccio, e non mi verrebbe mai in mente di dare dei giudizi piuttosto forti su qualcuno che non conosco perchè non vede le cose come me: per me vorrebbe dire non portare rispetto per le idee altrui, per quanto bizzarre possano sembrarmi, e comportarmi così non è nelle mie corde. ah, e visto che me l'hai chiesto sì, per la cronaca il mio ragazzo sa benissimo che penso che non stia scritto da nessuna parte che si debbano provare sentimenti per un’unica persona: più di una volta ho affrontato questo argomento con lui e gli ho spiegato che secondo me, nonostante la persona di cui ho bisogno e con cui voglio condividere la mia vita sia una sola, si possono provare delle forme di amore e di attrazione diverse (_subordinate_, se vogliamo) anche per altre.
> ...



wow, quanta umiltà, altruismo e purezza d'animo e di sentimenti...
esiste un tuo alterego maschile? è una vita che sogno una cosa del genere.

p.s. se non vuoi commenti sulla storia, ometti di parlarne, diversamente, così come tu hai il diritto di intervenire sulle storie altrui, gli altri hanno quello di dire la loro sulla tua. per evitare commenti di qual che sia tipo, rimane sempre la soluzione diario segreto con tanto di lucchettino, da tenere nel cassetto della scrivania o nascosto tra le bambole


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

*SCUSATE EH*

Ma Paolo dove e' finito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ha resistito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O ha ceduto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Paolo dove e' finito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà andato ad accompagnare la moglie in stazione


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà andato ad accompagnare la moglie in stazione


Ma non stava gia fuori?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non stava gia fuori?



mi stai dicendo che non ho capito una fava di tutta sta storia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io avevo capito che aveva 48 ore per decidere perché allo scadere di queste, la moglie sarebbe partita.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che non ho capito una fava di tutta sta storia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   o cazzarola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ora sono io un po confusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	














PAOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> o cazzarola
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   'nnamo bene. l'appellattivo di esperti del forum ci calza sempre più a pennello


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 'nnamo bene. l'appellattivo di esperti del forum ci calza sempre più a pennello


Ottima riflessione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   siamo la schifezza ... della schifezza degli esperti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   un po come la banda degli onesti con Toto', Peppino e Giacomo Furia, ricordi?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTpAWCjyXxg&feature=related


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ottima riflessione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non avete capito na sega!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








48 ore x decidere se andare all'appuntamento con la venticinquenne!!!
Quindi sarebbe questa sera!!!
La moglie rimane fuori un altro po'...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Senti MK, io penso che un rapporto solare, leggero e piacevole ci può pure stare... però se tu non hai altri impegni.
> Ma che figura ci fà il suo ragazzo in tutta questa storia? Ma il rispetto verso questa persona, verso questo Amore?
> Non è una doppia vita... è semplicemente pararsi il culo, fare i propri comodi.
> E' un alibi che non ha fondamento.


Mica ho detto che è un alibi... anzi, cercavo di capire le motivazioni. Il perché con l'amante sia così e col fidanzato no.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non avete capito na sega!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto dove sta? ... sta consumando? ... o ha gia' consumato?

















PAOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vuoi informarci si, o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ottima riflessione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































































   certo, mitici

siamo esattamente così


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> il mio ragazzo sa benissimo che penso che non stia scritto da nessuna parte che si debbano provare sentimenti per un’unica persona: più di una volta ho affrontato questo argomento con lui e gli ho spiegato che secondo me, nonostante la persona di cui ho bisogno e con cui voglio condividere la mia vita sia una sola, si possono provare delle forme di amore e di attrazione diverse (_subordinate_, se vogliamo) anche per altre.


No scusa una cosa è dire di essere così (nessun problema, potrei anche concordare sulla teoria), un conto è esserlo davvero. L'unica che agisce consapevolmente sei tu... beh forse anche l'amante (che ha un rapporto ufficiale pure lui? Non ricordo scusa).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non avete capito na sega!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















questa è ancora un'altra versione.
perché cerchi di confonderci?


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che è un alibi... anzi, cercavo di capire le motivazioni. Il perché con l'amante sia così e col fidanzato no.


 
Infatti non l'hai detto...
forse con l'amante è così perchè sono agli inizi...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

*La mia personale opinione?*

Paolo, si e' consumato


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Infatti non l'hai detto...
> forse con l'amante è così perchè sono agli inizi...


Poi le chiederà di scegliere?


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Paolo, si e' consumato


Per me è a cena... con la ventiquattrenne


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Poi le chiederà di scegliere?


Scegliere cosa? e chi?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Scegliere cosa? e chi?


O lui o il fidanzato?


----------



## Old giulia (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O lui o il fidanzato?


ma lui e lei non sono innamorati... cosa dovrebbero chiedersi?


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (7 Febbraio 2009)

*tanti saluti*

scusate, ho capito di aver parlato al vento. mi spiace perchè la vostra ironia è fine a se stessa e nemmeno molto attinente alla realtà. avete frainteso le mie intenzioni nel leggere quello che ho scritto. non mi piace parlare così, non è un clima sereno e non mi sento tranquilla. voi fate come volete, credo solo di aver sbagliato ad aprirmi cercando di spiegare il mio punto di vista, perchè vedo che ne ottengo solo malignità e sciocche prese in giro. in questo modo dimostrate di continuare a sentirvi le uniche persone che detengono la verità, perchè non ammettete che qualcuno possa pensarla diversamente. o meglio, dite "ma tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi" e poi continuate a darmi della presuntuosa, dell'irrispettosa eccetera, mentre io a voi non ho mai detto nulla del genere perchè provo a vedere le cose anche dal vostro punto di vista. ah no, è vero, scusate: dite che QUELLO CHE SCRIVO è presuntuoso o irrispettoso, come se le cose cambiassero molto.
ripeto, non era la mia storia ad essere messa in discussione, e che lo vogliate ammetere o no, avete espresso nei miei confronti dei giudizi che non vi sono stati richiesti. e non tocca a me spiegarvi che l'armonia e la civiltà di un discorso si basano anche su queste piccole accortezze. non venitemi a dire che in un forum blablabla, perchè partecipo da tempo a diversi altri, e in uno di questi sono anche moderatrice, quindi conosco bene le loro regole e capisco quando mi trovo di fronte un _Off-Topic_, ossia quando si va fuori tema, come in questo caso; non ditemi _“questo è un forum e io posso esprimermi liberamente, che ti piaccia o no!”_, perché non è così, e come nel mondo reale non si può dire sempre quello che si vuole quando si vuole. evidentemente però voi ve ne state come avvoltoi pronti ad abbattervi sul primo che dice "io tradisco", perchè avete un po' di rancore da scaricare sugli altri. per quanto mi riguarda, io non sono il marito che vi ha messo le corna, e non ho intenzione di tentare ancora di dialogare pacificamente e serenamente con gente che scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni. 
a voi del confronto ve ne importa una sega, pensate solo a darvi man forte l'una con l'altra e a far sentire un estraneo chiunque non la pensi come voi. oh, che vi devo dire, divertitevi pure, intanto i vostri partner se la spassano con le loro amanti (e chissà perchè, mi chiedo, con delle mogli così simpatiche!). ah, questa la dovevo proprio dire, tanto parlare civilmente è inutile perchè volete comunque farmi passare dalla parte del torto, anche se le uniche che non hanno dimostrato rispetto siete voi.
e ora scagliatemi pure contro i vostri anatemi, da streghe quali siete, perchè me la rido pensando che ognuno nella vita ottiene quel che merita: intanto, mentre mi darete addosso io starò col mio ragazzo o col mio amante, e mi godrò licenziosamente la loro compagnia pensandovi chine sulla tastiera a battere furiosamente sui tasti, e riderò... riderò... riderò... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. *MK*, con te non voglio essere cattiva perchè non ne avrei motivo visto che hai dimostrato di essere una delle poche persone sensate, e voglio concludere il discorso iniziato con te: io SONO così, non DICO di essere così. al mio ragazzo ho detto quello che penso, e lui quindi sa che potrei provare anche dei sentimenti per qualcun altro. 
però cara, mi spiace che ti sia adeguata anche tu al clima di terrorismo e meschinità per paura che possano trattarti come hanno appena trattato me. magari in un altro spazio meno ostile saremmo riuscite a fare un discorso un po' più tranquillo. peccato. 
comunque se non ti è chiaro qualcos'altro che ho detto fattelo spiegare da giulia: lei ha già capito tutto, si vede dall'ultima cosa che ha scritto. sono sicura che se le chiedi un trattato di fisica nucleare saprà accontentarti anche in quello, e anche di zootecnia e linguistica indo-iranica. ah, come invidio le persone come lei che conoscono tutto lo scibile su qualsiasi argomento, come se avessero una sfera di cristallo. mi meraviglio che gli economisti non le abbiano ancora chiesto il suo parere sulla recessione imminente...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> scusate, ho capito di aver parlato al vento. mi spiace perchè la vostra ironia è fine a se stessa e nemmeno molto attinente alla realtà. avete frainteso le mie intenzioni nel leggere quello che ho scritto. non mi piace parlare così, non è un clima sereno e non mi sento tranquilla. voi fate come volete, credo solo di aver sbagliato ad aprirmi cercando di spiegare il mio punto di vista, perchè vedo che ne ottengo solo malignità e sciocche prese in giro. in questo modo dimostrate di continuare a sentirvi le uniche persone che detengono la verità, perchè non ammettete che qualcuno possa pensarla diversamente. o meglio, dite "ma tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi" e poi continuate a darmi della presuntuosa, dell'irrispettosa eccetera, mentre io a voi non ho mai detto nulla del genere perchè provo a vedere le cose anche dal vostro punto di vista. ah no, è vero, scusate: dite che QUELLO CHE SCRIVO è presuntuoso o irrispettoso, come se le cose cambiassero molto.
> ripeto, non era la mia storia ad essere messa in discussione, e che lo vogliate ammetere o no, avete espresso nei miei confronti dei giudizi che non vi sono stati richiesti. e non tocca a me spiegarvi che l'armonia e la civiltà di un discorso si basano anche su queste piccole accortezze. non venitemi a dire che in un forum blablabla, perchè partecipo da tempo a diversi altri, e in uno di questi sono anche moderatrice, quindi conosco bene le loro regole e capisco quando mi trovo di fronte un _Off-Topic_, ossia quando si va fuori tema, come in questo caso; non ditemi _“questo è un forum e io posso esprimermi liberamente, che ti piaccia o no!”_, perché non è così, e come nel mondo reale non si può dire sempre quello che si vuole quando si vuole. evidentemente però voi ve ne state come avvoltoi pronti ad abbattervi sul primo che dice "io tradisco", perchè avete un po' di rancore da scaricare sugli altri. per quanto mi riguarda, io non sono il marito che vi ha messo le corna, e non ho intenzione di tentare ancora di dialogare pacificamente e serenamente con gente che scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni.
> a voi del confronto ve ne importa una sega, pensate solo a darvi man forte l'una con l'altra e a far sentire un estraneo chiunque non la pensi come voi. oh, che vi devo dire, divertitevi pure, intanto i vostri partner se la spassano con le loro amanti (e chissà perchè, mi chiedo, con delle mogli così simpatiche!). ah, questa la dovevo proprio dire, tanto parlare civilmente è inutile perchè volete comunque farmi passare dalla parte del torto, anche se le uniche che non hanno dimostrato rispetto siete voi.
> e ora scagliatemi pure contro i vostri anatemi, da streghe quali siete, perchè me la rido pensando che ognuno nella vita ottiene quel che merita: intanto, mentre mi darete addosso io starò col mio ragazzo o col mio amante, e mi godrò licenziosamente la loro compagnia pensandovi chine sulla tastiera a battere furiosamente sui tasti, e riderò... riderò... riderò...
> ...


----------



## Old paolozero (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> ...., caro paolo, che sono una venticinquenne che ha una storia segreta con uno che ha 18 anni in più, quindi pure più vecchietto di te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, non fraintendere.
In effetti avendo scritto quello che ho scritto, sembri che da una parte lei sia una arrivista 24enne e dall'altra io sia uno che se la vuole spassare.
Io sono sempre stato attratto da lei,  ma con mia moglie in giro, e' stato sempre impossibile lo sviluppo di questo sentimento. Per determinate ragioni che non sto a spiegare in dettaglio  non ci sono le condizioni per incontri clandestini (mi beccherebbero subito!), e solo ora che sono solo per un po' di tempo abbiamo avuto la possibilità' di stare da soli 2 o 3 ore la settimana, nell' unico posto possibile, a casa mia. Non abbiamo fatto nulla, solo parlato, e l' ultima volta, ci siamo baciati. Questo e'  stato sufficiente affinché' tutto esplodesse.  
Quindi, la differenza e che prima, lei mi attirava perché' e bella, perché' e molto intelligente, ma non e' stato possibile andare oltre perché' non siamo stati da soli. Oggi, che invece abbiamo passato qualche ora insieme, il desiderio di averla e' cresciuto notevolmente. Cosa succederà a breve quando mia moglie tornerà' da Stoccolma non lo so. Ma e'  probabile che metta una pietra sopra questi desideri.
Fino ad ora, in assenza di mia moglie riesco a contenere questo desiderio, pensando che fra breve di nuovo sara'  impossibile vederla anche solo un ora alla settimana, e quindi non mi va di ridurre tutto a una semplice scopata. Io non sono cosi'.  
Vero e' che lei in questo momento e' un treno che va a 200 all'ora e non ha nessuna intenzione di fermarsi. Ma lei mi piace anche per questo.
Per gli interventi del forum, prendili per quello che sono, e non dargli troppa importanza, tutto quello che scrivi, non potrà' mai farci capire realmente come in realtà' stanno le cose.
Dopotutto, se leggiamo e scriviamo qui... non e'  forse perche' siamo alla ricerca di qualcosa? forse un confronto, o ricerchiamo alleati, o per risolvere dubbi, o forse solo per sfogo. 
E' sempre bene ascoltare più' campane. A me e' servito molto.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> scusate, ho capito di aver parlato al vento. mi spiace perchè la vostra ironia è fine a se stessa e nemmeno molto attinente alla realtà. avete frainteso le mie intenzioni nel leggere quello che ho scritto. non mi piace parlare così, non è un clima sereno e non mi sento tranquilla. voi fate come volete, credo solo di aver sbagliato ad aprirmi cercando di spiegare il mio punto di vista, perchè vedo che ne ottengo solo malignità e sciocche prese in giro. in questo modo dimostrate di continuare a sentirvi le uniche persone che detengono la verità, perchè non ammettete che qualcuno possa pensarla diversamente. o meglio, dite "ma tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi" e poi continuate a darmi della presuntuosa, dell'irrispettosa eccetera, mentre io a voi non ho mai detto nulla del genere perchè provo a vedere le cose anche dal vostro punto di vista. ah no, è vero, scusate: dite che QUELLO CHE SCRIVO è presuntuoso o irrispettoso, come se le cose cambiassero molto.
> ripeto, non era la mia storia ad essere messa in discussione, e che lo vogliate ammetere o no, avete espresso nei miei confronti dei giudizi che non vi sono stati richiesti. e non tocca a me spiegarvi che l'armonia e la civiltà di un discorso si basano anche su queste piccole accortezze. non venitemi a dire che in un forum blablabla, perchè partecipo da tempo a diversi altri, e in uno di questi sono anche moderatrice, quindi conosco bene le loro regole e capisco quando mi trovo di fronte un _Off-Topic_, ossia quando si va fuori tema, come in questo caso; non ditemi _“questo è un forum e io posso esprimermi liberamente, che ti piaccia o no!”_, perché non è così, e come nel mondo reale non si può dire sempre quello che si vuole quando si vuole. evidentemente però voi ve ne state come avvoltoi pronti ad abbattervi sul primo che dice "io tradisco", perchè avete un po' di rancore da scaricare sugli altri. per quanto mi riguarda, io non sono il marito che vi ha messo le corna, e non ho intenzione di tentare ancora di dialogare pacificamente e serenamente con gente che scarica su di me le sue frustrazioni.
> a voi del confronto ve ne importa una sega, pensate solo a darvi man forte l'una con l'altra e a far sentire un estraneo chiunque non la pensi come voi. oh, che vi devo dire, divertitevi pure, intanto i vostri partner se la spassano con le loro amanti (e chissà perchè, mi chiedo, con delle mogli così simpatiche!). ah, questa la dovevo proprio dire, tanto parlare civilmente è inutile perchè volete comunque farmi passare dalla parte del torto, anche se le uniche che non hanno dimostrato rispetto siete voi.
> e ora scagliatemi pure contro i vostri anatemi, da streghe quali siete, perchè me la rido pensando che ognuno nella vita ottiene quel che merita: intanto, mentre mi darete addosso io starò col mio ragazzo o col mio amante, e mi godrò licenziosamente la loro compagnia pensandovi chine sulla tastiera a battere furiosamente sui tasti, e riderò... riderò... riderò...
> ...


Credo che vi sia, in generale, un pò troppa suscettibilità.

Il fatto che venga fatta ironia sul come vivi la tua storia è in parte dovuto all'esperienza fatta qui sul forum con tante/i che son entrati apparentemente appagati dal proprio menage a tre, salvo poi veder scoppiare come una bolla di sapone le proprie convinzioni (ti invito come esempio recente a leggerti la storia e l'evoluzione di Libertà di scelta)...e ritrovarsi poi con le ossa rotte...
Ripeto, questo nella maggioranza dei casi, non ovviamente in tutti.
Tu riesci a viverti bene il tuo dualismo? OK, scelta tua, sei adulta e vacinata.
Quello che però mi pare si cerchi, anche se vuoi con l'ironia, la battuta a volte anche sopra le righe, è cercar di provocare qualche riflessione in più, che magari nel quotidiano non puoi fare, visto che come affermi tu stessa, non ne parli con nessuno per evitare possibili "passi falsi".
Ci sta anche che chi sta dall'altra parte, possa esser infastidita/o da una certa sicumera, avendo vissuto i disastri/sconvolgimenti che la scoperta del tradimento/inganno portano. 

Dici che non vuoi parlare della tua storia, ma è quasi inevitabile che nel commentare/rispondere agli altri qualcosa di noi esca fuori e non credo dovresti rabbuiarti nel veder commentare da altri utenti anche su di te. Leggila se vuoi e puoi come segno di attenzione nei tuoi riguardi, come il non viver le storie degli altri solo come "storie" appunto, ma come vissuti reali di persone in carne e ossa.

Venendo a ciò che hai scritto, se posso permettermi, vorrei chiederti di chiarire un passaggio, laddove affermi che con l'ex hai rotto quando questi si è detto innamorato di te. Non ho ben capito se era un ex ufficiale od ufficioso e mi piacerebbe capire per farmi un'idea più precisa, che, se poi vorrai ti esporrò.

Auspico che sia possibile un confronto che non scada nell'attacco personale o in commenti velenosi come quelli del post che ho quotato, che spero siano stati dettati solo dall'irritazione per la chiusura dimostrata nei tuoi confronti.

Se vorrai ancora discuterne serenamente siamo qui, se deciderai diversamente, amen.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

*sono arrivata a pagina 6*

mi dite che ha fatto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di fronte alla **** certi uomini lo sublimano...


 il carattere o il c azzo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> no no nessun avvocato. *io le darei tutto senza indugio.*
> Ma magari per me e' stato solo un lapsus da "uomo delle nevi".
> Ma devo comunque analizzare perche' sono arrivato a questo punto...non credete?
> Grazie ancora.


anche i miei clienti quando vengono allo studio e prospetto loro ameno 4 anni di causa (salvo pause elezioni e maternità del magistrato con congelamento del ruolo) mi dicono: avvoca' vi pago quello che volete voi basta che mi risolvete il problema....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A ME GLI OCCHI PAOLO!
> *Pensa a una nuova tassa con cui martellare gli italiani* e non leggere quello che ha scritto becco.


serpe in seno


----------



## Grande82 (8 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non hai risposto al mio mp, non mi vuoi piu' bene


 ommammina, leggo solo oggi questo messaggio!!!
Amor del mio cuor, è vero che ho incontrato Donna Persa, ma sei tu la stella del mio ciel!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2009)

adesso va meglio!!


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2009)

*Strawberry* ha detto:


> p.s. *MK*, con te non voglio essere cattiva perchè non ne avrei motivo visto che hai dimostrato di essere una delle poche persone sensate, e voglio concludere il discorso iniziato con te: io SONO così, non DICO di essere così. al mio ragazzo ho detto quello che penso, e lui quindi sa che potrei provare anche dei sentimenti per qualcun altro.


 
Mi spieghi la tua affermazione "io SONO così, non DICO di essere così"? Perchè per me riporta sempre a una doppia vita...


----------



## Old paolozero (9 Febbraio 2009)

Per chi avesse seguito la storia di paolozero alias "fantozzi":
Ho spedito la lettera e la "quasi amante" la ha letta.
Non ho tradito mia moglie.
MA
Sto soffrendo come un cane.
Come vorrei essere diverso da quello che sono.
Addio gente. Buona fortuna a tutti.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Per chi avesse seguito la storia di paolozero alias "fantozzi":
> Ho spedito la lettera e la "quasi amante" la ha letta.
> Non ho tradito mia moglie.
> MA
> ...


Ho seguito la tua storia anche se non ti ho scritto . Hai fatto la meglio cosa , la sofferenza ci fa crescere e comunque è sicuramente minore di quella che avresti potuto provare semmai dopo aver tradito tua moglie la situazione fosse precipitata  .
Buona fortuna anche a te .
Arrivederci .


----------



## Old giulia (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Per chi avesse seguito la storia di paolozero alias "fantozzi":
> 
> Ho spedito la lettera e la "quasi amante" la ha letta.
> E non ci dici se ti ha risposto????
> ...


 
Ma che significa "stò soffrendo come un cane"?
Per l'ipotetica amante o perchè hai pensato ad un eventuale tradimento?
Vorresti essere diverso in che senso?
Per non aver mai pensato di farlo o perchè non hai avuto il "coraggio" di farlo?
Mah...


----------



## Old paolozero (10 Febbraio 2009)

Significa che sto maluccio. Mi sento in colpa x averle fatto del male, e sto male perche' quello che potrei aver avuto con lei, non accadra' mai, e mi dispiace.
Vorrei essere diverso nel senso che se ero uno che non si faceva menate, magari avrei iniziato questa stroria parallela fregandomene degli eventuali risvolti.
Non so se é stata mancanza di coraggio o la consapevolezza che siamo troppo diversi e che comunque suo marito e' mio amico.
Mah. Comunque io questo treno ho deciso di non prenderlo.
Lei non mi ha risposto ancora, ma non si fa piu trovare sul chat....


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Significa che sto maluccio. Mi sento in colpa x averle fatto del male, e sto male perche' quello che potrei aver avuto con lei, non accadra' mai, e mi dispiace.
> Vorrei essere diverso nel senso che se ero uno che non si faceva menate, magari avrei iniziato questa stroria parallela fregandomene degli eventuali risvolti.
> Non so se é stata mancanza di coraggio o la consapevolezza che siamo troppo diversi e che comunque suo marito e' mio amico.
> Mah. Comunque io questo treno ho deciso di non prenderlo.
> Lei non mi ha risposto ancora, ma non si fa piu trovare sul chat....


Cogli l'occasione per sentirti meglio con te stesso: hai vinto una battaglia.
Umano rimpiangere ciò che non è stato, ma l'eventuale rimorso sarebbe stato, lo sai, molto peggio. Non ritenerti fuori del tutto, non abbassare la guardia. Non sarebbe stato coraggio lasciarsi andare, sarebbe stata solo incoscienza, e quella si paga sempre. Coraggio è stato prendere la decisione che hai preso. I valori umani, la famiglia, l'amicizia, valgono molto di più di una scopata con una che ti misura il portafoglio.
Non aspettarti la risposta, e quando la riceverai ignorala, se ci riesci, fai che sia solo il ricordo dell'epilogo di un film, neanche tanto bello, che non rivedrai e che dimenticherai in fretta.
Ora riprendi in mano la tua famiglia. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2009)

*paolo zero e strawberry*

Solo due parole, che alla fine credo bastino ed avanzino...fai quello che senti giusto per te e che credi possa risolvere al meglio la TUA situazione tanto nella testa altrui si presume sempre di poterci entrare ma non si sa mai quale sia l'ingresso giusto... di solito ce ne sono almeno due!
Bruja

p.s. x Strawberry

Faccio una premessa, tu sei lo spunto per esporre alcune dritte che, comunque riguardano anche il tuo caso specifico, ma non solo.

La tua storia virtuale ha connotazioni molto chiare e precise e se a te basta e soddisfa chi siamo noi per interferire
Che non sia un riempitivo non ne dubito ma é sempre una porzione di un intero...e tu non puoi mettere ipoteche su che porzione sia per il tuo amante. Tanta distanza presume che ci possano essere non solo rapporti binari. 
Sei molto gentile a dispiaceritr per chi soffre il tradimento come giulia, ma non demordere, la vita a volte offre delle chance e passare dall'altra parte della barricata é un momento. Si tratta sempre di vedere se la ragione prevale sempre sul cuore e se sarà possibile avere sentimenti in cooperativa e senza instinti esclusivisti quando arriva la grande prova dell'amore che si é sempre atteso.
Tu sei una privilegiata perché hai ragazzo ed amante che non hanno problemi e ti lasciano vivere la tua realtà pluralista... e poco conta che tu dica che non ti ci saresti messa in caso diverso,perché dipende anche da quello che tu provi per loro... se si tratta di sentimenti "trattabili e controllabili" é chiaro che non hai problemi.
Questo é un forum in cui chi entra espone, discute, si confronta... ma non può sperare che la sua opinione debba essere presa per buona ed unica dal momento che sta bene a lui/lei... qui entrano traditori e traditi perché lo scopo é il dibattito e la conoscenza delle varie opinioni e sensazioni... e su quelle é obbligo dell'utenza tutta averne il massimo rispetto e considerazione; qui non si entra se non si ha qualche rospo.... chi é perfettamente soddisfatto di sé, o non ne parla e partecipa per correntezza o neppure entra.  
E' chiaro che chi é tradito/a ha un quid di sofferenza che può influire sulle risposte, allo stesso modo in cui chi tradisce crede di essere in posizione meno sofferente... questo é vero solo se si prende il tradimento come pare lo prenda tu, con naturalezza e senza patemi, abbiamo un'alta percentuale di persone tradite che vivono male il tradimento e lo dicono senza difficoltà.
Ultima chiosa, ho conosciuto una persona che aveva una storia come la tua... e la viveva esattamente come te... finché ha presunto di essere comuque la "primadonna" nei pensieri dell'amante, quando ha capito che era una comprimaria, non é stata più così soddisfatta del suo ruolo... e per quel che qui abbiamo capito tutti da anni di esperienza sui risvolti del tradimento, le più sicure e consapevoli fra le amanti subiscono lo stesso trattamento delle altre, solo che dall'altra parte c'é chi sa mentire meglio.
Chi tradisce non può non vivere di bugie, sotterfugi ed elusioni della verità, e pensare che questo atteggiamento sia a senso unico é come minimo imprudente e semplicistico.
Resto del parere che i tuoi post abbiano un valore preciso nel dare l'immagine di una persona che vive il tradimento con serenità e questo aspetto si aggiunge, arricchendoli, a quelli assolutamente prismatici che questo forum analizza da anni.
Bruja


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Per chi avesse seguito la storia di paolozero alias "fantozzi":
> Ho spedito la lettera e la "quasi amante" la ha letta.
> Non ho tradito mia moglie.
> MA
> ...


Ma perché addio? Dai dai resta con noi...


----------



## Old paolozero (10 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma perché addio? Dai dai resta con noi...


 Non posso rimanere ho un popolo da governare!!! (...scherzo....manco politico sono...)

Comunque non direi nulla di buono, almeno in questo momento sono nella fase in cui mi pento di essere piú "pensatore" che "riproduttore". Ma passerá.... e poi magari ritorno quando saro' piu'in equilibrio con me stesso.

Giusto per la cronaca... mi ha risposto:

"Non ti preoccupare, non é successo nulla. Tranquillo."


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Giusto per la cronaca... mi ha risposto:
> 
> "Non ti preoccupare, non é successo nulla. Tranquillo."


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non posso rimanere ho un popolo da governare!!! (...scherzo....manco politico sono...)
> 
> Comunque non direi nulla di buono, almeno in questo momento sono nella fase in cui mi pento di essere piú "pensatore" che "riproduttore". Ma passerá.... e poi magari ritorno quando saro' piu'in equilibrio con me stesso.
> 
> ...


evidentemente così male non le hai fatto.

oppure in cuor suo spera di poterti rigirare come vuole... insomma sta ragionando come la titty...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfVOpnhzhv4


----------



## Old paolozero (10 Febbraio 2009)

Beh in fondo spero che sia la prima opzione.
e chi é la titty?


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Per chi avesse seguito la storia di paolozero alias "fantozzi":
> Ho spedito la lettera e la "quasi amante" la ha letta.
> Non ho tradito mia moglie.
> MA
> ...


 

Invece, caro Paolo, ringrazia Dio di essere proprio quello che sei. Fra il far soffrire tua moglie ed una donna che, probabilmente, da te voleva solo sesso (senza dimenticare il marito-amico) hai scelto quest'ultima. Sii fiero di te stesso...tanto, se la ragazza in questione era già pronta a tradire il marito dopo solo tre mesi di matrimoni, si consolerà presto abbordando qualcun altro. Se proprio devi farti delle seghe mentali fallo per una per cui valga la pena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Beh in fondo spero che sia la prima opzione.
> e chi é la titty?


l'amante del mascetti in amici miei.

se clicchi sul link che ho postato, vedi la scena a cui mi riferisco, su youtube


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Invece, caro Paolo, ringrazia Dio di essere proprio quello che sei. Fra il far soffrire tua moglie ed una donna che, probabilmente, da te voleva solo sesso (senza dimenticare il marito-amico) hai scelto quest'ultima. Sii fiero di te stesso...tanto, se la ragazza in questione era già pronta a tradire il marito dopo solo tre mesi di matrimoni, si consolerà presto abbordando qualcun altro. Se proprio devi farti delle seghe mentali fallo per una per cui valga la pena


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Febbraio 2009)

ma saranno pur scadute ste 48 ore?????


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma saranno pur scadute ste 48 ore?????


 
Sì, ha detto che non se n'è fatto nulla ma gli dispiace di averla ferita...insomma è quasi pentito di non aver approfittato


----------



## Old OnTheCorner (10 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao esperti del Forum,
> 
> Vi chiedo una opinione sulla mia situazione.
> 
> Io: 41 anni, buona posizione economica, posizione di potere in una comunita' di 2 milioni di persone.


Il mondo va periodicamente a pezzi perché affida un potere enorme ai mediocri. E lo affida ai mediocri perché i talenti sono scomodi, umorali e complicati da gestire. Hanno un brutto carattere, come chiunque abbia un carattere. (Indro Montanelli)


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

OnTheCorner ha detto:


> Il mondo va periodicamente a pezzi perché affida un potere enorme ai mediocri. E lo affida ai mediocri perché i talenti sono scomodi, umorali e complicati da gestire. Hanno un brutto carattere, come chiunque abbia un carattere. (Indro Montanelli)


Sparati pure. Nessuno piangera' la tua mancanza.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Sparati pure. Nessuno piangera' la tua mancanza.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Sparati pure. Nessuno piangera' la tua mancanza.


Paolo ma lo/la conosci?


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

No. ma mi irrita moltissimo chi giudica con leggerezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. ma mi irrita moltissimo chi giudica con leggerezza.


hai fatto esattamente la stessa cosa con lui con la tua risposta


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

P.S. Ovviamente la mia e' una risposta di fegato..... forse dovrei dire 

"Beh in realta' io appartengo alla seconda categoria, mentre tu, evidentemente alla prima."


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Dai, dagli la sufficienza, se non altro per la citazione del grande Montanelli. ;o)


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai fatto esattamente la stessa cosa con lui con la tua risposta


Davvero? Non mi sembra proprio.
Chi ha scritto una frase cosi' non ha letto tutta la discussione, quindi non dovrebbe giudicare nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Davvero? Non mi sembra proprio.
> Chi ha scritto una frase cosi' non ha letto tutta la discussione, quindi non dovrebbe giudicare nessuno.



guarda che qui dentro, come dappertutto, tutti giudichiamo dopo avere letto una storia (anche se non tutto il tred) .
Senza giudizio non riusciremmo ad esprimere il nostro parere e idea.
E tu dicendo che nessuno sentirebbe la sua mancanza hai giudicato esattamente allo stesso modo senza sapere un casso di lui.
Comunque la chiudo


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. ma mi irrita moltissimo chi giudica con leggerezza.


Beh Paolo dai...


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

Ma perche' non esiste la possibilita' di modificare i post? Cancellerei con piacere quella frase che viene sempre fraintesa....  ed eviterei inutili discussioni....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ma perche' non esiste la possibilita' di modificare i post? Cancellerei con piacere quella frase che viene sempre fraintesa....  ed eviterei inutili discussioni....



vai su edit e cancelli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Sparati pure. Nessuno piangera' la tua mancanza.


 
sarà che sono pirla ma questa reazione isterica mi ha veramente fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   al punto che m'ha fatto ridere


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà che sono pirla ma questa reazione isterica mi ha veramente fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai visto come sono simpatico ????:


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai su edit e cancelli


Non ho nessun edit


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non ho nessun edit


ma come no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo trovi sotto ogni tuo post (purché non sia troppo vecchio) prima dei due tastini "quote".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Hai visto come sono simpatico ????:


stranamente mi sei stato simpatico da subito.

dico "stranamente" per anticipare qualche racchia che sostiene che ho un carattere difficile


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

Nessun tasto simile....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Nessun tasto simile....


 










non hai questo tasto qua???

(ovviamente solo nei tuoi post)


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non hai questo tasto qua???
> 
> (ovviamente solo nei tuoi post)


Non in quel post..evidentemente e' troppo vecchio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Non in quel post..evidentemente e' troppo vecchio


 
se la frase a cui ti riferisci è quella del tuo primo post (ho avuto l'illuminazione ora, pensavo di riferissi a quella di stamattina), sì, è troppo vecchia.
se però chiedi a Staff, te la correggono


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stranamente mi sei stato simpatico da subito.


Mi sto squagliando... la mia giornata sara' positiva adesso Grazie.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mi sto squagliando... la mia giornata sara' positiva adesso Grazie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mi sto squagliando... la mia giornata sara' positiva adesso Grazie.


che fai prendi per il culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


allora non cominciamo come ieri, per favore.
sono in ufficio da 30 minuti e ho già riso troppe volte


----------



## Old paolozero (11 Febbraio 2009)

ma no..un complimento fa sempre piacere a un mediocre come me. 

Grazie!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ma no..un complimento fa sempre piacere a un mediocre come me.
> 
> Grazie!

















di nulla!

ma come mediocre? t'hanno dato 'ste etichetta in questo forum di racchioni?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ma no..un complimento fa sempre piacere a un mediocre come me.
> 
> Grazie!


della serie che non te la leghi al dito eh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












eddai!! stappa un crodino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> della serie che non te la leghi al dito eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino che la risposta al mio quesito sia "si"

son perspicace?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Hai visto come sono simpatico ????:


sei il fratello di renato?


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

*Aggiorniamoci*

PAOLO COME VA?


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Febbraio 2009)

un due tre...ti dico fermaaaaaaaaaaaati.... vai su ecort ..chiamati una bella 20 enne ,500 neuroni e fatti passare le manie...poi riflletti!!


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

....


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> ....


hai ceduto alla fine eh ?


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

si. triste realtà. adesso sono pure geloso di suo marito. Qualcuno mi spari per cortesia.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> si. triste realtà. adesso sono pure geloso di suo marito. Qualcuno mi spari per cortesia.


Bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...una bella infatuazione ...


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

bene un corno! già. infatuazione dovrebbe essere.... anche da parte sua visto che mi manda 20 sms al giorno (e io altrettanti)...abbiamo comprato schede del cellulare anonime....
QUI SI METTE MALE. IO STO PERDENDO L'EQUILIBRIO MENTALE (che già scarseggiava prima devo dire)


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> bene un corno! già. infatuazione dovrebbe essere.... anche da parte sua visto che mi manda 20 sms al giorno (e io altrettanti)...abbiamo comprato schede del cellulare anonime....
> QUI SI METTE MALE. IO STO PERDENDO L'EQUILIBRIO MENTALE (che già scarseggiava prima devo dire)


molla , sparisci , dileguati ! e spera che la dolce ventenne sia poco bastarda e non riferisca a tua moglie magari in anonimo .
Sappi che più la vedrai e più ti ci invischierai .
Senza forza di volontà non ne esci .
Continuare questa storia non ti porterà da nessuna parte .


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> si. triste realtà. adesso sono pure geloso di suo marito. *Qualcuno mi spari per cortesia*.








... ci penserai da solo ... dai tempo al tempo.









​


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

Lo so che non porta da nessuna parte. Lei non dirà nulla a mia moglie.
Me lei mi manda continuamente canzoni d'amore, sms...mi ha fatto ritornare indietro nel tempo. E mi ha fatto capire che -forse- potrebbe anche lasciare il marito per me. (ma forse sono solo parole...non lo so,,,,)
Ma inizio a stare male quando non sono con lei, e oggi che ha avuto un paio di carezze con il marito davanti a me mi sono pure ingelosito.
Adesso pero'  mia moglie torna, e tutto dovrà finire per forza.
Solo dopo qualche giorno saprò cosa ho dentro di me realmente.
Non ho rimorsi nei confronti di mia moglie, ma so anche che o finisce qui, o devo chiudere con lei per il rispetto che le devo. che casino.


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ci penserai da solo ... dai tempo al tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cattiv@!


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Cattiv@!


NO, realista.


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

non credo proprio.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Lo so che non porta da nessuna parte. Lei non dirà nulla a mia moglie.
> Me lei mi manda continuamente canzoni d'amore, sms...mi ha fatto ritornare indietro nel tempo. E mi ha fatto capire che -forse- potrebbe anche lasciare il marito per me. (ma forse sono solo parole...non lo so,,,,)
> Ma inizio a stare male quando non sono con lei, e oggi che ha avuto un paio di carezze con il marito davanti a me mi sono pure ingelosito.
> Adesso pero'  mia moglie torna, e tutto dovrà finire per forza.
> ...


Non dare per scontato nulla Paolo , nè che lei faccia la brava bambina, nè che lasci il marito per te .
Ti rendi conto che per una relazione con una poco più che ragazzina vuoi mettere ko tua moglie , la tua vita e il tuo futuro ?!
Le emozioni finiscono presto , i sentimenti , quelli veri , d'amore rimangono per sempre ....
In quanto ai sensi di colpa , verranno anche loro .



paolozero ha detto:


> Cattiv@!


Marì è realista altrochè .


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non dare per scontato nulla Paolo , nè che lei faccia la brava bambina, nè che lasci il marito per te .
> Ti rendi conto che per una relazione con una poco più che ragazzina vuoi mettere ko tua moglie , la tua vita e il tuo futuro ?!
> * Le emozioni finiscono presto *, i sentimenti , quelli veri , d'amore rimangono per sempre ....
> In quanto ai sensi di colpa , verranno anche loro .
> ...


Vuoi dire le "Illusioni"?


----------



## Old paolozero (21 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non dare per scontato nulla Paolo , nè che lei faccia la brava bambina, nè che lasci il marito per te .
> Ti rendi conto che per una relazione con una poco più che ragazzina vuoi mettere ko tua moglie , la tua vita e il tuo futuro ?!
> Le emozioni finiscono presto , i sentimenti , quelli veri , d'amore rimangono per sempre ....
> .


.... hai ragione.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire le "Illusioni"?


Hai ragione , le illusioni del pseudoinnamoramento . Specchietti per le allodole .


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Hai ragione , le illusioni del pseudoinnamoramento . Specchietti per le allodole .


Appunto ... fesso chi ci cade


----------



## Old sperella (21 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... fesso chi ci cade


Errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( scontato ma efficace no ?!?)


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> si. triste realtà. adesso sono pure geloso di suo marito. Qualcuno mi spari per cortesia.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

altra frittata...

paolo benvenuto, stai sereno...tanto il peggio deve ancor venire


scherzo..volevo sdrammatizzare..ma mica tanto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> altra frittata...
> 
> paolo benvenuto, stai sereno...tanto il peggio deve ancor venire
> 
> ...


 Quando leggo queste storie vorrei riuscire a pensare che sono inventateeeeeee   

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Come può esistere tanta insipienza?


----------



## Old amarax (22 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> bene un corno! già. infatuazione dovrebbe essere.... anche da parte sua visto che mi manda 20 sms al giorno (e io altrettanti)...abbiamo comprato schede del cellulare anonime....
> QUI SI METTE MALE. IO STO PERDENDO L'EQUILIBRIO MENTALE (che già scarseggiava prima devo dire)


Come avete fatto a comprare schede anonime?


----------



## Old amarax (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste storie vorrei riuscire a pensare che sono inventateeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di cosa ti meravigli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Old Mab (22 Febbraio 2009)

Che rabbia che mi fa questo epilogo.
e che tristezza Paolo.
Mi auguro che tua moglie non lo venga mai a sapere, e se mai dovesse accadere.. che tu ti risparmi le esternazioni d'amore e pentimento piene di lacrime. Perchè:
1)l'hai previsto, 2)ci hai riflettuto sopra 3)hai chiesto consiglio 4) e infine hai deciso con l'ausilio esclusivo degli organi penduli ed in piena consapevolezza.

Oggi non ho proprio il minimo senso dell'umorismo.
Raga ma gli uomini con gli attributi dove sono??
Dite che li perdono per strada negli anni?!
che rabbia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Che rabbia che mi fa questo epilogo.
> e che tristezza Paolo.
> Mi auguro che tua moglie non lo venga mai a sapere, e se mai dovesse accadere.. che tu ti risparmi le esternazioni d'amore e pentimento piene di lacrime. Perchè:
> 1)l'hai previsto, 2)ci hai riflettuto sopra 3)hai chiesto consiglio 4) e *infine hai deciso con l'ausilio esclusivo degli organi penduli* ed in piena consapevolezza.
> ...


 Forse perché gradiva che lo fossero meno... ?


----------



## Old paolozero (22 Febbraio 2009)

Mab hai perfettamente ragione.
Qualcuno una volta mi disse una frase: "se una donna che ti piace si e' messa in testa di portarti a letto, stai sicuro che sei già sotto le coperte"
Non ci credevo. 
E invece nel mio caso..... sono uguale a tanti altri.

Mi auguro anche io che mia moglie non lo venga mai a sapere, perché so che le aprirei una ferita che non riuscirebbe a rimarginare. Preferirei lasciarla con delle scuse, e alla fine rimanere da solo come un brocco, piuttosto che lo sapesse. Sicuramente soffrirebbe di meno. (magra consolazione)

Ragazzi, la gente viene in questo forum perché ha bisogno di parlare, confidarsi, ascoltare punti di vista, ma tutto questo non ci rende meno imperfetti di quello che siamo.

Io in questo momento ho un caos interiore incredibile, per questo torno qui. Non ho nascosto il mio insuccesso di fedeltà perché non ha senso qui. Qui posso non mentire. 

Mi sono trovato in questo fiume e ho cercato di nuotare contro corrente, ma non ci sono riuscito..... vedremo nel prossimo futuro come andrà a finire.....


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mab hai perfettamente ragione.
> Qualcuno una volta mi disse una frase: "se una donna che ti piace si e' messa in testa di portarti a letto, stai sicuro che sei già sotto le coperte"
> Non ci credevo.
> E invece nel mio caso..... sono uguale a tanti altri.
> ...


Paolo la vita e' una grande scuola e, gli esami non finiscono Mai (lo diceva il grande Eduardo) ... mi piacerebbe tanto sapere/conoscere cosa hai imparato da tutto cio'.

Non c'e' fretta per la risposta, sapro' aspettare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mab hai perfettamente ragione.
> Qualcuno una volta mi disse una frase: "se una donna che ti piace si e' messa in testa di portarti a letto, stai sicuro che sei già sotto le coperte"
> Non ci credevo.
> E invece nel mio caso..... sono uguale a tanti altri.
> ...


 Per prima cosa dovresti smetterla di atteggiarti a "eroe caduto" non c'è nulla di eroico nell'essere normalmente fedele e non c'è nulla di tragico (nel senso di alto) nell'aver voluto vedere l'effetto che fa.
Puoi però essere umanamente dignitoso e chiedere scusa e chiudere una situazione indegna.


----------



## Old Mab (22 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa dovresti smetterla di atteggiarti a "eroe caduto" non c'è nulla di eroico nell'essere normalmente fedele e non c'è nulla di tragico (nel senso di alto) nell'aver voluto vedere l'effetto che fa.
> Puoi però essere umanamente dignitoso e chiedere scusa e *chiudere una situazione indegna*.


 
Concordo..
Paolo, poche storie. Se una donna che ti piace ha deciso di portarti a letto e tu non vuoi, madre natura ti ha fornito di tutti gli strumenti per rifiutare.
Non hai provato a nuotare contro corrente, e da quello che scrivi la sensazione è che tu non abbia intenzione di considerare questa come una botta e via, ma ti senti già pericolosamente coinvolto da questa tizia. Gelosia verso il marito, l'acquisto di due schede telefoniche.. Paolo non ti hanno lobotomizzato queste sono TUE SCELTE, e mi rifiuto di leggere un uomo adulto che si esprime come se venisse mosso da fili invisibili...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Mab hai perfettamente ragione.
> Qualcuno una volta mi disse una frase: "se una donna che ti piace si e' messa in testa di portarti a letto, stai sicuro che sei già sotto le coperte"
> Non ci credevo.
> E invece nel mio caso..... sono uguale a tanti altri.
> ...



come andrà a finire?

finirà che non finirà...


Buona sera Paolo, posso chiederti che cosa c'è in questo "caos"cosa ci leggi insomma...


----------



## Old paolozero (23 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come andrà a finire?
> finirà che non finirà...
> Buona sera Paolo, posso chiederti che cosa c'è in questo "caos"cosa ci leggi insomma...


Come non finirà? Deve finire!
Ci sto piu male che bene.... ne vale la pena per un ora alla settimana?

Il mio caos nasce dallo scontro tra il desiderio irrazionale di averla e la coscienza che è qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto nella mia situazione. 
Ho un tira e molla nel cervello continuo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come non finirà? Deve finire!
> Ci sto piu male che bene.... ne vale la pena per un ora alla settimana?
> 
> Il mio caos nasce dallo scontro tra il desiderio irrazionale di averla e la coscienza che è qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto nella mia situazione.
> Ho un tira e molla nel cervello continuo.


 Però vi siete già prese le schede...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma non provi schifo per te e per lei a parlare insieme al marito?


----------



## Old paolozero (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non provi schifo per te e per lei a parlare insieme al marito?


No. Mica vado a letto con lui!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Mica vado a letto con lui!!!!!


Un disagio lo hai manifestato.
E comunque lei ci va. Lei va con tutti e due.
Lui non lo sa, ma tu sì.


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Concordo..
> Paolo, poche storie. Se una donna che ti piace ha deciso di portarti a letto e tu non vuoi, madre natura ti ha fornito di tutti gli strumenti per rifiutare.
> Non hai provato a nuotare contro corrente, e da quello che scrivi la sensazione è che tu non abbia intenzione di considerare questa come una botta e via, ma ti senti già pericolosamente coinvolto da questa tizia. Gelosia verso il marito, l'acquisto di due schede telefoniche.. Paolo non ti hanno lobotomizzato queste sono TUE SCELTE, e mi rifiuto di leggere un uomo adulto che si esprime come se venisse mosso da fili invisibili...


 

Guarda Mab, il nostro Paolo sa esattamente cos'ha fatto, l'ha fatto in piena coscienza ed anzi ci ha ragionato sopra un bel pò. Non credo che finirà, non è iniziata come una storia da una botta e via, è stata programmata fin nei minimi dettagli, pregustata e goduta ed ora siamo alle scehede telefoniche per sentirsi in santa pace...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> altra frittata...
> 
> paolo benvenuto, stai sereno...tanto il peggio deve ancor venire
> 
> ...


Cattivella, eh? 
(ma che scherzo e scherzo.....)


----------



## Kid (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Come non finirà? Deve finire!
> Ci sto piu male che bene.... ne vale la pena per un ora alla settimana?
> 
> Il mio caos nasce dallo scontro tra il desiderio irrazionale di averla e la coscienza che è qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto nella mia situazione.
> Ho un tira e molla nel cervello continuo.


Ancora con 'ste menate?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vuoi farmi concorrenza?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo, se vuoi davvero venirne fuori, l'unico sistema è quello classico, ma dovrai applicarlo su te stesso.
Nega, pur di fronte all'evidenza. Butta la scheda, e fai come se nulla fosse, comportati normalmente in famiglia e con loro facendo come se nulla fosse accaduto. Nega dentro di te, vivi la tua vita ricominciando da prima che la storia cominciasse, e di fronte agli approcci di lei  fai orecchio da mercante, annulla, cancella, nega. Non è successo nulla, Paolo, e se lei pianta grane falla passare per pazza (tanto sana comunque non mi pare).
Lo so, è difficile, ma ora come ora è l'unica via d'uscita.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ancora con 'ste menate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cuccia, tu! Sitz!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Paolo, poche storie. Se una donna che ti piace ha deciso di portarti a letto e tu non vuoi, madre natura ti ha fornito di tutti gli strumenti per rifiutare.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Mica vado a letto con lui!!!!!


----------



## Old giulia (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> si. triste realtà. adesso sono pure geloso di suo marito. Qualcuno mi spari per cortesia.


 
Si sapeva che sarebbe finita così...
C'erano tutti i presupposti per l'inizio di una storia clandestina.
Tu non chiuderai, lei non lascerà il marito (altrimenti che gusto c'è scusa!!)... tua moglie tornerà a casa e prima o poi si accorgerà del tuo cambiamento, dei tuoi umori, del tuo malessere...
Bla bla bla...

ps: complimenti Paolo!! tua moglie ti pensa unico...


----------



## Old giulia (23 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> No. Mica vado a letto con lui!!!!!


Fisicamente no...


"... il triangolo nooo... non l'avevo considerato...."


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

*paolo*



paolozero ha detto:


> Come non finirà? Deve finire!
> Ci sto piu male che bene.... ne vale la pena per un ora alla settimana?
> 
> Il mio caos nasce dallo scontro tra il desiderio irrazionale di averla e la coscienza che è qualcosa che non andrebbe fatto nella mia situazione.
> Ho un tira e molla nel cervello continuo.





beh..qualcuno le chiama menate

tu che mi scrivi che nonne vale la pena per una sola ora ....come se per tre , invece, ne varrebbe la pena allora..

Paolo, ti sei chiesto cosa vorresti nel tuo rapporto con tua moglie che forse vi sta mancando?


Magari scopriresti che anche a lei mancano le stesse cose...o magari potrebbero essere diverse....

questi segnali potrebbero servire a rimodellare la propria relazione, dire " io amo mia moglie" molto spesso è solo un ingenua espressione per mettersi la coscienza in pace e convincersi che comunque qualcuno ad aspettarci che ci da tanta sicurezza c'è...e quindi_....- botta di vita non mi faccio menate...e questa me la scopo...tanto..io...amo mia moglie....


_Dire_ io amo_  è come se si affermasse per rassicurare noi stessi. solo noi stessi!
chiediti invece, _ma cosa faccio io per dimostrarle quanto la amo_.

E vedi come la prospetttiva cambia....


----------



## Old paolozero (23 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chiediti invece, _ma cosa faccio io per dimostrarle quanto la amo_.
> E vedi come la prospetttiva cambia....


Incredibilmente azzeccata come questione sulla quale riflettere.


----------



## Old secretary (23 Febbraio 2009)

Allora: Paolo solo, moglie via per lavoro, ragazza 25enne con grosse tette ci prova, lui prima si nega, poi le scrive una lettera per giustificare la negazione...poi alla fine ci casca. E fin qui ci siamo. 
Ho letto tutto, da pag.1 a pag.52. Ci ho messo buona parte del pomeriggio,che fatica. Mi avete fatto un ridere a volte...
Ormai la frittata è fatta e non servirà cancellare le tracce (tipo buttare la scheda anonima) anche perchè lui non vuole farlo. Lui vuole continuare a tenere in piedi questa storia, magari spera inconsciamente che si stufi la 25enne... ma lui non si sente in colpa verso la moglie (Paolino non so come fai,ma l'importante è che tu sia a posto con la tua coscienza...).
Ho pensato molto a come mi comporterei io nella situazione della moglie. Se si fosse trattato di un solo episodio isolato derivato da ormoni impazziti potrei perdonare,ma un tradimento lungo,una "storia parallela" non penso proprio,perchè coinvolge i sentimenti oltre il sesso.
Potenzialmente potrei quotare chi ti dice di negare tutto anche davanti all'evidenza e far passare la 25enne per pazza visionaria...


----------



## Old secretary (23 Febbraio 2009)

Poi ci sono quelli che dicono (ma in questi thread non mi pare) che un tradimento fa bene all'amore...boh...


----------



## Old paolozero (23 Febbraio 2009)

Scusa Secretary, avevo scritto una lunga risposta, ma non ne vale la pena.
Alla fine sono un debole di carattere e ognuno si scava la propria tomba.
Forse io sto scavando la mia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora: Paolo solo, moglie via per lavoro, ragazza 25enne con grosse tette ci prova, lui prima si nega, poi le scrive una lettera per giustificare la negazione...poi alla fine ci casca. E fin qui ci siamo.
> Ho letto tutto, da pag.1 a pag.52. Ci ho messo buona parte del pomeriggio,che fatica. Mi avete fatto un ridere a volte...
> Ormai la frittata è fatta e non servirà cancellare le tracce (tipo buttare la scheda anonima) anche perchè lui non vuole farlo. Lui vuole continuare a tenere in piedi questa storia, magari spera inconsciamente che si stufi la 25enne... ma lui non si sente in colpa verso la moglie (Paolino non so come fai,ma l'importante è che tu sia a posto con la tua coscienza...).
> Ho pensato molto a come mi comporterei io nella situazione della moglie. Se si fosse trattato di un solo episodio isolato derivato da ormoni impazziti potrei perdonare,ma un tradimento lungo,una "storia parallela" non penso proprio,perchè coinvolge i sentimenti oltre il sesso.
> Potenzialmente potrei quotare chi ti dice di negare tutto anche davanti all'evidenza e far passare la 25enne per pazza visionaria...


 Difatti quella sarebbe una possibile soluzione se lui volesse davvero tirarsene fuori, ma mi sa che hai ragione tu. Ci sguazza, tanto nel lato ludico quanto in quello di piangersi addosso. D'altronde si sa che le cose si imparano quasi sempre solo picchiando la testa. Aspettiamo il botto, purtroppo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Poi ci sono quelli che dicono (ma in questi thread non mi pare) che un tradimento fa bene all'amore...boh...


Suona come frase tipica di chi vorrebbe ma non può


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Alla fine sono un debole di carattere e ognuno si scava la propria tomba.
> Forse io sto scavando la mia.


Adesso non fare il melodrammatico su Paolo, dai...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

sta discussione ormai invece che 48 ore si prolunga di 48 anni


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Ale*



Alexantro ha detto:


> sta discussione ormai invece che 48 ore si prolunga di 48 anni



buon giorno a tutti.



hai fretta?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sta discussione ormai invece che 48 ore si prolunga di 48 anni


Un po' come i cantieri dei lavori pubblici. La data prevista di fine lavori la studiano a Zelig


----------



## Old pincopallina (24 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Scusa Secretary, avevo scritto una lunga risposta, ma non ne vale la pena.
> Alla fine sono un debole di carattere e ognuno si scava la propria tomba.
> Forse io sto scavando la mia.


 
Paolo ...quasi sicuramente la tomba te la scava tua moglie se scopre la tresca...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Febbraio 2009)

a me quello che dispiace e che andrai avanti senza saperti fermare, entrerai pure in ansia e conflitto e lascerai tua moglie dicendole di lei, pensando che sia la cosa giusta... poi lei ti dirà che non ce la fa e tu ti troverai solo come un fesso e avrai ferito chi ti ama.
Oppure, opzione B, ti farai scoprire e distruggerai tua moglie... leggi amarax, leggi quanto dolore puoi fare... e cerca di capire se almeno ne vale la pena....


----------



## Old secretary (24 Febbraio 2009)

Paolo forse mi sono espressa male. Io non ti sto giudicando (ci mancherebbe!) semplicemente ho cercato di spiegare il mio punto di vista. 
Tu dici che ti stai scavando la tomba,ma sei proprio sicuro che non sia quello che vuoi?
Magari sbaglio,ma mi sa che tu ti sia rivolto al forum per essere "bloccato",per essere convinto a non fare quello che hai fatto. Secondo me avevi già deciso di accettare la provocazione della ragazza,ma hai avuto un attacco di panico e ti sei rivolto agli "esperti" perchè ti scoraggiassero e non ti permettessero di tradire.
Magari c'era anche una vocina dentro di te che ti diceva: "Dai che lei cambia idea e non viene più...dai che si stufa di aspettare " e magari tu speravi che questo accadesse così ne uscivi bello pulito e senza macchia.
E (sempre magari) è quello che stai pensando anche adesso. Dentro di te speri che lei si stufi e non ti cerchi più,in modo che tu possa ricominciare al più presto la vita con tua moglie dimenticando il tradimento.
Prima di attaccarmi e dirmi che non vale la pena rispondermi,ti ricordo che siamo tutti qui per delle vocine nostre interiori che ci spingono a fare (e a non fare) cose che razionalmente non vorremmo. La vocina del tradimento,degli ormoni,del puro istinto che ti spinge verso una persona.
Adesso sto vaneggiando e perdendo il filo, quindi chiudo così.
Ma almeno spero che tu capisca che non ti sto dicendo "HAI SBAGLIATO!!!ADULTERO!!!", ma sto solo cercando di vedere le cose come le vedi tu,di immedesimarmi in quello che tu hai provato.


----------



## Old secretary (24 Febbraio 2009)

e a riprova del mio pensiero,leggi le scritte blu e viola che ci sono sotto ogni mio intervento (tratte da un libro di Andrea De Carlo, gran scrittore di "casini amorosi")!


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> e a riprova del mio pensiero,leggi le scritte blu e viola che ci sono sotto ogni mio intervento (tratte da un libro di Andrea De Carlo, gran scrittore di "casini amorosi")!


 
De Carlo è uno dei miei scrittori preferiti, ho regalato Due di due a tutte le mie amiche...ad ulteriore riprova del fatto che tu sei il mio clone


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> De Carlo è uno dei miei scrittori preferiti, ho regalato Due di due a tutte le mie amiche...ad ulteriore riprova del fatto che tu sei il mio clone


 
Due di due è un capolavoro, peccato che il ragazzo si sia perso per strada...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Due di due è un capolavoro, peccato che il ragazzo si sia perso per strada...


 
...se bastasse un casale in campagna......


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...se bastasse un casale in campagna......
















   vero...  Confesso che dopo Mare delle verità non ho più avuto il coraggio di leggerlo.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> vero... Confesso che dopo Mare delle verità non ho più avuto il coraggio di leggerlo.


 

.....appunto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> .....appunto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anzi, adesso ricordo, ho finito di leggerlo in treno... l'ho lasciato lì. Imbarazzante davvero.


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*perbacco*

Il tradimento fa bene all'amore?   
Adesso sul tradimento metteremo un cartello.... "traditi stiamo lavorando per voi".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*secretary*



secretary ha detto:


> e a riprova del mio pensiero,leggi le scritte blu e viola che ci sono sotto ogni mio intervento (tratte da un libro di Andrea De Carlo, gran scrittore di "casini amorosi")!




anche gli altri sono belli...


questo non l'ho letto pero'..


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il tradimento fa bene all'amore?
> Adesso sul tradimento metteremo un cartello.... "traditi stiamo lavorando per voi"....
> 
> 
> ...


 

Non credo faccia bene in nessun caso. Chi tradisce, se non viene scoperto e ha una coscienza, poi vive comunque pieno di sensi di colpa e il rapporto ne risente, se invece ti beccano, bene che ti vada, perdi la fiducia di chi ti ama. Però accetto smentite da chi da un tradimento ne è uscito più forte


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Due di due è un capolavoro, peccato che il ragazzo si sia perso per strada...








capolavoro?
de carlo scrive bene però il suo libro più bello è UTO, e non due di due.


----------



## Old aniz (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attuale moglie? hai intenzione di cambiarla a breve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu sei pazzo ----e poi le moglie dei amici ???mi sembra un po troppo ,poi presto o tardi verà fuori


----------



## Old paolozero (24 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Paolo forse mi sono espressa male. Io non ti sto giudicando (ci mancherebbe!) semplicemente ho cercato di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> Tu dici che ti stai scavando la tomba,ma sei proprio sicuro che non sia quello che vuoi?
> Magari sbaglio,ma mi sa che tu ti sia rivolto al forum per essere "bloccato",per essere convinto a non fare quello che hai fatto. Secondo me avevi già deciso di accettare la provocazione della ragazza,ma hai avuto un attacco di panico e ti sei rivolto agli "esperti" perchè ti scoraggiassero e non ti permettessero di tradire.
> Magari c'era anche una vocina dentro di te che ti diceva: "Dai che lei cambia idea e non viene più...dai che si stufa di aspettare " e magari tu speravi che questo accadesse così ne uscivi bello pulito e senza macchia.
> ...


Mi piaci. Sei in gamba e dici cose giuste. Mi ritrovo completamente in tutto quello che hai scritto. Grazie.


----------



## Old Becco (24 Febbraio 2009)

Ai tempi dell'erordio di questo 3d avevo espresso il mio parere. Per non tediarvi con la ricerca, scrissi che Paolozero avrebbe steso la tipa perchè era quella la sua intenzione e si era rivolto al forum solo per  avere una conferma dei suoi sensi di colpa, ma l'istinto del predatore avrebbe prevalso. Poi, prensdendomi in contropiede, a poche ore dal fatidico momento si era industriato a farci sapere che aveva rinunciato....
Ovviamente le cose sono andate come quasi tutti noi avevamo pronosticato. Perchè?
Perchè Paolozero è un maschio. E come tutti gli esemplari della specie ha dei comportamenti standardizzati e quindi prevedibili.
Caro Paolozero, il mio non è un giudizio, ci mancherebbe. Quello he hai fatto alla ragazza è assolutamente normale, logico,  scontato e condivisibile. Io stesso se ne avessi l'occasione mi passerei volentieri in casseruola una bella ragazza. Un pò meno logica e scontata è la rappresentazione che hai inscenato su questo forum. sapresti spiegare con parole semplici (io sono arrivato alla seconda media) il motivo di questa serie di interventi sul forum?.... cultura mia.
Grazie della collaborazione, se riterrai di potermela offrire.
Becco


----------



## Old paolozero (24 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Ai tempi dell'erordio di questo 3d avevo espresso il mio parere. Per non tediarvi con la ricerca, scrissi che Paolozero avrebbe steso la tipa perchè era quella la sua intenzione e si era rivolto al forum solo per  avere una conferma dei suoi sensi di colpa, ma l'istinto del predatore avrebbe prevalso. Poi, prensdendomi in contropiede, a poche ore dal fatidico momento si era industriato a farci sapere che aveva rinunciato....
> Ovviamente le cose sono andate come quasi tutti noi avevamo pronosticato. Perchè?
> Perchè Paolozero è un maschio. E come tutti gli esemplari della specie ha dei comportamenti standardizzati e quindi prevedibili.
> Caro Paolozero, il mio non è un giudizio, ci mancherebbe. Quello he hai fatto alla ragazza è assolutamente normale, logico,  scontato e condivisibile. Io stesso se ne avessi l'occasione mi passerei volentieri in casseruola una bella ragazza. Un pò meno logica e scontata è la rappresentazione che hai inscenato su questo forum. sapresti spiegare con parole semplici (io sono arrivato alla seconda media) il motivo di questa serie di interventi sul forum?.... cultura mia.
> ...


Non pretendo, ne mi interessa che tu capisca o accetti la mia natura. 
In realtà la parte moralmente corretta di me mi spingeva a cercare aiuto, per prevalere sull'istinto e non fare quello che moralmente ritengo incorretto.  Non era una messinscena. Come non lo è tutt'ora. Poi, pensa quello che vuoi. Tutt'ora sono in questo tira e molla. Tutto qui! Difficile da capire? Non credo proprio.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*becco*



Becco ha detto:


> Ai tempi dell'erordio di questo 3d avevo espresso il mio parere. Per non tediarvi con la ricerca, scrissi che Paolozero avrebbe steso la tipa perchè era quella la sua intenzione e si era rivolto al forum solo per  avere una conferma dei suoi sensi di colpa, ma l'istinto del predatore avrebbe prevalso. Poi, prensdendomi in contropiede, a poche ore dal fatidico momento si era industriato a farci sapere che aveva rinunciato....
> Ovviamente le cose sono andate come quasi tutti noi avevamo pronosticato. Perchè?
> Perchè Paolozero è un maschio. E come tutti gli esemplari della specie ha dei comportamenti standardizzati e quindi prevedibili.Caro Paolozero, il mio non è un giudizio, ci mancherebbe. Quello he hai fatto alla ragazza è assolutamente normale, logico,  scontato e condivisibile. Io stesso se ne avessi l'occasione mi passerei volentieri in casseruola una bella ragazza. Un pò meno logica e scontata è la rappresentazione che hai inscenato su questo forum. sapresti spiegare con parole semplici (io sono arrivato alla seconda media) il motivo di questa serie di interventi sul forum?.... cultura mia.
> Grazie della collaborazione, se riterrai di potermela offrire.
> Becco



Non vedi alcuna possibilità di eccezione becco?

non sono provocatoria, anzi.

Te lo chiedo perchè mi pare che il tuo nik sia maschile e mi interessa quindi il tuo punto di vista.

In questa considerazione generale proviamo ad escludere per un attimo Paolo.


----------



## Old donnasola (24 Febbraio 2009)

io fossi in te eviterei......

una scappatella, secondo te, vale il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Old paolozero (24 Febbraio 2009)

donnasola ha detto:


> io fossi in te eviterei......


Troppo tardi.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


non fare la vittima...scrollati...oppure continua a tradire e stai contento.

NON é MAI TROPPO TARDI PER SCEGLIERE.


----------



## Old donnasola (24 Febbraio 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


non è vero!!


----------



## Old Becco (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non vedi alcuna possibilità di eccezione becco?
> 
> non sono provocatoria, anzi.
> 
> ...


 
Certamente. Anzi le eccezioni sono tantissime e poi io non dò al mio discorso un senso negativo. I comportamenti standardizzati sono parte integrante e importante della evoluzione umana.
il comportamento di Paolozero è normalissimo e identifica proprio la specie maschile.
Io però sono convinto che se ogni maschio, come ogni femmina, avesse la volontà e il coraggio di esprimere la priopria personalità senza necessariamente affidarsi agli  schemi (virilità / femminilità) precostituiti, avremmo certamente una maggiore ricchezza di sentimenti e di relazioni.
Becco


----------



## Old secretary (24 Febbraio 2009)

per fare un piccolo Off Topic: io di De Carlo amo e adoro Arcodamore e Di Noi Tre (dal quale sono tratte le frasi sotto i miei interventi,fra il resto).

Tornando a noi... grazie Paolo,per le tue parole. Riesco molto bene a capire quello che provi,l'empatia è uno dei pochi vantaggi che mi porta il mio carattere altamente cervellotico e snervante. Immaginavo che tu avresti ceduto,e non semplicemente perchè sei maschio e quindi debole. Lo immaginavo per la "disperazione" che leggevo tra le tue parole,sembrava che urlassi "salvatemi vi prego sto affogando nella voglia di trombarmi la ragazza 25enne!"...noi ci abbiamo provato..ma tu avevi già deciso. Non penso volessi dei complici,penso che volessi semplicemente degli amici a cui parlarne, una spalla su cui piangere dopo che la cosa fosse successa, tutto qui. Tradire non è un delitto,non hai fatto male a nessuno finora (tranne a te stesso). Io ti consiglierei di chiudere per non iniziare a far soffrire tua moglie (ricorda che le donne hanno delle antennine che a voi maschi sono state negate, e capiscono quando qualcosa non va),da quello che dici la ami,magari sei un pò logorato dalla monotonia, dall'abitudine...da tutto in generale...potrei consigliarti una bella vacanza con lei appena potrai,te e lei da soli per stare sempre assieme e riscoprire il vostro rapporto...ma anche se deciderai di lasciarla non la far soffrire inutilmente. Non andare a dirle di averla tradita con una ragazza tanto più giovane di lei. E tantomeno NON PENSARE DI SCARICARTI LA COSCIENZA confessando il tradimento!!! non lo fare, è terribile!!! e non per il tradimento fisico in sé, ma per IL TRADIMENTO ALLA FIDUCIA CHE LEI RIPONE IN TE, IN VOI. Se le confessi una cosa del genere non si fiderà più,nemmeno se tu non guarderai più nessun'altra per tutta la vita, nemmeno se te ne andrai a spasso con un lucchetto sui pantaloni. LEI NON RIUSCIRA' PIU' A PARTIRE SERENA PER UN VIAGGIO! 
Pensa pensa e ancora pensa. Rimani sveglio di notte per pensare, pensa mentre mangi e mentre lavori, pensaci sempre, pondera tutto, sii sicuro della decisione che prenderai. 
Sto di nuovo perdendo il filo, come mi succede sempre quando chiacchiero.

Una delle mie migliori amiche è stata tradita dal suo ragazzo. Lei nemmeno si era accorta di nulla (o meglio credeva alle spiegazioni che lui le dava al suo strano comportamento) e poi lui ha avuto l'"ottima" idea di confessarlo perchè, ha detto lui "mi sento una merda ogni volta che ti guardo,che mi sorridi,che mi baci". Beh, l'ha ferita come non l'ho mai vista in vita mia. Non l'ho mai vista ridotta così,uno straccio... Lei nonostante lui l'abbia tradita più volte con una sua ex ragazza, sta cercando di somatizzare il lutto e cercare una strada per perdonarlo ma... è diventata di ghiaccio. Sembra che non provi più nulla. Apatica. E' terribile per me che la conosco da decenni vederla così. Niente l'aveva annientata così finora. Ecco la parola esatta. ANNIENTATA. 
Non penso che tu voglia che tua moglie diventi così. ANNIENTATA.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*becco*



Becco ha detto:


> Certamente. Anzi le eccezioni sono tantissime e poi io non dò al mio discorso un senso negativo. I comportamenti standardizzati sono parte integrante e importante della evoluzione umana.
> il comportamento di Paolozero è normalissimo e identifica proprio la specie maschile.
> Io però sono convinto che se ogni maschio, come ogni femmina, avesse la *volontà e il coraggio *di esprimere la priopria personalità senza necessariamente affidarsi agli  schemi (virilità / femminilità) precostituiti, avremmo certamente una maggiore ricchezza di sentimenti e di relazioni.Becco



molto interessante becco...una educazione nuova al sentimento, nonchè alla alfabetizzazione della propria emotività ( che per il sesso maschile sarà ancor piu' difficile )per poi passare all'esercizio della propria volontà e alimentare infine il coraggio...


ma quanti secoli ci vorranno per raggiugere tutta questa conoscenza di se stessi , scevra dai condizonamenti sociali, culturali, di educazione

dici che 100 bastano?

nel frattempo pero' i giochi sono finiti :-(

Prova ad aprire un tred ...incominciamo con le ripetizioni.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Una delle mie migliori amiche è stata tradita dal suo ragazzo. Lei nemmeno si era accorta di nulla (o meglio credeva alle spiegazioni che lui le dava al suo strano comportamento) e poi lui ha avuto l'"ottima" idea di confessarlo perchè, ha detto lui "mi sento una merda ogni volta che ti guardo,che mi sorridi,che mi baci". Beh, l'ha ferita come non l'ho mai vista in vita mia. Non l'ho mai vista ridotta così,uno straccio... Lei nonostante lui l'abbia tradita più volte con una sua ex ragazza, sta cercando di somatizzare il lutto e cercare una strada per perdonarlo ma... è diventata di ghiaccio. Sembra che non provi più nulla. Apatica. E' terribile per me che la conosco da decenni vederla così. Niente l'aveva annientata così finora. Ecco la parola esatta. ANNIENTATA.
> Non penso che tu voglia che tua moglie diventi così. ANNIENTATA.


 
Non sono d'accordo, non si può pensare di ricostruire un rapporto senza raccontare la verità. Si può fare finta di nulla, è vero. Mi spiace per la tua amica ma un po' di sana autocritica dovrebbe farsela.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> molto interessante becco...una educazione nuova al sentimento, nonchè alla alfabetizzazione della propria emotività ( che per il sesso maschile sarà ancor piu' difficile )per poi passare all'esercizio della propria volontà e alimentare infine il coraggio...
> 
> 
> ma quanti secoli ci vorranno per raggiugere tutta questa conoscenza di se stessi , scevra dai condizonamenti sociali, culturali, di educazione
> ...


E' un processo evolutivo, 100 anni porteranno qualcosa, certo, ma non credere quel gran chè. L'evoluzione ha purtroppo tempi estremamente lunghi.
Perchè dici che i giochi dovrebbero essere finiti da qui a 100 anni? Per noi, certo, ma cosa importa, il mondo va avanti.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> per fare un piccolo Off Topic: io di De Carlo amo e adoro Arcodamore e Di Noi Tre (dal quale sono tratte le frasi sotto i miei interventi,fra il resto).
> 
> Tornando a noi... grazie Paolo,per le tue parole. Riesco molto bene a capire quello che provi,l'empatia è uno dei pochi vantaggi che mi porta il mio carattere altamente cervellotico e snervante. Immaginavo che tu avresti ceduto,e non semplicemente perchè sei maschio e quindi debole. Lo immaginavo per la "disperazione" che leggevo tra le tue parole,sembrava che urlassi "salvatemi vi prego sto affogando nella voglia di trombarmi la ragazza 25enne!"...noi ci abbiamo provato..ma tu avevi già deciso. Non penso volessi dei complici,penso che volessi semplicemente degli amici a cui parlarne, una spalla su cui piangere dopo che la cosa fosse successa, tutto qui. Tradire non è un delitto,non hai fatto male a nessuno finora (tranne a te stesso). Io ti consiglierei di chiudere per non iniziare a far soffrire tua moglie (ricorda che le donne hanno delle antennine che a voi maschi sono state negate, e capiscono quando qualcosa non va),da quello che dici la ami,magari sei un pò logorato dalla monotonia, dall'abitudine...da tutto in generale...potrei consigliarti una bella vacanza con lei appena potrai,te e lei da soli per stare sempre assieme e riscoprire il vostro rapporto...ma anche se deciderai di lasciarla non la far soffrire inutilmente. Non andare a dirle di averla tradita con una ragazza tanto più giovane di lei. *E tantomeno NON PENSARE DI SCARICARTI LA COSCIENZA confessando il tradimento!!! non lo fare, è terribile!!! e non per il tradimento fisico in sé, ma per IL TRADIMENTO ALLA FIDUCIA CHE LEI RIPONE IN TE, IN VOI.* Se le confessi una cosa del genere non si fiderà più,nemmeno se tu non guarderai più nessun'altra per tutta la vita, nemmeno se te ne andrai a spasso con un lucchetto sui pantaloni. LEI NON RIUSCIRA' PIU' A PARTIRE SERENA PER UN VIAGGIO!
> Pensa pensa e ancora pensa. Rimani sveglio di notte per pensare, pensa mentre mangi e mentre lavori, pensaci sempre, pondera tutto, sii sicuro della decisione che prenderai.
> ...


 Sono totalmente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' un processo evolutivo, 100 anni porteranno qualcosa, certo, ma non credere quel gran chè. L'evoluzione ha purtroppo tempi estremamente lunghi.
> Perchè dici che i giochi dovrebbero essere finiti da qui a 100 anni? Per noi, certo, ma cosa importa, il mondo va avanti.




animo positivo e generoso....


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> animo positivo e generoso....


Positivo sempre, generoso...... beh, non offro nulla di mio, evito di far mio ciò che non lo è, come il futuro dopo di me.


----------



## Ingenua (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Paolo. Da neo-tradita ti posso dire che non potrai mai più vivere tranquillo per quello che hai fatto, e vivrai sempre nel dubbio che questa cosa salti fuori. A te ora può risultare impossibile che venga a galla la storia come impossibile ti sembra il fatto che lei lo racconti a qualcuno o che il marito in qualche modo lo venga a sapere. Ma ti posso assicurare che così non è!!!!! a me è appena successo... la "loro" storia era finita e nessuno avrebbe mai scoperto nulla perchè si incontravano in pausa pranzo in un luogo neutro (uno squallido motel...) e si erano ripromessi di non dirlo mai a nessuno. Ebbene, il marito (meno ingenuo di me...) l'ha scoperto ed è successo proprio qullo che nessuno dei due avrebbe voluto. Non mi dilungo sulla mia storia ma ti do un semplice consiglio: chiudi finchè sei in tempo. Non voglio generalizzare ma noi donne possiamo perdonare un tradimento se si tratta di una sbandata e se lui/lei ha capito lo sbaglio e decide di smettere, ma una storia nata e alimentata come quella che sta succedendo a te difficilmente può essere perdonata e compresa...genererà sicuramente una catena di eventi negativi. Il mio non è assolutamente un augurio ma il frutto della mia esperienza personale e come hanno già scritto altri scoprire il male che ci è stato fatto così gratuitamente ti fa sentire ANNIENTATA...


----------



## Old secretary (27 Febbraio 2009)

ANNIENTATA.


----------



## Old secretary (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, non si può pensare di ricostruire un rapporto senza raccontare la verità. Si può fare finta di nulla, è vero. Mi spiace per la tua amica ma un po' di sana autocritica dovrebbe farsela.


 
Capisco quello che vuoi dire MK,ma a volte l'unica cosa peggio di NON sapere la verità, è proprio sapere la verità. Se Paolo chiudesse con queta ragazza,se tornasse con sua moglie,perchè farla soffrire? uno scivolone capita a tutti. Poi io parlo di scivoloni, non di storie d'amore parallele come in questo caso... per quanto riguarda la mia amica...meglio che non dico nulla,perchè io a lui gli avrei strappato gli occhi quando ho visto come me l'ha ridotta...al momento. Adesso mi fa più incazzare lei che parla di perdono...ma la vita è sua, è adulta,se sceglie di perdonarlo nonostante una cosa così grave...io che ci posso fare? le presterò la solita spalla su cui piangere, e spererò che non le serva...come sempre!


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire MK,ma a volte l'unica cosa peggio di NON sapere la verità, è proprio sapere la verità. Se Paolo chiudesse con queta ragazza,se tornasse con sua moglie,perchè farla soffrire? uno scivolone capita a tutti. Poi io parlo di scivoloni, non di storie d'amore parallele come in questo caso... per quanto riguarda la mia amica...meglio che non dico nulla,perchè io a lui gli avrei strappato gli occhi quando ho visto come me l'ha ridotta...al momento. Adesso mi fa più incazzare lei che parla di perdono...ma la vita è sua, è adulta,se sceglie di perdonarlo nonostante una cosa così grave...io che ci posso fare? le presterò la solita spalla su cui piangere, e spererò che non le serva...come sempre!


 
Io credo che l'importante è che uno sia sicuro di aver perdonato; se devi vivere il resto della vita nel dubbio (come farei io) meglio troncare


----------



## Old secretary (28 Febbraio 2009)

Stasera sono in cerca di novità! dove è finito Paolozero? novità novità novità???


----------



## Old paolozero (1 Marzo 2009)

Oggi ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo deciso di mettere uno stop. Abbiamo fatto quello che abbiamo voluto, e sebbene lei voglia continuare, io no.
Le voglio un sacco di bene, ha un corpo favoloso e fa l'amore come nessuna delle precedenti (mica fossero state tante...) ma siamo entrambi sposati, nessuno dei due ha intenzione di ridiscutere la nostra vita, quindi STOP.
Adesso sono curioso di vedere cosa proverò quando mia moglie sarà qui. Vedremo.... Comunque, caschi il mondo, negherò tutto, sempre. Non si confessa questa cosa qui neanche al parroco. Non voglio annientare nessuno.
Secretary, grazie! Sei proprio forte!


----------



## Mari' (1 Marzo 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Oggi ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo deciso di mettere uno stop. Abbiamo fatto quello che abbiamo voluto, e sebbene lei voglia continuare, io no.
> Le voglio un sacco di bene, ha un corpo favoloso e fa l'amore come nessuna delle precedenti (mica fossero state tante...) ma siamo entrambi sposati, nessuno dei due ha intenzione di ridiscutere la nostra vita, quindi STOP.
> Adesso sono curioso di vedere cosa proverò quando mia moglie sarà qui. Vedremo.... Comunque, caschi il mondo, negherò tutto, sempre. Non si confessa questa cosa qui neanche al parroco. Non voglio annientare nessuno.
> Secretary, grazie! Sei proprio forte!


Paolo: Potete ingannare tutti per qualche tempo e alcuni per tutto il  tempo, ma non potete ingannare tutti per tutto il tempo. 
(A. Lincoln)

... e principalmente non puoi mentire a TE stesso ... pagherai con il rimorso ... perche' nella vita Tutto si pagha


----------



## Old secretary (1 Marzo 2009)

mamma mia che augurio gli fai al nostro paolino! scherzi a parte Marì... secondo me se vuole paolo ce la fa. Io sinceramente gli auguro di farcela, che questa con la ragazza sia stata solo una (piacevole ok) parentesi ma nulla più,e che riusciranno ad andare avanti con i rispettivi matrimoni negando sempre tutto. Negandolo fino a dimenticarsene loro stessi. Perchè gli devi parlare di rimorso? Certo,dentro di lui saprà di aver tradito,ma lui ama sua moglie. E vorrei non pensare che pagherà il conto un giorno. Se la moglie non verrà mai a saperlo lui sarà l'unico a soffrirne,a sapere,a dover portare questo peso per la vita. Mi sembra abbastanza. Non so perchè ma Paolo non mi è mai sembrato il dongiovanni di turno che tradisce la moglie con ogni cosa respiri. Anzi,mi è sembrato uno serio,che ha avuto uno scivolone. Uno scivolone capita. Certo se ora si mette a fare il brillante ogni volta che la moglie è in viaggio di lavoro potrei cambiare opinione...


----------



## Mari' (1 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> mamma mia *che augurio gli fai *al nostro paolino! scherzi a parte Marì... secondo me se vuole paolo ce la fa. Io sinceramente gli auguro di farcela, che questa con la ragazza sia stata solo una (piacevole ok) parentesi ma nulla più,e che riusciranno ad andare avanti con i rispettivi matrimoni negando sempre tutto. Negandolo fino a dimenticarsene loro stessi. Perchè gli devi parlare di rimorso? Certo,dentro di lui saprà di aver tradito,ma lui ama sua moglie. E vorrei non pensare che pagherà il conto un giorno. Se la moglie non verrà mai a saperlo lui sarà l'unico a soffrirne,a sapere,a dover portare questo peso per la vita. Mi sembra abbastanza. Non so perchè ma Paolo non mi è mai sembrato il dongiovanni di turno che tradisce la moglie con ogni cosa respiri. Anzi,mi è sembrato uno serio,che ha avuto uno scivolone. Uno scivolone capita. Certo se ora si mette a fare il brillante ogni volta che la moglie è in viaggio di lavoro potrei cambiare opinione...


Io non gli auguro niente, figurati ... il "Tempo" , il tempo e' galantuomo e tiranno, e non fa sconti a nessuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Marzo 2009)

"Una bugia ripetuta un numero sufficiente di volte, diventa una verità".
Proprio perchè chi lo disse non era proprio uno stinco di santo (Goring), questa frase mi sembra particolarmente vera, e la storia è fatta di questo tipo di "verità".
 La realtà delle cose non scompare per chi l'ha dentro, ma può essere calato su di essa un velo abbastanza spesso da renderla del tutto invisibile dall'esterno.
Rimane il rischio, ma il tempo è galantuomo anche in questo senso.


----------



## Old secretary (25 Marzo 2009)

Torno a leggere questo thread dopo un pò... vorrei sapere come sta paolo,come è andata avanti la sua vita dopo che la moglie è tornata...
E' curiosità la mia,ma non solo...vorrei veramente sapere se ce l'ha fatta a superare lo scoglio 25enne, e se ha ripreso la sua vita in mano dividendola con la moglie viaggiatrice...senza più vedere l'altra...
Paolo,se ancora vieni a leggere,ci dai delucidazioni?
grazie
un in bocca al lupo comunque!
S.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

però non è corretto.
paolo non ci ha detto più che cosa cavolo ha deciso


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però non è corretto.
> paolo non ci ha detto più che cosa cavolo ha deciso


 

Io azzardo: secondo me la storia con la ragazza va ancora avanti....


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io azzardo: secondo me la storia con la ragazza va ancora avanti....


ne sono sicura.
però mi stanno sul culo quelli che chiedono e poi spariscono senza dirti niente


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ne sono sicura.
> però mi stanno sul culo quelli che chiedono e poi spariscono senza dirti niente


 
Io, come avevo già detto all'epoca, avevo il sospetto che Paolo fosse entrato qui con le idee già ben chiare su cosa fare...che poi, non ricordo più, se l'è fatta o no la tipa?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, come avevo già detto all'epoca, avevo il sospetto che Paolo fosse entrato qui con le idee già ben chiare su cosa fare...che poi, non ricordo più, *se l'è fatta o no la tipa?*


sì...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì...


ma dai??
che coglione


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Allora ormai che ci viene a raccontare? Tornerà qui quando la moglie lo scoprirà a piangere e a farsi consolare...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Allora ormai che ci viene a raccontare? Tornerà qui quando la moglie lo scoprirà a piangere e a farsi consolare...


eh (sospiro)


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh (sospiro)


 

Bello, però, così potremo dire di aver assistito a tutta la progressione: 
1. Lo faccio o non lo faccio?
2. Lo faccio
3. Mi ha beccato
4. Mi ha lasciato


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bello, però, così potremo dire di aver assistito a tutta la progressione:
> 1. Lo faccio o non lo faccio?
> 2. Lo faccio
> 3. Mi ha beccato
> 4. Mi ha lasciato


come siamo banali e scontati in fondo


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ieri sono andato via perche sembravate tutti offline.....
> 
> Mi ha divertito il vostro sdrammatizzare.... anche io lo faccio spesso.
> ...


Ne conosco di gente a grandi livelli che nel lavoro sono pit bull e nella vita privata conigli!
Non so perchè ma mi stai veramente simpatico, non so come sia andata ora non ho tempo di leggere, per simpatia sarei tentata di dirti "ma te la meriti 'sta S*** dato che hai avuto solo 3 donne ed una 25enne di bell'aspetto è una grossa tentazione, mi sembri anche il tipo che se la sa gestire.
Invece di dico, più razionalmente, ci dovevi pensare prima "a far numero" ora per una tacca in più rischi di perdere tutto... 
Consiglio: tanto sport e docce fredde!!!


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

paolozero ha detto:


> Oggi ci siamo rivisti, e abbiamo deciso di mettere uno stop. Abbiamo fatto quello che abbiamo voluto, e sebbene lei voglia continuare, io no.
> Le voglio un sacco di bene, ha un corpo favoloso e fa l'amore come nessuna delle precedenti (mica fossero state tante...) ma siamo entrambi sposati, nessuno dei due ha intenzione di ridiscutere la nostra vita, quindi STOP.
> Adesso sono curioso di vedere cosa proverò quando mia moglie sarà qui. Vedremo.... Comunque, caschi il mondo, negherò tutto, sempre. Non si confessa questa cosa qui neanche al parroco. Non voglio annientare nessuno.
> Secretary, grazie! Sei proprio forte!


Ho dovuto leggere, troppa curiosità! 
Che dirti....? Almeno ne è valsa la pena... Portati il segreto nella bara e abbi le palle di mettere subito lo STOP.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ho dovuto leggere, troppa curiosità!
> Che dirti....? Almeno ne è valsa la pena... Portati il segreto nella bara e *abbi le palle di mettere subito lo STOP*.


mi sa che le palle le ha avute solo dal tramonto all'alba


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)




----------

